# Naruto 647 Discussion Thread



## Golden Circle (Sep 10, 2013)

Predict Away!



Hiro said:


> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## rac585 (Sep 10, 2013)

anyone else think the more people that die here, the more likely it is we'll see a revival?


----------



## Jad (Sep 10, 2013)

Relevant characters start fighting back I guess.

Hoping for some Gai and Lee perhaps.........


----------



## calimike (Sep 10, 2013)

WSJ #43 Naruto expand to 21 pages out this Saturday again.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 10, 2013)

I think that we'll see a strategy from the hokages ,Naruto and Kurama who think about what to do next,we'll see the people who survived and maybe the gokage's arrival.


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2013)

i dont know how can they stop this.


----------



## Abz (Sep 10, 2013)

for the first time....I am completely baffled as to how they are do anything....

kishi must have heard my wish....for everyone to feel helpless and in despair...even naruto


----------



## Marsala (Sep 10, 2013)

Naruto and Minato lost all of the Kyuubi chakra. Naruto's regular Sage Mode is probably useless against Obito. Hashirama is stalemated by Madara. Sasuke can't do anything. Orochimaru is late.

Yeah, I think that they're all going to get swept up into Mugen Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 10, 2013)

Weekly prayer circle for Kakashi.



Rac said:


> anyone else think the more people that die here, the more likely it is we'll see a revival?



Don't jinx it, pleaseeee


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 10, 2013)

Madara trump card incomeing !



Rac said:


> anyone else think the more people that die here, the more likely it is we'll see a revival?



You didnt knew that , just look at Obito and his rinnegan , why do you think he has that ?


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2013)

Perhaps RS left something behind to counter the Juubi,because as it is now they have no chance.
also brings the question of how he managed to fight that thing off in the first place and seal it in himself.


----------



## Ghost14 (Sep 10, 2013)

calimike said:


> WSJ #43 Naruto expand to 21 pages out this Saturday again.



Wow, 21 pages.  It seems like shit is going to get real.


----------



## GoldenMic (Sep 10, 2013)

Arrivel of the Kages to Power up the Ally.


----------



## Rai (Sep 10, 2013)

Sasuke uses Amaterasu to one shot the Juubi!

Sarutobi's time has come!

Madara's trump card!


----------



## Abz (Sep 10, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Weekly prayer circle for Kakashi.



I actually think kakashi will appear next week...or...around 650....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 10, 2013)

I think Madara and Hashirama will be put to the side for a bit now.

Sasuke action next week? The previews are usually a week or two off so that part might be coming true in 647.

A special 21-page chapter means he might do something important in it. Sasuke powering up isn't out of the question.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 10, 2013)

well if we don't see something from sasuke now that naruto is in a bit of a recharge mode it'd be a missed opportunity on kishi's part.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 10, 2013)

Save us Uchiha Sasuke. You're our only Hope. Juugo and Sasuke need to play a role now soon. Sasuke is the only battle Ready Main character other than the edo Kages. Sasuke also needs a huge power up. So now is the best time to have Sasuke take the spotlight since Naruto is out of commission.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 10, 2013)

Sasuke does something finally. Madara trump card may be activated next chapter


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2013)

Its probably Sasukes time to shine as he and Juugo are the only ones with the capability to do something against Obito with Narutos chakra cloak.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 10, 2013)

Well its pretty obvious. The Current Volume is ending. So it will throw things in motion for Sasuke to be the star of the volume. While Naruto recovers. It doesnt take a genius that this Blooming flower to unveil Mugen Tsukiyomi is really a countdown timer for the alliance. So it obvious they are going to try and stop it from happening or delay it from happening


----------



## Mateush (Sep 10, 2013)

Naruto will eat the fruit which will come later. Maybe even Sasuke.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 10, 2013)

I suppose that If Kishimoto wants Sasuke to do something, now it's the moment(perfect Susanoo,I suppose).Then Naruto,after recharging, will save him and he will take care of the juubi somehow.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 10, 2013)

Obito tells Naruto to give it up (the 9-tails) and end his suffering while Naruto responds "I'll never give him up.  Kurama has suffered enough, being held captive for years on end I can't even imagine how hard that is for him, but the last thing I'll do is let him suffer more."  While Sasuke is reminded of his clan's captivity and pain, he starts gaining sympathy for Naruto and the 9-tails.


_Might not happen, but would be interesting if it did._



Mateush said:


> *Naruto will eat* the fruit which will come later. Maybe even *Sasuke*.



I'm sure there is a fanfic for that


----------



## Abz (Sep 10, 2013)

It's the final countdown people!!

everyone is fucked ...totally fucked....











​


----------



## Mofo (Sep 10, 2013)

vered said:


> Perhaps RS left something behind to counter the Juubi,because as it is now they have no chance.
> also brings the question of how he managed to fight that thing off in the first place and seal it in himself.


He left his reincarnation and 9 bijuus.


----------



## Talis (Sep 10, 2013)

Next chapter will be 21 pages!
Says so on the current final chapter.


----------



## MangaR (Sep 10, 2013)

Next chapter. Kakashi watching from his safe place how natural tree enemy, true God of Shinobi singlehandly cut down God Tree by his stuff without using chakra. **ckin believe it!


----------



## Sifus (Sep 10, 2013)

SSSAAAAAASSSSSSUUUUUUKKEEEEEE!!!








My body is ready.


----------



## HeartofDarkness (Sep 10, 2013)

mhm a chapter with 21 pages

more panel time for a staring sasuke and crying fodders 

no my real prediction:

now as hiruzen is back maybe the other kages + oro will return/arrive.
breaking time for naruto (and bee ?) 

maybe the kages/fodders/oro/sasuke will take some action...


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Sep 10, 2013)

Hiruzen says that he stayed on the sidelines observing everything to analyze the situation to come up with a solution.

After figuring out Sage mode beats Obito, he tell everyone to back off and he goes into Monkey King Sage mode and fights Obito himself to stop the Infinite Tsukuyomi.

Madara then uses Obito's swift death at the hands of the Third as a chance to spring his plan into action.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 10, 2013)

I predict Orochimaru and his Gokage brigade to the rescue


----------



## Tyrannos (Sep 10, 2013)

*Chapter 647 Prediction:*   The End of the World


A grand majority of the Shinobi are drained and lies near death.   Sasuke looks on with distain, determining he will have to act.

Hirzuen has been studying the Juubi and understands what must be done and converses with the other Hokage.   Minato proposes a possible plan, but he never mastered it that he told Jiraiya.   Naruto knows how to do it, but he needs to restore his chakra to accomplish it.   So he ends the chakra protection of the Shinobi and brings it all back, then goes to meditate to regain his Senjutsu.


----------



## adeshina365 (Sep 10, 2013)

The facial expressions Sasuke keeps on giving...the hopelessness of the current situation...the power gap between Naruto and Sasuke....and a special 21 page chapter.

The stage is set for Sasuke's power-up.


----------



## vered (Sep 10, 2013)

I think that due to the preview and the 21 pages and Sasuke being hinted to finally do something big,all of that will lead him to awaken the Rinnegan by the end of the next chapter.
that's my current "bet".


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 10, 2013)

Well we learn from current chapter that jububi has been send from the tree (or is the tree itself) becouse its pissed off on the fact that kaguya has stolen its power from that fruit.... riudou her son seas the evil juubi into his body.... but before his death he splits the juubi into 9beasts....and says that one day they will meet someone who will lead them the "right path" compared to his path which was wrong....

if naruto befriends the juubi by gaining friendship from all parts and unites them... he might be able to get near the tree and even touch it....as he would clear himself from the tree hatered

I wouldnt be supprised if naruto then saw the flashback of the past...maybe met kaguyas spirit like he saw his mom... get explanation what happened so this wouldnt happen again... and gain knowladge on how to use new powers to revive others 

but for now I suspect oro and gokage will return....


----------



## Addy (Sep 10, 2013)

shikamaru or naruto make a pep talk


----------



## Mofo (Sep 10, 2013)

I think Naruto and Sasuke are shellshocked, certainly it looks so.


----------



## eluna (Sep 10, 2013)

I think the another kages gonna show up and join the forces with edo kages to buy time for Naruto recover


----------



## DHxCohaco (Sep 10, 2013)

I predict a RS flashback 
I also predict RS using


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Abz said:


> for the first time....I am completely baffled as to how they are do anything....
> 
> kishi must have heard my wish....for everyone to feel helpless and in despair...even naruto



Same.  I just can't even foresee what comes next


----------



## Njaa (Sep 10, 2013)

-Gokages arrive
-Madara preps his trump card
-Edokages try to come up with a strategy
-Sasuke does something
-Fodders complaining about how hopeless it all is
-Rookie 11 cameos

That's all i got for now, next volume might either be a race to stop MeP, or to break out of it.


----------



## NW (Sep 10, 2013)

Chapter 647: *Mugen Tsukuyomi*

Obito: "Hmm... seems about time for the flower to unravel."

Madara: "It's now or never... I have to go, Hashirama..."

*Madara jumps away*

Hashirama: "?!"

Obito: "It's futile, Madara. All the pieces are in place. You waited too long. You're nothing but a child after all, how sad."

Madara: "I told you before. The only child here is the one who starts too quickly."

Obito: "I guess we'll see about that."

Madara: "Trump Card no Jutsu!"

*the flower on the Juubi is almost finished unraveling*

Obito: "So this is your "trump card"! How annoying..."

*Madara throws a trading card with a picture of a trumpet on it at Obito*

Obito: "?! No!"

Madara: "Heheh..."

Obito: "GAAAAAAAAAH!!!!"

*a huge explosion occurs*

*smoke clears*

Madara: "Hmpf... Well, Obito didn't succeed in casting the Mugen Tsukuyomi, and now it looks like I win..."

Obito: ""

Madara: ""

Obito: "Commence, Mugen Tsukuyomi!"





Rac said:


> anyone else think the more people that die here, the more likely it is we'll see a revival?


Yeah, by Madara. 





Sarahmint said:


> Obito tells Naruto to give it up (the 9-tails) and end his suffering while Naruto responds "I'll never give him up.  Kurama has suffered enough, being held captive for years on end I can't even imagine how hard that is for him, but the last thing I'll do is let him suffer more."  While Sasuke is reminded of his clan's captivity and pain, he starts gaining sympathy for Naruto and the 9-tails.


I don't see why Obito would be asking him for Kurama.


----------



## Garcher (Sep 10, 2013)

Kabuto arrives after his mindfuck which turned him into Itachi's slave and summons the legendary Soloking  to one panel this tree via Totsuka


----------



## Xeros (Sep 10, 2013)

Itachi the Best said:


> Kabuto arrives after his mindfuck which turned him into Itachi's slave and summons the legendary Soloking  to one panel this tree via Totsuka



Any details on kakashi?


----------



## MaruUchiha (Sep 10, 2013)

*Heroes come back!!* 
Joking. But seriously? I think the fruit that grows every milinium is gonna sprout and someone (Probably Naruto) is gonna eat it, Madara is gonna team up with them, Kakashi and the Gokage arrive soon, and Sasuke is plotting something.


----------



## Abanikochan (Sep 10, 2013)

Kakashi:


----------



## Gabe (Sep 10, 2013)

Madara tells more of the past and kages, kakashi, and oros group arrive. Also minato decides to give naruto the yin chakra.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 10, 2013)

Kakashi comes out of Kamui to a world where no one else is alive.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd love to see Naruto lash out at Sasuke.

Naruto (passionately):
 Where were you when we were being attacked?  When we needed you?  You were out on a self-discovery field trip playing Akatsuki like the child you really are!  You were having a vacation while people are dying all around!

Sasuke (unmoved):
     You get no sympathy from me with complaining about people dying around you.  You don't even know what that is like.  Look around and see how many allies you have.  Your own father, your own hokage who you wanted to surpass are standing right behind you, acknowledging you the way you always dreamed!  Don't complain to me about death and loosing everyone around you!  

Then they fight, distracted by the immediate threat.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 11, 2013)

I predict more wood.


----------



## Sagitta (Sep 11, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I'd love to see Naruto lash out at Sasuke.
> 
> Naruto (passionately):
> Where were you when we were being attacked?  When we needed you?  You were out on a self-discovery field trip playing Akatsuki like the child you really are!  You were having a vacation while people are dying all around!
> ...



I can see that. Then I can see Sasuke looping back time again and giving Naruto a second chance at fucking it up again lol!
But then Madara will also try to loop back time with his eyes and there may be two parallel time frames when this mugen tsukoyomi happens. Thats my fucking prediction!


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 11, 2013)

Madara might step in, while Orochimaru might also arrive by Sasuke's side. Then its time to discuss history while the flower waits.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 11, 2013)

i hope this series doesn't end with Naruto sacrificing himself for 'the good of ninjadom.' That would suck balls.


----------



## TheGreatDANE926 (Sep 11, 2013)

*My theory*

I think that all the Chakra of the Bijuus inside Naruto will merge into a "Juubi" of some sort... dunno just my theory


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Sep 11, 2013)

I predict edo rin as the trump card. Still holding strong.


----------



## Sango-chan (Sep 11, 2013)

I predict that we will get another History Lesson, that doesn't evolve around Uchiha.


----------



## Bansai (Sep 11, 2013)

I think that this time Sasuke will try to shine. Amaterasu could probably be very helpful against the tree, considering that:
- Tobirama was able to cut its roots into pieces, which proves that you don't need Sennin Mode to harm it
- Tobirama used a Ninjutsu ability to cut it into pieces, which means that the tree may absorb Chakra like the Rinnegan, but it doesn't disable Ninjutsu like the Rinnegan

This is probably Sasuke's chance to be just as useful as Naruto currently is.


----------



## Shinryu (Sep 11, 2013)

Naruto gains derp Rikudo power and oneshots the moon then uses creation of all things to derp create an era of peace.

Do it Kishimoto I dare you...


----------



## Amanda (Sep 11, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Kakashi comes out of Kamui to a world where no one else is alive.



Everybody's dead, Dave.

That'd be a really neat scene.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 11, 2013)

considering the preview for the last chapter, Sasuke might do something in the upcoming chapters. I remember that when Juubi was about to be revived, we kept getting tease previews and when we didnt believe them anymore, we got one that said that Juubi was revived, and it really happened.


----------



## Abz (Sep 11, 2013)

You know what? I dunno what may happen next week...

I just...dunno


----------



## WasteU (Sep 11, 2013)

Madara Attacks Obito with 1st help,  Attack seems to work cliff hanger.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 11, 2013)

vered said:


> I think that due to the preview and the 21 pages and Sasuke being hinted to finally do something big,all of that will lead him to awaken the Rinnegan by the end of the next chapter.
> that's my current "bet".



He's barely even used his EMS. I don't think he's getting the Rinnegan next week.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 11, 2013)

More backstory on RS please


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Sep 11, 2013)

I just want Kakashi.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 12, 2013)

more bedtime story from Madara, how did he fake his death


----------



## Kisames Neighbor (Sep 12, 2013)

Naruto has been going on since November 1999.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 12, 2013)

*Madara's Trump Card will happen in the next chapter ?*



The guy is positive that he will make the moon eye plan and NOT Obito

So are we going to see his trump card , cuz i think its now or never ?


----------



## Deadking (Sep 12, 2013)

Who knows maybe so


----------



## BisonLlama (Sep 12, 2013)

TheGreatDANE926 said:


> I think that all the Chakra of the Bijuus inside Naruto will merge into a "Juubi" of some sort... dunno just my theory



He lacks Gyuki and Shukaku though.  Gyuki is within Bee and Shukaku is trapped somewhere inside Obito or in the giant plant.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 12, 2013)

I predict Sasuke using a massive amaterasu + kagatsuchi against the god tree and it working because Amaterasu can't be absorbed (Nagato couldn't).

Obito attacks Sasuke but he manages to block it with his most advanced Susano'o, cliffhanger of Madara finally making his move on Hashirama.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 12, 2013)

I predict madara trump card , sasuke doing something but its useles  , naruto trying to make up a plan with minato and tobirama maybe involving yin kurama cuz minato still had the chakra cloak.....

Maybe in the end of the chapter the kage's and orochimaru will come 


*PS*. Chapter is out early and with more pages  , maybe we can get the plot moveing cuz i am so fucking bored of shitbito


----------



## Syntaxis (Sep 12, 2013)

Turns out, mokuton (tree) ninjutsu is the ultimate form of ninjutsu: Hashirama is aligned to the ancient tree the most of all nins. Turns out that Naruto has inherited this, and thanks to the gifts from all the bijuu, and his sage powers reinforcing all of this, he is now able to turn into his ultimate form.

Or so Hashirama senses. As Madara is headed to take out Obito, Hashirama shouts to Kurama (inside Naruto) "Kyuub-- Kurama! Show Naruto his heritage! Show him now!"

Flashbacks to the Sage occur. He looks like Naruto but with different hair. Despite his young looks, his skin is weathered. Almost bark-like. The two horns on his head are branches. He is for all intents and purposes, a true man of nature. He is the fruit of his mother, who ate the fruit of the ancient tree. He was born from a virgin. His father is nature itself.

He is shown facing off with the Juubi, being on friendly terms with it. His incarnation is the human incarnation of the fruit. The tree, the Juubi, is completely at ease in his presence. Knowing that the embodiment of chakra and power is kept in check by someone of good nature and supreme power keeps it tranquil.

But knowing that the tree would rampage once more upon his death, the Sage decided to split the Juubi into 9 separate beasts. One day they would once again unite. Not to form the Juubi, not even to fight the Juubi, but to bring peace to the world. Peace to nature.

It would be his legacy, the prophecy of a new Sage. A good hearted, kind spirited and powerful human that could embody all of nature and keep mankind -- even with them using chakra of the tree -- in check.

Naruto is confused by the story. "Ehhh. Tree man? The old sage guy was a tree?" <quizzical expression>

Kurama just sighs. "All of this was foretold by the old man. The flower blooms in the one direction it trusts, the original body of the Juubi. The only thing that can make it bow down is you, Naruto."

And suddenly, in the inner realm of Kurama, the other Bijuu appear. The Gedou Mazou only had their chakra, not their spirit. They have grown inside of Naruto all the while Naruto was fighting.

"It's time."

Outside of Naruto something eerie happens. The Edo Tensei summons start to crack. Sasuke's Sharingan disappears. The Kyuubi shroud all nins had disappears. "My chakra's…" Tobirama notices. "It is disappearing…" Katsuyu simply states.

A scene shows the entire battlefield going quiet. Several ninja's wonder what's going on. Hinata suddenly exclaims: "N.. Naruto-kun..!" Her eyes have gone normal, the Byakugan being completely gone from her eyes.

Naruto is standing tall, his eyes are a completely new pattern; the 9 tomoes of the Sharingan, the circles of the Rinnegan, all combined into one. But his pupils are like crosses, a combination between Sage art eyes and the combined eyes of all bijuu inside of him.

His hair has been colored streaks of brown in between his blonde hair. He reaches out his arm towards Obito. "No… you can't be…" Obito whimpers.

The black rod Obito was wielding evaporates. Naruto grabs conjures it in his own hands. Meanwhile, Obito fell down and is kneeling. He looks behind him, up at the flower he summoned just minutes earlier. It is slowly blooming, opening up, and focussed directly onto Naruto.

Sasuke is staring at both his hands. "I… have no chakra. My Sharingan…"

Naruto, meanwhile, just has a solemn look on his face. Wise, almost. He knows exactly what is happening. "Everyone, don't worry. I will return chakra to this world. But first…"

He looks at the slowly crumbling Edo Tensei summons. "Live," Naruto states. All of them suddenly reform, and the Edo Tensei markings disappear. Even Madara is restored back to life.

Meanwhile, a few miles ahead, the current Kages were all casually flying through the air, and, as suddenly all chakra disappeared from the world, they suddenly fell to the ground. They died on impact.

Naruto was henceforth sought after as the murderer of Kages and hunted until his death, upon which time the Juubi was restored completely and killed the world dead.

The end.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 12, 2013)

Still think it's too early for it. We still don't know anything about what it might be. If anything, this last chapter just opened up even more possibilities.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 12, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Still think it's too early for it. We still don't know anything about what it might be. If anything, this last chapter just opened up even more possibilities.



i agree but obito is about to cast the MP , Madara said he needs to act before obito goes to far ahead , so i think this should be the time....


----------



## Klue (Sep 12, 2013)

Syntaxis said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My seat, I was on the edge of it until that ending there. :sanji


You bastard.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 12, 2013)

Syntaxis, I was at the beginning then I saw the end and I was like:rofl


----------



## Mofo (Sep 12, 2013)

You friend. :rofl


----------



## Gabe (Sep 12, 2013)

Madara takes what he needs from hashirama and he starts his trump card sasuke attacks the tree


----------



## Syntaxis (Sep 12, 2013)

Klue said:


> My seat, I was on the edge of it until that ending there. :sanji
> 
> 
> You bastard.





Glutamminajr said:


> Syntaxis, I was at the beginning then I saw the end and I was like:rofl





Sorry, sorry... got bored at work and had to finish up, as my deadlines kept creeping up on me.

I actually have the story finished at work. Might post it tomorrow


----------



## Klue (Sep 12, 2013)

Sasuke releases his full power.



Perfect Susanoo formed from Amaterasu.


----------



## Addy (Sep 12, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sasuke releases his full power.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect Susanoo formed from Amaterasu.



that's lame


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 12, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sasuke releases his full power.
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect Susanoo formed from Amaterasu.



if that is the true power of sasuke i am going to laugh my ass out


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 12, 2013)

_"If you persevere and endure...someone will be there to support you!"_

He said it himself 

Next Chapter: KAKASHI TO THE RESCUE


----------



## Abz (Sep 12, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> _"If you persevere and endure...someone will be there to support you!"_
> 
> He said it himself
> 
> Next Chapter: KAKASHI TO THE RESCUE



I fucking hope you're right...you just got me hyped to heaven, hell and back... 

​


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 12, 2013)

At this rate Yamato will come back before Kakashi does. (And that's saying something)


----------



## Azula (Sep 13, 2013)

oonoki obliterates the flower with jinton to buy them time


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 13, 2013)

Rac said:


> anyone else think the more people that die here, the more likely it is we'll see a revival?



It happened before. 

Second coming. Or everyone's forced to repopulate


----------



## R00t_Decision (Sep 13, 2013)

*Sasuke's time to shine next issue*

Look at Sasuke's look here
someone will be there to support you!

Naruto's spent until the next recharge (most likely full kyuubi combination of ying/yang)

Until then, look at the desperation of Naruto.
someone will be there to support you!


Sasuke's time is up... to show some stuff. Also in the anime, Sasuke has an episode next week, usually stuff coincides with the manga/anime in wierd ways like this.


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2013)

> usually stuff coincides with the manga/anime in wierd ways like this.



not really.

however, it is worthy to note that coming soon:

1- game wise. naruto burst DLC is about sasuke and itachi vs kabuto.
2- OVA about sasuke and itachi (an untold story as they put it).
2- itachi and sasuke vs kabuto in the anime.

i am not sure if kishi will go along with them since he has a habit of not playing well with anime folks.


----------



## shyakugaun (Sep 13, 2013)

But it kind of does Addy, happens all the time lol


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 13, 2013)

I doubt it since this is Naruto's most important fight. Sasuke will probably go to Oro after the war is over to gain more power.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 13, 2013)

I understand the impatience, but you should save those expectations for when the next arc begins.


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> But it kind of does Addy, happens all the time lol



lol, what i mean is if kishi gives them the finger next chapter by not imvlving sasuke  or downgrading him 

however, naruto's hype the last few chapters came at a time when naruto was hyped in the anime so maybe


----------



## Selina Kyle (Sep 13, 2013)

No, crawl back to darkness, Sasuke.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 13, 2013)

ForeverLove said:


> oonoki obliterates the flower with jinton to buy them time



You can't damage the god tree with chakra like that, it's like attacking a Rinnegan user while he has pretha path active, useless.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 13, 2013)

8 Inner Gates might do the job i think


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 13, 2013)

What I exect to happen for Sasuke during this volume. I expect Sasuke to gain Sage Mode and Kamui. Perhaps even develop his own shroud to show that he is gaining better control over a large amount of chakra in similar fashion to naruto. We are also going to find out that Amaterasu is the key to defeating this tree because rememeber during the Kabuto fight. The heat from amaterasu was enough to make the living rock formation go back to its original form.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 13, 2013)

Sasuke hasn't done anything big yet so his time is sure to come. At least a full susano or amateratsu susano combo would be something.

Maybe Sasuke can copy the shape manipulation of 2nd hokage with his sharingan and use a concentrated jet of flames like the 2nd hokage does with his water. Now that would be something neat.


----------



## Rai (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 13, 2013)

The OP's reasoning with the anime synch is largely irrelevant.

That said the logical reason that Naruto is down holds true. If Sasuke is going to be a factor in this Obito fight, then now is the time to step up.



Csdabest said:


> What I exect to happen for Sasuke during this volume. I expect Sasuke to gain Sage Mode and Kamui. Perhaps even develop his own shroud to show that he is gaining better control over a large amount of chakra in similar fashion to naruto. We are also going to find out that Amaterasu is the key to defeating this tree because rememeber during the Kabuto fight. The heat from amaterasu was enough to make the living rock formation go back to its original form.



Well we've discussed Sasuke's Sage Mode possibilities.

How in the heck is he gonna get Kamui? Besides that it's useless against Obito.

And I don't see him controlling energy on a massive scale like Naruto, primarily because it doesn't fit his fighting style. Sasuke has always been very small scale, in close, tight. Sasuke is a one to one fighter. The little wasted motion type. Sasuke controlling a battlefield of chakra doesn't fit. I'm not saying he won't display an impressive chakra capacity, but it's never going to be anything on Naruto's scale. Nor does he have a necessity for such a thing. There also isn't logical progression for that. Naruto's ability to control the army of chakra shrouds is something that is directly related to both his Jinchuriki skills and his mastery of Kage Bunshin.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 13, 2013)

He'll burn that fucking tree down.


----------



## Yakkai (Sep 13, 2013)

You have to think Sauce is going to do something with this tree and that fruit. We also have the mysterious scroll waterboy found. Sauce's time will come soon. I dunno if its next chapter soon but don't fret Saucefans.


----------



## Csdabest (Sep 13, 2013)

Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> The OP's reasoning with the anime synch is largely irrelevant.
> 
> That said the logical reason that Naruto is down holds true. If Sasuke is going to be a factor in this Obito fight, then now is the time to step up.
> 
> ...



Well Kamui is apart of the Mangekyo arsenal and we know that the techniques are not specific to the user especially after Tobirama confirmed their being a previous kagutsuchi user. I for one believe EMS will allow the user to use all mangekyo techniques. And So far Sasuke has been mastering the Yang side of the mangekyo and I believe Kamui is the highest of the yang in the arsenal.  

Then When all the genjutsu works start to happen Sasuke will start mastering the Yin where Im sure we will see Tsukiyomi be upgraded along with all the other hax genjutsu the mangekyo has to offer.  believe you need to master all the mangekyo techniques in order to Perfect Susano-o. hence mastering both Yin and Yang side of the mangekyo. Amaterasu being the light of the material world(Physical energies and Yang). Tsukiyomi  being the darkness of the spiritual world(Spiritual energies and Yin) It all plays in susano-o development. 

Also I dont mean as massive as Naruto. Just to the point he can control susano-o so he can use Perfect Susano-o. Or perhaps create a Susano-o chakra shroud. It seems madara keep henting at it using the shroud to defend with out any skeletal frame appearing.


----------



## RasenganSake (Sep 13, 2013)

Kushina, Mito or Rin appears.. Or all of them


----------



## Syntaxis (Sep 13, 2013)

Continuation of my previous spoiler (but ignore the death of the existing Kages  )

Madara looks at Naruto intently. He grins ever so slightly. "Heh." Hashirama notices Madara's unexpected reaction, but lets it go, "Wheeew. That was close…"

"Brother," Tobirama asks, "what did…"

"I sensed that the bijuu inside Naruto were ready. Just that Kyuubi was distracted. They focussed their powers willingly onto Naruto and his sage power."

He sits down, legs crossed. "And that's that." He smiles. "He is basically the embodiment of the first jinchuuriki. He is the sole bearer of chakra."

"What about -him- then?" Minato stands besides Tobirama, looking at Madara.

Hashirama looks at Madara. "Honestly, I'm thinking he always int--"

Madara interrupts him. "The plan was always to force the prophecy… we knew the Sage of the toads had foretold the signs of the 3rd Hokage's progeny…"

Hiruzen: "Jiraiya..."

"So when the events unfolded, the Kages felt the world was already in a good shape."

Tobirama flinches.

"So with their help out of the way and all the bijuu spread about, it all came down to me. But I was too old, too fragile. That's where Akatsuki came in."

Obito, back to normal. Stands up. He is quickly surrounded by ninja's and samurai.

Madara continues, looking at Obito. "I had to… be creative. I needed a leader in my absence. Someone who could get all of it done through pure conviction."

"Truthfully, I had to lie to you, Obito…" Madara looks away from him.

Naruto has a dumb expression on his face. "Hmmmm..."

Sakura explains: "Madara manipulated the masked Madara into making sure the elder sage frog's predictions came true."

Naruto remembers the old frog. "Ah! Ero-sennins book!"

Bee, sitting, frowns. "It did cost of a lot of grief, should've told the Kages to just leave…"

Madara sighs. "The power of human sacrifice. Jin-chuu-riki." He stands straight, looks at the battlefield. "We all made massive sacrifices." A single frame flashback to his brother, Madara smiles. "But," he continues: "with the new sage among us, there's no reason for anyone to remain dead."

Naruto looks defeated. "Maaaaaan… those are so many people…"
Sakura smacks him on the head. "Idiot Naruto! Don't you want to bring Jiraiya back?"

Naruto grins widely. "o---k!" He forms a few seals and the Rinnegan's God of death appears."

"Kuchiyose no-jutsu!"
The area around him is surrounded by tens of thousands of bodies.

"Rinne-tensei no-jutsu!"
The God of death fires all the souls from its mouth, back into the corpses.

Amongst the newly resurrected people are Hidan, as a normal human being, old woman Chiyo, all the former jinchuuriki, Jiraiya… all of them dazed and confused, not yet completely restored to their senses.

Naruto smiles. "And lastly... where all of this started… though it goes a bit back."

"Rin… ne tensei no-jutsu…"

End of chapter.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 13, 2013)

It's allmost becoming a weekly thread isn't it? Kinda predictable
Sasuke will jump in next week - insert random reason here - then some fans who start arguing why sasuke is going to beat the shit out of everything. (most notably the countless Sasuke>Naruto arguments..) Though the overall lack of logic in the comments are disturbing me the most; its more about fanfic and imaginary powerlevelrankingbogus than about what actually happened in the series.. Only till the chapter comes and everything repeats itself over again. 

Though seriously, I wonder why Kishi brought Sasuke back, when all he does is spout some comments on how strong others are  He's probably not as strong as the former Hokage, or as strong as Jinchuriki's like Naruto, but he ought to have some use for his powers. Heck, I'll give him points just for trying to do *something*.


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Sep 13, 2013)

Theos said:


> He's probably not as strong as the former Hokage, or as strong as Jinchuriki's like Naruto, but he ought to have some use for his powers. Heck, I'll give him points just for trying to do *something*.



Keep underestimating an eternal mangekyo sharingan Uchiha lol. The fact Sasuke hasn't done anything yet should tell you that when he does something it's going to be big.

Lets just hope it doesn't get one paneled like Naruto's sage mode - biju mode combo. That was supposed to be Naruto's trump card and it got canceled by Tobi very quickly. And the effectiveness of hokages is best left uncommented.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 13, 2013)

Naruto Fighto said:


> Keep underestimating an eternal mangekyo sharingan Uchiha lol. The fact Sasuke hasn't done anything yet should tell you that when he does something it's going to be big.
> 
> Lets just hope it doesn't get one paneled like Naruto's sage mode - biju mode combo. That was supposed to be Naruto's trump card and it got canceled by Tobi very quickly. And the effectiveness of hokages is best left uncommented.


It's not like they are fighting God-tier level villain...oh wait.


Theos said:


> It's allmost becoming a weekly thread isn't it? Kinda predictable
> Sasuke will jump in next week - insert random reason here - then some fans who start arguing why sasuke is going to beat the shit out of everything. (most notably the countless Sasuke>Naruto arguments..) Though the overall lack of logic in the comments are disturbing me the most; its more about fanfic and imaginary powerlevelrankingbogus than about what actually happened in the series.. Only till the chapter comes and everything repeats itself over again.
> 
> Though seriously, I wonder why Kishi brought Sasuke back, when all he does is spout some comments on how strong others are  He's probably not as strong as the former Hokage, or as strong as Jinchuriki's like Naruto, but he ought to have some use for his powers. Heck, I'll give him points just for trying to do *something*.


He will do something, but he won't deliver the final punch, that is Naruto's job as the hero/MC.  You're right about how tiresome those threads are


Amat?rasu?s Son said:


> The OP's reasoning with the anime synch is largely irrelevant.
> 
> That said the logical reason that Naruto is down holds true. If Sasuke is going to be a factor in this Obito fight, then now is the time to step up.
> 
> ...


God, I am so tired of people claiming that Sasuke will use Sage Mode


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 13, 2013)

I have said it in other threads and I say it again. The key for an Uchiha to awaken the final Susanoo version is Kurama. That's why Kyuubi has a special relation to the Sharingan and explains why Madara searched for the 9tails.
Also according to ancient lore the Sojobo Tengu lived on mount Kurama. Susanoo is based on the Tengu. Due the math.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 13, 2013)

I just want the plot to move.... its so fucking slow , is it to much to ask ?


----------



## Addy (Sep 13, 2013)

i predict pollution 

[YOUTUBE]YcfLvqzTB3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Starrk (Sep 13, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> I just want the plot to move.... its so fucking slow , is it to much to ask ?




Lol, you do realize that this last chapter was one of the most plot heavy chapters in the entire series? In 17 pages we got Juubi's final form, the origin of the Juubi and Rikudou Sennin, the origin of chakra, Madara's reason for creating the MEP, and a timer on the completion of the MEP (when the flower blooms).  I mean, how much more can you fit in 17 pages?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 13, 2013)

^^^ I agree with you but i still see the action going slow cuz we where stuck in a loop , that is why i want the FV cuz shit becomes irelevant


----------



## Gabe (Sep 13, 2013)

Csdabest said:


> Well Kamui is apart of the Mangekyo arsenal and we know that the techniques are not specific to the user especially after Tobirama confirmed their being a previous kagutsuchi user. I for one believe EMS will allow the user to use all mangekyo techniques. And So far Sasuke has been mastering the Yang side of the mangekyo and I believe Kamui is the highest of the yang in the arsenal.
> 
> Then When all the genjutsu works start to happen Sasuke will start mastering the Yin where Im sure we will see Tsukiyomi be upgraded along with all the other hax genjutsu the mangekyo has to offer.  believe you need to master all the mangekyo techniques in order to Perfect Susano-o. hence mastering both Yin and Yang side of the mangekyo. Amaterasu being the light of the material world(Physical energies and Yang). Tsukiyomi  being the darkness of the spiritual world(Spiritual energies and Yin) It all plays in susano-o development.
> 
> Also I dont mean as massive as Naruto. Just to the point he can control susano-o so he can use Perfect Susano-o. Or perhaps create a Susano-o chakra shroud. It seems madara keep henting at it using the shroud to defend with out any skeletal frame appearing.



He won't get kamui unless he takes obitos eye. There is no proof that th ems gives you all ms jutsu if so madara would have such a powerful jutsu as kamui.


----------



## the real anti christ (Sep 13, 2013)

My humble theory is that Naruto is going to talk the Tree out of this shit. A recurring theme is that naruto can change people.. why not trees.

Plus its poetic, some battles cannot be won with power alone.


----------



## Rai (Sep 13, 2013)

Shattering said:


> You can't damage the god tree with chakra like that, it's like attacking a Rinnegan user while he has pretha path active, useless.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Sep 13, 2013)

Kishi really goes for Orochimaru as the final villain, there is no other way out for that guy, so "he changed" my ass. Also, I've completely given up on sasgay. Madaras Trumpshit will likely fail and I wouldn't wonder, if Obito pulls the rinne tensei shit out of his ass. All in all, this manga is over, but we still can enjoy it, somehow...


----------



## Xeros (Sep 13, 2013)

I have a feeling someone will die


----------



## Klue (Sep 13, 2013)

Syntaxis said:


> Continuation of my previous spoiler (but ignore the death of the existing Kages  )



What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 13, 2013)

†_Camorra_† said:


> I have said it in other threads and I say it again. The key for an Uchiha to awaken the final Susanoo version is Kurama. That's why Kyuubi has a special relation to the Sharingan and explains why Madara searched for the 9tails.
> Also according to ancient lore the Sojobo Tengu lived on mount Kurama. Susanoo is based on the Tengu. Due the math.


i agree that this could be the case, because its said that the Kitsune powers are actually manifestation of the tengu powers. Considering that the Uchiha powers are basically kitsune powers - which makes them tengu powers, Kurama could have a direct link in awakening or completing the Uchiha power.

Kishi could allow Sasuke to absorb this piece of kyuubi chakra that Naruto gave him in order to complete whatever his Uchiha powers are lacking to obtain true power.

I think that a possible hint about this link could be what Karin said about Sasuke and Naruto. When Sasuke pulled Susanoo out she kept saying his chakra had changed and got darker and colder, then when she looked at Naruto she said that his chakra was the opposite of Sasuke, warm and bright, but deep inside him she felt something that was *just like* - ie, she felt kurama's chakra, and it was just like Sasuke's chakra while using Susanoo.


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Sep 13, 2013)

My prediction form another site...

Naruto 647: "The Third force awakens"

(so many shinobi are shown dead, drained of chakra as sasuke and Juugo look on while mInato, hiruzen and tobirama tend to naruto's injuries)

Sasuke: "This is the only future for the world as long as this "thing" is allowed to exist".

Juugo: "This is horrible sauske, but what will you do with your level of..."

*Sasuke glares at Juugo with the Eternal Mangekyo*

Sasuke: "Where there's a will, there's a way... Juugo, absorb as much of the tree as you can..."

Juugo: "Oh, so that is your plan.. Ok!"

*Juugo puts his hands on the God tree and starts absorbing it*

(Suddenly, the scene switches to Hashirama going all out to summon his ultimate buddha summon to stop the god tree and infinite tsukuyomi... But madara just smiles)

Madara: "Finally! I have been waiting for you to go all out so I could use my trump card"

*Madara closes one eye and shows his right eye while he forms a specific hand sign and starts his jutsu and hashirama is stopped in his tracks, coloapsing to his knee's as he begins to give off smoke*

Hashirama: "It can't be, this is..."

Madara: "Gedo Rinne Tensai!!!! Now revive first Hokage..."

*Hashirama's edo cracks disappears, color returns to his face and is now flesh and blood again*

Madara: "Finally, your back and easy pickens for me..."

Hashirama: "Apparently you have forgotten who you are dealing with.. Huh...?!?!"

*Unable to move that much and form a hand sign, hashirama is baffled*

Madara: "Stop struggling hashirama, you have been hit by the Tsukuyomi before I revived you so you cannot put up a fight. And just for good measure.."

*Madara uses demon path to grow four extra arms while using bansho tenin to draw hashirama right to him, grabbing hashirama to hold him down with the extra four arms*

Madara: "Now you cannot go anywhere and are ready to finally become, A PART OF ME, so we can become a Being just like that of the sage of six paths"

hashirama Thinking: "So this is why he revived me after paralyzed me...He is already infused with my cells so he has my body so he means to completely integrate me into himself to gain a body the same level of the sage of six paths since the other Uchiha became the juubi's JINK"

*Madara makes his super evil smile and he grows two more arms and forms a four handed hand sign*

Madara: "Now we Become ONE... Using the same Jutsu the Sage of six path's used to split his power, but in reverse... SHINBUTSU SHUGO!!!

(Hashirama is being absorbed into Edo Madara to hashirama's Horror...)

Hashirama as he is almost drawn into Madara: "Huh, you did always want to become me Madara, hahahaha..."

*Madara in anger to Hashirama's taunt completely draws hashi in and suddenly is surrounded in a very bright aura of light as everyone on the battle field notices what just happens*

Tobirama in Panic: "Brother, what happened, Brother....????"

Minato: "Tobirama stop, I know you can feel it too. The First was completely absorbed by Madara... Which means Madara may very well be even more powerful then Obito now... What a fucking mess".

*Obito realizes what Madara has done and actually looks concerned*

Obito: "He actually did it... He absorbed the first Hokage who had the pure body of the sage to recombine with his eyes of the sage to become just like me now... If his goals are not the same as mine, I will have to fight him myself".

*suddenly, Obito can sense what Juugo is doing and rushes over to stop him*

Juugo who is 10x bigger now and full of the God tree as well as it's power: "I am almost full, should I go ahead and give it to you in a condensed faaaaah"

*Obito kicks juugo off the tree and into some rubble with great force as sasuke tries to counter attack with a blitz from behind, but is knocked right onto Juugo*

Obito: "Well now traitor, looks like all that Kyuubi power made you really fast and powerful. Still nowhere near my speed and power level though, too bad... Time to put you out of my misery trai..."

*Juugo suddenly shoots his C2 chakra beam that hit's Obito directly sending him flying as sasuke Smirks*

Sasuke: "DO not worry, I will have all the power I need in a moment from Juugo to take you own... Now Juugo, lets begin"

*Juugo forms his hands into syringe and first gives sasuke his Kyuubi cloak and then starts to give sauske his CS power plus god tree power which causes sasuke's skin to whiten, hair to lighten and start to form wings on his back.
but Obito suddenly blitzes Juugo from behind, slicing him in half with his sage staff of five elements and instantly fires a Bijuudama between sasuke and juugo's two halves, sending juugo all over the place and sasuke to a crevice in the god tree made by juugo, after drawing out a portion of the tree. 
Sasuke only got a small amount of god tree and curse seal/sennin power from Juugo though*

Obito: "And that takes care of that, Hahaha".

Naruto: "You bastard, I will never forgive you for this, Just as soon as I am healed, I... WIll...."

*Instantly the power of Madara's new form is felt across the battle field as the Light aura dissipates Revealing Edo Madara with White hair, and the exact same form as Obito, but Madara's SKin coat, spikes are black while the tomoe and RG seals on his back are whites. AS well as his Armour still remaining on his shoulders and thighs, integrated into his RS form, showing the tomoe Plus RG designs on them..*

Madara: "ANd a New Sage of six paths is BORN, This is exactly how I imagined it to feel... I am a god!!!"

(Scene switches to sasuke barely conscious in the crevice of the god tree where he cannot see due to the darkness, but his EMS can see an immensely powerful energy in the form of a fruit... He reaches for it..)

obito: "Wow, you can even rival my power now Madara. And I assume our DEAL still Applies..?"

Madara: "But Of course..."

*Madara instantly blitzes to obito and slices him in half with his own Sage Staff of five elements, but it was a Obito's tail made into a clone of him and the real Obito bursts form under ground and head buts Madara into the God tree*

Obito: "We May be the same now, but I will not let you Ruin my plan just so you can rule this world"

Madara: " SO you figured it out, did ya. Still, I doubt you know my full plan. Either way, it doe snot include you being alive so lets get this over with so I can cast My Ultimate Illusion then gain my true power form the god tree".

Obito: "Lol, You act like you can actually kill me. Well, if you feel like your up to the task, then bring it..."

*both blitz to each other and just before they clash, the Crevice of the god tree sauske was in explodes and a form blitzes out, Blocking both madara and Obito's attack at the same time...*

*With White skin and gray long hair, wings on the back, Horns on the head, six RS tomoe across the chest and a RG design on the stomache as well as the ultimate eyes Only possessed by one other person. The Sharinnegan...*

Obito is stunned to see it is sasuke: "But how, I stopped Juugo from giving you his and the god tree's power he absorbed... and those eyes... HOW did you get those e.."

Madara: "You found some fruit of the god tree inside there didn't you, you little bastard... And Gained the Ultimate chakra... to Gain the ukltimate doujutsu even Beyond what the sage of six paths had...
The KAGUYAGAN (=sharinnegan)... The power of the SG and RG together in one doujutsu, not in different evolution like what we have....
D you realize what you have boy... That is a power not seen since the Original god of this world Kaguya, the...."

Sasuke: "Mother of the Rikudou sage who passed on her power to him...

*Madara looks surprised*

sasuke: " I had the eternal mangekyo and read the tablet so I know just as Much as you Madara. And now that I have stumbled upon the power to gain the ultimate doujutsu plus the some dragon sage senjutsu Juugo gave me and the god tree's power that coupled with my kyuubi aura made me what I am now.
I NOW HAVE THE POWER TO END THIS ERA OF BIJUU AND CHAKRA, USHERING IN THE OLD WORLD AS IT WAS BEFORE THE CURSE OF CHAKRA THAT CREATE SHINOBI AND SO MUCH HATE AND ENDLESS WARS WITH JUST EVEN MORE DEVASTATION THEN BEFORE CHAKRA.

*Naruto, Minato, tobirama, hiruzen, and everyone else are shocked, most of all Obito who thought he knew everything about the origin of the sage of the Juubi's power*

END


----------



## Jad (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm hoping for a change in pace, with others pitching in rather Naruto. I think he should take a back seat just for this part. I mean it's nearing the end, give other people a shot Kishi, give the fans of other characters a taste of something - anything. I mean yes, manga is called Naruto, but you have other characters you build up in the past. Stop pushing Naruto in our faces, we get it his awesome, can we see something else?

Prediction is basically my hope, that now Naruto is depleted of any Chakara, same with Minato, we get to see the other minor characters shine. Best chance is right now if anything. Sort of how the rookies participated in that one chapter, but this time with the inclusion of Lee, Gai and Tenten. Throw in Kakashi as well. I have a feeling Gai will show when Kakashi does. Since they are team mates and know each others moves and combinations. They work well together and have each others backs (literally).


----------



## Gabe (Sep 13, 2013)

The kages appear now that naruto is out of chakra to fight while minato seals the yin kurama in naruto. And maybe madara talks some more.


----------



## takL (Sep 14, 2013)

wsj preview 
"the buju battle starts!! can they prevent mugentukuyomi...!?"


----------



## Jad (Sep 14, 2013)

takL said:


> wsj preview
> "the buju battle starts!! can they prevent mugentukuyomi...!?"


 
Bijuu or Buju? Are they the same term or do they mean something different? Because what I gather from this, is if it means Bijuu, than Killer Bee with Naruto and Minato will again be the main players of 647.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 14, 2013)

takL said:


> wsj preview
> "*the buju battle starts!!* can they prevent mugentukuyomi...!?"



you mean the bijuu battle ?

naruto goes bijuu mode again , minato also and killer bee helps or naruto uses the bijuu's chakra ?

I doubt the second part with bijuu's chakra power up cuz its to early for that...


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Sep 14, 2013)

oh shit you mean the bijuus that are inside naruto.. fuck yeah, but if not i hope naruto and kurama, with maybe gyuki and killer bee, fight aginst the shinju


----------



## BisonLlama (Sep 14, 2013)

But isn't Shukaku(sp?) (one tailed beast, used to be within gaara) inside Juubi/Shinju/maybe Obito?


----------



## Rosi (Sep 14, 2013)

takL said:


> wsj preview
> "the buju battle starts!! can they prevent mugentukuyomi...!?"



still only _prevent_?

Sure they can


----------



## takL (Sep 14, 2013)

@rosi why? they gotta prevent it from happenning, no?



Jad said:


> Bijuu or Buju?



ooops i meant to type biju. 

the biju battle sounds to me like a battle between bujus/biju(s) vs biju(s).


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 14, 2013)

takL said:


> @rosi why? they gotta prevent it from happenning, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome... Killer bee + Naruto ( maybe the bijuu's chakra from naruto ) + Minato  vs God tree 

and in the end they all give up the bijuu... killer bee to make naruto have all 9 bijuu;s chakra and minato to give up yin kurama 

ohhh this is going well

hope the preview is not like the sasuke one with sasuke finnaly....... and it ends up stareing


----------



## polskanaruto (Sep 14, 2013)

Dragon Sage Ash said:


> [sp]My prediction form another site...
> 
> Naruto 647: "The Third force awakens"
> 
> ...



you know this would be too epic


----------



## Krippy (Sep 14, 2013)

Sasuke does something.


----------



## Addy (Sep 14, 2013)

Krippy said:


> Sasuke does something.



sasuke is not even in the preview 




can there at least be oro?


----------



## Krippy (Sep 14, 2013)

^ 

So? he didn't do shit in the last chapter when he had a preview 

he's got 21 pages to get off his ass and do shit


----------



## Addy (Sep 14, 2013)

Krippy said:


> ^
> 
> So? he didn't do shit in the last chapter when he had a preview
> 
> he's got 21 pages to get off his ass and do shit



we got a panel of sakura being knocked out but still has kyuubi chakra.......... that had more events in it than the page sasuke got 

so yeah, i expect nothing groundbreaking next chapter from sasuke........ or the bijuu. however, i do expect a flashback or the tree/obito releasing some bijuu to fight for them


----------



## eurytus (Sep 14, 2013)

Addy said:


> can there at least be oro?



Oro is shopping for shoes and clothes for Karin and Sui


----------



## Addy (Sep 14, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Oro is shopping for shoes and clothes for Karin and Sui



karin does need more than pajamas


----------



## mayumi (Sep 14, 2013)

Are we getting a longer chapter or something? Also, it would be cool if the preiew was right and we get some more history lessons straight from the bijuus than some tablet. Like the purpose of rikudou splitting juubi up and the true purpose of the bijuus.


----------



## Addy (Sep 14, 2013)

mayumi said:


> Are we getting a longer chapter or something? Also, it would be cool if the preiew was right and we get some more history lessons straight from the bijuus than some tablet.



it is the same info regardless of source so i am not sure if there is a difference?


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 14, 2013)

mayumi said:


> Are we getting a longer chapter or something? Also, it would be cool if the preiew was right and we get some more history lessons straight from the bijuus than some tablet. Like the purpose of rikudou splitting juubi up and the true purpose of the bijuus.




The chapter is 21 normal pages this week as opposed to the normal 15-17 pages.

This week should be a fucking massive chapter because of the ending of 646 and how the entire world is now fucked.

Imagine for a moment if a DBZ chapter ended with the Earth exploding vs Kid Buu and the only survivors to defeat this insurmountable power were Goku, Vegeta, Mr Satan, Bee, Dende, Kibito Kai and Old Kai? 

Literally no way out and a pointless battle with seemingly no way out.

This is what Kishi has done.

And I applaud the crafty son of a bitch.


----------



## Addy (Sep 14, 2013)

you know what? 

i am gonna say it right now.

naruto will regain his chakra this chapter and find a way to beet the tree. why? because i have a feeling that last chapter will be like filler as  what happened in it won't even last long. 

agree?


----------



## takL (Sep 14, 2013)

Addy said:


> these previews make no sense, takL



if so just dont read them. im just posting what wsj says.


----------



## Addy (Sep 14, 2013)

takL said:


> if so just dont read them. im just posting what wsj says.



i am not talking about you, bro  

i am talking about the previews


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 14, 2013)

Next chapter is the last chapter for the current volume. I hope something big occurs.


----------



## Abz (Sep 14, 2013)

1. it's going to be a big chapter
2. it's conveniently the volume cliff hanger...

ohh kishi so much potential


----------



## BisonLlama (Sep 14, 2013)

No matter what happens this chapter, someone's going to complain about it.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 14, 2013)

takL said:


> @rosi why? they gotta prevent it from happenning, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the bijuus power in naruto will probably activate soon it seems


----------



## Abz (Sep 14, 2013)

BisonLlama said:


> No matter what happens this chapter, someone's going to complain about it.



affirmative....



but it does make me laugh a little....

those he complain about it..and claim to just be done with it... 

still come back...again and again...your gotta admit....

naruto is seriously an addictive manga...


----------



## Azula (Sep 14, 2013)

bijuu battle? so much for sasuke soloing god tree


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 14, 2013)

Please Kishi, please just provide us with Godly feats. Not the sissy feats we've been getting for the past 8 months.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 14, 2013)

There is still another critical detail about the story not revealed.

Sasuke knows it.


----------



## Addy (Sep 14, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> There is still another critical detail about the story not revealed.
> 
> Sasuke knows it.



and more importantly.......... orochimaru knows it


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Sep 14, 2013)

Addy said:


> and more importantly.......... orochimaru knows it



wasn't their marriage postponed?


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 14, 2013)

Can someone please sum up why an early chapter? My pc is fucked up and it's not quoted in first post so...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 14, 2013)

I predict madara trump card and naruto , tobirama , minato maybe even hiruzen trying to make a plan , sasuke doing something alone and failing...


----------



## takL (Sep 14, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Can someone please sum up why an early chapter? My pc is fucked up and it's not quoted in first post so...



because it will be another satureday release due to two monday holidays   in a row.


----------



## Addy (Sep 14, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Next chapter is the last chapter for the current volume. I hope something big occurs.



well, there are colored pages so i expect MEP to happen at the last page.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 14, 2013)

If that preview is right..........


----------



## Addy (Sep 14, 2013)

Sifus said:


> If that preview is right..........



maybe sasuke hijacks a biju


----------



## Sifus (Sep 14, 2013)

Addy said:


> maybe sasuke hijacks a biju



My hope is restored 


Who am I kidding?


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 14, 2013)

Your still off the team


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 14, 2013)

takL said:


> because it will be another satureday release due to two monday holidays   in a row.



Muchos gracias! Early chapter + 21 pages sounds yummy.


----------



## Addy (Sep 14, 2013)

Sifus said:


> My hope is restored
> 
> 
> Who am I kidding?



don't worry. kishi is making sasuke weak now so he can hype him later through orochimaru most likely so expect hibi sasuke fighting style back!!!!!!!!!!!

i wish i can say the same fore minato


----------



## Addy (Sep 14, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Muchos gracias! Early chapter + 21 pages sounds yummy.



and a few colored pages too!!!!!  

i wonder if madara executes his plan this chapter or this chapter ends with MEP with the next vol being a genjtusu


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 14, 2013)

Coloured pages too???  Okay guys hold on to your seats, we are entering MT arc.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 14, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Coloured pages too???  Okay guys hold on to your seats, we are entering MT arc.



Don't forget it's also the last chapter of the volume.


----------



## Abz (Sep 14, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Coloured pages too???  Okay guys hold on to your seats, we are entering MT arc.





Bruce Wayne said:


> Don't forget it's also the last chapter of the volume.














*"it's going to be a bumpy ride!!" *
​
-----

I dunno if i want a eternal Tsukuyomi arc... but if it happens.... it happens


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 14, 2013)

Colour pages , hmm bijuu sage mode in color or the god tree ? I hope madara does his trump card , the last villain of the naruto manga , i hope he saves the villain name


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 14, 2013)

there are any colours pages... only 21 pages bonus.


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 14, 2013)

Sifus said:


> If that preview is right..........




You've been acting like a crybaby for weeks now. End that.


----------



## takL (Sep 14, 2013)

Sifus said:


> If that preview is right..........


haha


Arya Stark said:


> Coloured pages too???



welll i dont think so.


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 14, 2013)

Hm, interesting if Kishi goes Tsukuyomi arc route... Though I wonder if it might be longer than a single arc. Say, a part III perhaps? XD 

I also don't think RtN should be used as evidence that we shouldn't get one... Never quite got that line of thinking. I think it might be cool. I wonder if Naruto would still be the main character of that arc, or if Obito will get main character status for a while. I'm really interested to see where he takes that path, if he actually does.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2013)

Maybe that's why Killer Bee was introduced last chapter, he will do some kind of transference. Could be what Kishimoto is waiting on to be honest, have Minato transfer the other half, and Bee's Hachibi, to Naruto at the same time.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 14, 2013)

Gunners said:


> Maybe that's why Killer Bee was introduced last chapter, he will do some kind of transference. Could be what Kishimoto is waiting on to be honest, have Minato transfer the other half, and Bee's Hachibi, to Naruto at the same time.





Ultimate Bijuu said:


> awesome... Killer bee + Naruto ( maybe the bijuu's chakra from naruto ) + Minato  vs God tree
> 
> and in the end they all give up the bijuu... killer bee to make naruto have all 9 bijuu's chakra and minato to give up yin kurama
> 
> ...




great minds think alike


----------



## BisonLlama (Sep 14, 2013)

Guys, with all the bijuu talk, where or how is Naruto supposed to get Shukaku (one tailed beast)?


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 14, 2013)

Well here is how I think MEP arc should happen;
Obito starts casting and they find themselves in the new world, being unaware. However Obito connects to Naruto/Kakashi/Minato for help because the control of the genjutsu is in hands of Madara and he's planning terrible things. Without involving too many people, Naruto and his gang takes out Madara.



takL said:


> welll i dont think so.



It's still volume end though.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 14, 2013)

BisonLlama said:


> Guys, with all the bijuu talk, where or how is Naruto supposed to get Shukaku (one tailed beast)?



He already has Shukaku. I wonder if he has the potential to use sand now.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 14, 2013)

That was a mistake that was corrected in the volume


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 14, 2013)

Naruto is missing the eight tails , he has the rest of the bijuus chakra inb4 killer bee dies


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 14, 2013)

Wow, glad we're getting another Tuesday chapter.

Anyways, does anyone know if a 21 page chapter has ever been done before? This one should be interesting.


----------



## mayumi (Sep 14, 2013)

I have a feeling Kishi will take a break after the 21 page release


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 14, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> That was a mistake that was corrected in the volume



so can you show a page ? his missing the one tails and the eight tails or what ?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 14, 2013)

Colored pages? Will we finally get a colored Madara or will it be a boring one again? 



takL said:


> wsj preview
> "the buju battle starts!! can they prevent mugentukuyomi...!?"



After last week's preview about Sasuke finally doing something, I am not even going to guess at this one. 

I still think that we will get Sasuke doing something this week. Maybe.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 14, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> so can you show a page ? his missing the one tails and the eight tails or what ?



Yup

Link


----------



## Revolution (Sep 14, 2013)

takL said:


> wsj preview
> "the buju battle starts!! can they prevent mugentukuyomi...!?"



. . . Didn't this happen around chapter 570?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 14, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Yup
> 
> Link



thank you , this means gaara has a role to play... being the ex jin he should have some chakra left from the one tailed bijuu


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 14, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Wow, glad we're getting another Tuesday chapter.
> 
> Anyways, does anyone know if a 21 page chapter has ever been done before? This one should be interesting.


21+ page chapters happen all the time in other magazines (not Shonen Jump). It's been ages since Naruto had one though.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 14, 2013)

21 page chapter. This means something epic HAS to happen. pek

#Hidancomesoonplz


----------



## Abz (Sep 14, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> 21+ page chapters happen all the time in other magazines (not Shonen Jump). *It's been ages since Naruto had one though.*



It's been _Years_...



Rainbow Cake said:


> 21 page chapter. This means something epic HAS to happen. pek
> 
> #Hidancomesoonplz



I enjoy your enthusiasm


----------



## navy (Sep 14, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> 21 page chapter. This means something epic HAS to happen. pek
> 
> #Hidancomesoonplz



Not really. Kishi could just addtalking panels. 

#thisisnottwitter


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 14, 2013)

Abz said:


> It's been _Years_...
> 
> 
> 
> I enjoy your enthusiasm



It HAS been a long time 

And yeah. My hopeless enthusiasm is enjoyable. 





navy said:


> Not really. Kishi could just addtalking panels.
> 
> #thisisnottwitter



I know. Nothing wrong with getting my hopes up 

Only to have them crushed 

#that'sthejokedummy


----------



## navy (Sep 14, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> I know. Nothing wrong with getting my hopes up
> 
> Only to have them crushed
> 
> #that'sthejokedummy



It's Kishi you should have low expectations.

#noshitsherlock


----------



## eurytus (Sep 14, 2013)

I expect nothing much happen, the extra pages are probably just large panels of the god tree.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 14, 2013)

navy said:


> It's Kishi you should have low expectations.
> 
> #noshitsherlock



True, but this is a once-every-several-years event so I'll make an exception this once. 

#I'msoconfusedbutyayhashtags


----------



## spiritmight (Sep 14, 2013)

What's the big deal about a 21 page chapter?

How many pages are these chapters, usually? Aren't they like 18?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 14, 2013)

spiritmight said:


> What's the big deal about a 21 page chapter?
> 
> How many pages are these chapters, usually? Aren't they like 18?



Extra pages are usually used on special occasions when something big happens and just HAS to be explained/expanded on in a chapter. 


That, or the author is being a douche bag.

And come on man. THREE PAGES


----------



## Annabella (Sep 14, 2013)

I predict that Sasuke will do something, hopefully. Also, maybe Oro and co will arrive at the end of the chapter.



eurytus said:


> I expect nothing much happen, the *extra pages are probably just large panels of the god tree.*


i hope not


----------



## Addy (Sep 14, 2013)

bijju vs biju or biju vs juubi?


----------



## Garfield (Sep 14, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Naruto and Minato lost all of the Kyuubi chakra. Naruto's regular Sage Mode is probably useless against Obito. Hashirama is stalemated by Madara. Sasuke can't do anything. Orochimaru is late.
> 
> Yeah, I think that they're all going to get swept up into Mugen Tsukiyomi.


Don't build up false hopes for me 

Oro arrival seems very likely right now. Either that or sage mode.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 15, 2013)

What I expect. 

Madara shows his trump card which is LOL Genjutsu related but it faills.
Mugen Tsukiyomi is casted, the main characters get transported into a perfect world. In this verse the Uchihas were never killed, Minato,Kushina and Jiraiya are alive and everyone lives in harmony.
This takes a couple of chapters untill the main cast realises this is to good to be true. 
Since Oro knows about the plan he has developed some kind of weird potion that negates the effects of any Genjutsu. He gives it to the Gokage and they arive on the battlefield.
In the mean time Naruto and Sasuke perform a massive Genjutsu Kai combo using Kyuubi chakra and EMS at the same time. They manage to break out of Mugen Tsukiyomi,the others are still inside the genjutsu world.
As for Juubito. He summons and absorbs black Zetsu this gives him the other Rinnegan

The end.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 15, 2013)

Naruto and Bee might attempt to bijuudama that tree, it would be the most logical step to attempt to take.

Though considering it a 21 pages - volume end chapter, we should expect something important happening, like:

- Madara stepping up to do what he plans.
- Sign of the other bijuus inside of Juubi.
- Orochimaru arriving.
- Sasuke making a move.
- Something getting revealed.

Though anything that is attempted now, by either Sasuke or Naruto, will not work for sure, simply because that tree might stay around for at least one volume, considering that Madara has to make his move.


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2013)

u expect more back story


----------



## Rain (Sep 15, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Naruto and Bee might attempt to bijuudama that tree, it would be the most logical step to attempt to take.



Naruto doesn't have chakra and Bee is fucked up as well.

Next chapter will be Sasuke-centric.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 15, 2013)

Rain said:


> Naruto doesn't have chakra and Bee is fucked up as well.
> 
> Next chapter will be Sasuke-centric.


Naruto's shrouds were just drained. He still had chakra, but is on low now. He can be healed and his chakra can be returned to normal.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 15, 2013)

^

Minato will give it to Naruto in his birthday as gift. I thought that was so obvious. But apparently not.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 15, 2013)

Nobody is worried about our pink hero Sakura?


----------



## Virys (Sep 15, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> For this to happen, Gaara must arrive with the rest of the Kage and transfer whatever he has left of Shukaku to Naruto.


Naruto already have it.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 15, 2013)

Virys said:


> Naruto already have it.



Nope he doesn't, it was an error corrected in the volume.


----------



## Virys (Sep 15, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Nope he doesn't, it was an error corrected in the volume.


Oh, thanks.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 15, 2013)

Rain said:


> Naruto doesn't have chakra and Bee is fucked up as well.
> 
> Next chapter will be Sasuke-centric.


well it depends, if Kishi wants to he will let Naruto have chakra



Jad said:


> We should get the manga (and spoilers), just like I said last week, approx. 24 hours from when we originally get it. No point in me giving you a day or time, because we live in different time zones. If it comes out earlier, than that's just lucky but I highly doubt it. Should be no different than last week in my honest opinion. That's why I am slightly confused as to why the spoiler thread is unlocked.
> 
> Although, from what I read, One Piece isn't coming out as it is absent, so perhaps a miracle might happen, but I doubt it.


i think its because we have been getting spoilers quite early, these chinese stuff


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 15, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Nobody is worried about our pink hero Sakura?



Nope


----------



## Uchia Obito (Sep 15, 2013)

Fuck Sakura, hopefully she dies crying like a bitch! If that really happens, then I will buy all volumes!


----------



## Mariko (Sep 15, 2013)

Uchia Obito said:


> Fuck Sakura, hopefully she dies crying like a bitch! If that really happens, then I will buy all volumes!



If Kishi has the balls to do it, I tatoo my forehead with his f*cking name!


----------



## Klue (Sep 15, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> [sp][/sp]
> In case you wanted to see the corrected panel.
> 
> I don't understand why they didn't redraw it entirely instead of just removing Shukaku. It already looked unbalanced, but now it is even worse.



Well this sucks.


----------



## Golden Circle (Sep 15, 2013)

Addy said:


> who mentioned sakura? :ignoramus


Naruto is one of the few animes I know of where the lead female is hated. I know this may seem like a bizarre concept to some, but girls don't usually suck in shonen. Unless it's ecchi too, then they always suck.

I would LOVE for a chapter dedicated to the girls this week.


----------



## Ababu (Sep 15, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Naruto is one of the few animes I know of where the lead female is hated. I know this may seem like a bizarre concept to some, but girls don't usually suck in shonen. Unless it's ecchi too, then they always suck.
> 
> I would LOVE for a chapter dedicated to the girls this week.




I would love that, but seeing kishi, his dedication of a chapter to females means 1 panel each for ino, sakura, hinata, temari.. and if he remembers... tenten... and that too sharing the space with their male team mates....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Naruto is one of the few animes I know of where the lead female is hated. I know this may seem like a bizarre concept to some, but girls don't usually suck in shonen. Unless it's ecchi too, then they always suck.
> 
> I would LOVE for a chapter dedicated to the girls this week.



but sakura sucks as a main character and heroine , if you look at Ino you will see that girl did more heroic and main character stuff then sakura by a long shoot , that is why sakura is useless... and i dont even want to start on how bad is her character personality


----------



## GoldenMic (Sep 15, 2013)

In my eyes Naruto has to Shine again somehow.
If you look how long this battle is already going on and how much he endured, i think he deserve it the most.

And to be honest: I really don't like Sasuke. He has only shit in his mind.


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2013)

Golden Circle said:


> Naruto is one of the few animes I know of where the lead female is hated. I know this may seem like a bizarre concept to some, but girls don't usually suck in shonen. Unless it's ecchi too, then they always suck.
> 
> I would LOVE for a chapter dedicated to the girls this week.


I honestly don't like any of them :/

less females in this manga the better .


----------



## Klue (Sep 15, 2013)

Not a Sauce fan, but i'm begging him to do something useful. Years now I have waited to see the power of the EMS; and a year and half since we've witnessed Madara's Perfect Susanoo. 

It's time for Sasuke to reveal his. 



Addy said:


> I honestly don't like any of them :/
> 
> less females in this manga the better .



Likes Oro, wants less females.


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2013)

Klue said:


> Not a Sauce fan, but i'm begging him to do something useful. Years now I have waited to see the power of the EMS; and a year and half since we've witnessed Madara's Perfect Susanoo.
> 
> It's time for Sasuke to reveal his.
> 
> ...


you like naruto females?


----------



## mayumi (Sep 15, 2013)

I think this is more suitable in regards to Sakura and Hinata. Lolz.
Seriously it works perfectly. :rofl

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shakar (Sep 15, 2013)

A chapter dedicated to the girls? _Naruto girls?_

This chapter is the volume ender, let's not waste pages


----------



## Mariko (Sep 15, 2013)

mayumi said:


> I think this is more suitable in regards to Sakura and Hinata. Lolz.
> Seriously it works perfectly. :rofl
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Splendide! 

+rep!


----------



## KuroNoKitsune (Sep 15, 2013)

mayumi said:


> I think this is more suitable in regards to Sakura and Hinata. Lolz.
> Seriously it works perfectly. :rofl
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That would be perfect!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 15, 2013)

Klue said:


> Not a Sauce fan, but i'm begging him to do something useful. Years now I have waited to see the power of the EMS; and a year and half since we've witnessed Madara's Perfect Susanoo.
> 
> It's time for Sasuke to reveal his.
> 
> ...



I've said this many times before the final Susanoo version is likely only usable by an Uchiha with Kyuubi contract or with Senju cells. According to japanese mythology the great Tengu Sojobo lived on mount Kurama and bestowed people with power. Coincidence ? Think not.
This might be the final secret of the EMS and explains why Uchihas eyes are connected to Kurama out of all Bijuu.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 15, 2013)

I'll post it here first;

Sasuke is going to be split apart the same way Obito was, only he won't be able to put himself back together.  Luckily, Sakura's slugs have that power.

No, it won't happen next chapter.  It is how the Sharingan works.  I'm making a prediction for further on.


----------



## KuroNoKitsune (Sep 15, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I'll post it here first;
> 
> Sasuke is going to be split apart the same way Obito was, only he won't be able to put himself back together.  Luckily, Sakura's slugs have that power.
> 
> No, it won't happen next chapter.  It is how the Sharingan works.  I'm making a prediction for further on.



Why would he split apart?


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 15, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I'll post it here first;
> 
> Sasuke is going to be split apart the same way Obito was, only he won't be able to put himself back together.  Luckily, Sakura's slugs have that power.
> 
> No, it won't happen next chapter.  It is how the Sharingan works.  I'm making a prediction for further on.


wtf was that


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 15, 2013)

SPOILER. Madara trolls obito very hard !


----------



## Uchia Obito (Sep 15, 2013)

GoldenMic said:


> In my eyes Naruto has to Shine again somehow.
> If you look how long this battle is already going on and how much he endured, i think he deserve it the most.
> 
> And to be honest: I really don't like Sasuke. *He has only shit in his mind*.



Well said lol!


----------



## NW (Sep 15, 2013)

I think Obito will cast Mugen Tsukuyomi. What else is gonna require 21 pages? I hope it's not the kages showing up. Fuck them.



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> SPOILER. Madara trolls obito very hard !


Sounds like what people were saying before chapter 637. 

When will you guys learn?


----------



## Shattering (Sep 15, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I think Obito will cast Mugen Tsukuyomi. What else is gonna require 21 pages? I hope it's not the kages showing up. Fuck them.
> 
> Sounds like what people were saying before chapter 637.
> 
> When will you guys learn?



Oh look, this guys thinks Obito will outlast Madara


----------



## Klue (Sep 15, 2013)

I agree with the guy that said, fuck the Gokages. 

No one cares about them. What are they going to do?


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2013)

Klue said:


> I agree with the guy that said, fuck the Gokages.
> 
> No one cares about them. What are they going to do?


jow much you  want to bet that the next chapter has them tnjing naruto ? ck


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 15, 2013)

I want the Tsukiyomi to start, but I just can't see it happening before the Gokages and Orchimaru arrive. Just would seem weird if Kishi had that scene of them being haled and starting to move toward the battlefield only for that scene to have served no purpose. :/


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 15, 2013)

The only thing i am interested about the Gokages is to see their faces when they meet Sasuke and realize that he saved their asses


----------



## Shattering (Sep 15, 2013)

Klue said:


> I agree with the guy that said, fuck the Gokages.
> 
> No one cares about them. What are they going to do?



Gaara has to give some sukaku chakra to Naruto.


----------



## Near67 (Sep 15, 2013)

I kind of hope Kishi makes the Gokage 10x's powerful than before out of no where just so many of you can shut the fuck up


----------



## NW (Sep 15, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Oh look, this guys thinks Obito will outlast Madara


I'm merely speaking the truth. 



Near67 said:


> I kind of hope Kishi makes the Gokage 10x's powerful than before out of no where just so many of you can shut the fuck up


I don't care how powerful they are, they're boring as fuck.


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2013)

all I know is my oro senses tingeling


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I think Obito will cast Mugen Tsukuyomi. What else is gonna require 21 pages? I hope it's not the kages showing up. Fuck them.
> 
> Sounds like what people were saying before chapter 637.
> 
> When will you guys learn?



 well you will see 

madara: i will make the mungen tsukuyomi !


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 15, 2013)

Klue said:


> I agree with the guy that said, fuck the Gokages.
> 
> No one cares about them. What are they going to do?


Fuck the Rinnegan too


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 15, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Fuck the Rinnegan too





I predict Naruto achieving the Rinnegan.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Jenne said:


> The only thing i am interested about the Gokages is to see their faces when they meet Sasuke and realize that he saved their asses



what are you talking about , itachi ended the edo tensei and orochimaru was the one to bring back the hokages


----------



## takL (Sep 15, 2013)

i love to see hash and tsunades reunion.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Gaara has to give some sukaku chakra to Naruto.



true , that preaty much confirms the gokage will appear in the new chapter


----------



## Revolution (Sep 15, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> The only thing i am interested about the Gokages is to see their faces when they meet Sasuke and realize that he saved their asses



Something tells me Sakura already communicated that to Tsunade through the slugs and Tsunade told the other Kage what she knows.



takL said:


> i love to see hash and tsunades reunion.



Me too


----------



## Shattering (Sep 15, 2013)

takL said:


> i love to see hash and tsunades reunion.



I don't expect a single panel for it, after Naruto/Sasuke/Sakura reunion, Madara/Hashirama and the others reunion, Kishi doesn't seem to wanna waste panels on that kind of moments.

Itachi and Sasuke got a whole chapter, but of course, it was Itachi...


----------



## zuul (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't want to see the gokages either.
Gaara is cool but he already had plenty of occasions to show his haxx and he already got resolution regarding his dad, mom, etc.

I'd rather see Sakura do something instead of Tsunade. With all her resolves Sakura must do something. 

And the rest, I don't give a flying shit about.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 15, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> what are you talking about , itachi ended the edo tensei and orochimaru was the one to bring back the hokages




None of which would have happened without Sasuke.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Sep 15, 2013)

I honestly don't understand what Gokages can bring to the story at this point, other than some minor Senju interaction and potential Shukaku chakra asspull. We get it, all the villages and shinobi are united against a common enemy, adding Gokages to this mix again won't make a difference.

Orochimaru on the other hand still has a lot of twists to offer.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2013)

I wouldn't call the Gokage useless, having learned my lesson from previous chapters of the Juubi fight 

Every time it looks like they're completely fucked, someone swoops in to save the day. In 611 it was the Alliance arrival. In 630 it was the Hokage arrival. Now we have another set of comrades headed to the battlefield again to lend a hand...


----------



## Klue (Sep 15, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Fuck the Rinnegan too






Can't wait until Sasuke obtains it. Your tears, I shall drink them.

pek


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 15, 2013)

Klue said:


> *Can't wait until Sasuke obtains it.* Your tears, I shall drink them.
> 
> pek



You trying to rustle my jimmies?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Klue said:


> Can't wait until Sasuke obtains it. Your tears, I shall drink them.
> 
> pek



Everyone should know at this point sasuke needs the rinnegan... its a must have, cuz even with the obivous perfect susanoo power up, naruto would curb stomp him


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 15, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Everyone should know at this point sasuke needs the rinnegan... its a must have, cuz even with the obivous perfect susanoo power up, naruto would curb stomp him



Naruto is the reincarnation of the Sage; he's supposed to get the rinnegan.


----------



## navy (Sep 15, 2013)

Why does Sasuke need any power up? Dudes irrelevant.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 15, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Naruto is the reincarnation of the Sage; he's supposed to get the rinnegan.



i belive... sasuke will give his rinnegan eyes to naruto makeing him both the body and the eyes of the sage , naruto being an uzumaki like nagato was , he can use the rinnegan and all the other powers against the Juubi just like the sage did...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 15, 2013)

Sasuke will get an eye that transcends the Rinnegan, but isn't the Rinnegan. I've thought for a while that Naruto and Sasuke remind me of Near and Mello, in the sense that together I believe they have the capacity to surpass Rikudou by far. Like Lawlett I suspect that some of his positive attributes are hindered by his other positive attributes, I believe that certain traits will excel more without the other abilities stepping in the way. 

As for why Sasuke needs a power up, it is pretty clear that Kishimoto is setting up a showdown between the two. For a while it seemed as though he was steering off this path, but the declaration that he'd be Hokage and his bitch statements makes Kishimoto's agenda clear.
______
That being said I wonder when this series ends, from time to time I think he's getting close to wrapping it up. But when I think about things this series is his source of income, and the mafia and baseball manga he presented were pretty shit. I wouldn't be surprised if he milked the series passed that Sasuke and Naruto showdown.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 15, 2013)

^ Rinnegan is the ultimate eye , juubi had it , the sage had it , you can't surpass that , but its possible to see dbz fusion of naruto and sasuke , it just a matter of balls if kishi wants naruto as the sage or both of them


----------



## Abz (Sep 15, 2013)

If naruto gets the rinnegan .......that will be the last straw.....he may be the reincarnation of the sage, ninja Jesus...what ever you wanna fucking call him....getting the rinnegan is a little contradicting to his character....that's why I am more than happy that e sauce gets it....it makes far more sence....he is descending from the brother who inherited the bloody eyes for god sake  

Plus it's still vague if the rikuduo had the rinnegan before or after he sealed the jubi ...I'm starting to get the idea the sage was born with them....the rinnegan/chakra is to the sage.....what the whisker marks are to naruto....I think naruto is able to have such a unquie bond with kurama because naruto had been influenced by the fox's chakra before he was even a Jin.....a bit like how the sage was able to have the body and power to seal the jubi inside him....because he was influenced by that very power through his mother....like kushina to naruto.....


----------



## Sango-chan (Sep 15, 2013)

More Uchiha.........That is what I predict.    And Oro and co finally come to the front lines as well.


----------



## Klue (Sep 15, 2013)

Naruto obtaining the Rinnegan is definitely not something I want to see.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 15, 2013)

Naruto isn't going to get the rinnegan. It would look too ugly on him


----------



## vered (Sep 15, 2013)

Something big will happen with Sasuke this chapter(preview indicates towards this weeks chapter). Awakening the Rinnegan might just be it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 15, 2013)

> naruo gets rinnegan eyes from sasuke or the dbz fusion of naruto and sasuke to create the sage eyes and body , either way you pick that day will bring alot of buthurt


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Naruto isn't going to get the rinnegan. It would look too ugly on him



do you really think so? I got a really strong Nagato-esque vibe from Sasuke here that was hard for me to shake. I feel like the Rinnegan would fit Sasuke. I think it would be typical for it to take some getting used to considering that his eyes have been the same way for the past 200 chapters or so.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 15, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> do you really think so? I got a really strong Nagato-esque vibe from Sasuke here that was hard for me to shake. I feel like the Rinnegan would fit Sasuke. I think it would be typical for it to take some getting used to considering that his eyes have been the same way for the past 200 chapters or so.




Kishimoto built up the EMS to be amazing. Having Sasuke get the rinnegan before we see it's full potential would be silly. Kishi won't do that.

And Naruto already has sage + Kyuubi eyes. He doesn't need rings around it to make it more confusing.

If Naruto DOES get the rinnegan, it will have to be temporary. Kishi will make it temporary some how. He won't have naruto have ring eyes forever. And yes I'm basing this soley on Naruto's character design looking awful if he had it.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 15, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Everyone should know at this point sasuke needs the rinnegan... its a must have, cuz even with the obivous perfect susanoo power up, naruto would curb stomp him


How does that make sense when Madara soloed Naruto with wood dragon, and hashirama needed wood buddha + wood golem + wood dragon


----------



## Klue (Sep 15, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Naruto isn't going to get the rinnegan. It would look too ugly on him



His color scheme makes everything look ugly on him.



BlinkST said:


> How does that make sense when Madara soloed Naruto with wood dragon, and hashirama needed wood buddha + wood golem + wood dragon



Madara needed Kyuubi + Susanoo.

Naruto has Kyuubi.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 15, 2013)

Klue said:


> Madara *needed* Kyuubi + Susanoo.
> 
> Naruto has Kyuubi.


Yet Hashirama can't get by him with just Wood Golem + wood dragon

Wood Buddha is probably the only thing that can damage Susano'o.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 15, 2013)

Sasuke will get the elder son's eyes, while Naruto will get the Rinnegan. 

Remember it took Madara years to achieve the Rinnegan, even with *Hashirama's* DNA.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 15, 2013)

vered said:


> Something big will happen with Sasuke this chapter(preview indicates towards this weeks chapter). Awakening the Rinnegan might just be it.



No something big will happen with Naruto as the preview said about Bijuu Battle to prevent the Moon Eye plan.

Naruto is the hero meant to be saving the day. How would Sasuke unlock the Rinnegan without the Senju DNA?


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 15, 2013)

Last week's preview said something along the lines of ''Sasuke will finally!!!'' and Sasuke finally did nothing, so I wouldn't go by previews for a prediction of what will happen.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 15, 2013)

No more Rinnegan pls

Naruto got a specialized Biju Mode with more perks than the standard host transformation, so Sasuke should probably get his own thing too.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 15, 2013)

Honestly after what we got from last chapter, this chapter could literally be about anything


----------



## NW (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't think Naruto will get the Rinnegan. Naruto represents the Younger Son's ideals, not the Elder Son's. He is the reincarnation of the Sage but will fulfill the Sage's wish for peace, signifying the final victory of the Younger Son's ideology over the Elder Son's. 

Or something of the sort. 



Cave Jansen said:


> So we'll get an early chapter again?


Yup.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 15, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> No more Rinnegan pls
> 
> Naruto got a specialized Biju Mode with more perks than the standard host transformation, so Sasuke should probably get his own thing too.



Brace yourselves


----------



## Trance Kuja (Sep 15, 2013)

You guys remember the Kages and Orochimaru? I have a feeling this chapter will remember they're still around


----------



## Sifus (Sep 15, 2013)

Fuck the Gokage  Useless trash


----------



## vered (Sep 15, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Sasuke will get the elder son's eyes, while Naruto will get the Rinnegan.
> 
> Remember it took Madara years to achieve the Rinnegan, even with *Hashirama's* DNA.



what unlock the Rinnegan was the fact that he was on the brink of death itself,not the years and perhaps Natural energy being involved as well.
all Sasuke needs in my opinion is Natural energy.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 15, 2013)

@sifus

I agree. For being the main leaders of the world, they're pretty pathetic.


----------



## MrTouchyFeely (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, Tobi didn't attack Sasuke or Juugo with the branches, cuz they seemed unharmed so maybe he still has a use for him


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Kishimoto built up the EMS to be amazing. Having Sasuke get the rinnegan before we see it's full potential would be silly. Kishi won't do that.



I was just thinking long term. 

if anything we might see PS or something next chapter.



> And Naruto already has sage + Kyuubi eyes. He doesn't need rings around it to make it more confusing.



keep all doujutsu away from Naruto, I say



			
				Sifus said:
			
		

> Fuck the Gokage  Useless trash



I still want to see Tsunade acknowledge Hashirama (and vice versa). because quality character development demands it.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 15, 2013)

we get more needed itachi wank

something like juubito saying "only itachi's tsukiyomi could reflect the power of the mugen tsukiyomi"

then a panel of sasuke looking all confused.

then juubito says to sasuke, "it's too bad your tsukiyomi is no where near itachi's sasuke, it seems like you will also be sealed in the illusion of mugen tsukiyomi".

sasuke says something about the power in his eyes aching, the fruit begins to open already then all of a sudden 3 ninja come out of nowhere carrying some never before seen eye formation. turns out they were trained by itachi and nagato inside the tsukiyomi realm without kabuto noticing. some of itachi and nagato's powers were transferred to them


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 15, 2013)

Astrαl said:


> I was just thinking long term.
> 
> if anything we might see PS or something next chapter.
> 
> ...



Maybe 

I dislike doujutsus in general. Makes the characters look lazy IMO. I dunno why.


----------



## Klue (Sep 15, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Yet Hashirama can't get by him with just Wood Golem + wood dragon



Of course not. Madara is a Rikudou now. 



BlinkST said:


> Wood Buddha is probably the only thing that can damage Susano'o.



Epic Bijuudama seemed to work fine.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 15, 2013)

Klue said:


> Of course not. Madara is a Rikudou now.






Klue said:


> Epic Bijuudama seemed to work fine.


I meant in relation to Naruto And that was 4 simualtaneous Jinchuriki _Jubidamas_ going off


----------



## Klue (Sep 15, 2013)

BlinkST said:


>



Victory is mine. 




BlinkST said:


> I meant in relation to Naruto And that was 4 simualtaneous Jinchuriki _Jubidamas_ going off



Four was over kill.


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

eyeknockout said:


> *sasuke says something about the power in his eyes aching, the fruit begins to open already then all of a sudden 3 ninja come out of nowhere carrying some never before seen eye formation. turns out they were trained by itachi and nagato inside the tsukiyomi realm without kabuto noticing. some of itachi and nagato's powers were transferred to them*



that sounds like an encore mindfuck...



Rainbow Cake said:


> I dislike doujutsus in general. Makes the characters look lazy IMO. I dunno why.



probably because a lot of them are. did Madara not just dust his ass off?


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 15, 2013)

Well, next chapter is the last one of a new volume. Naruto is out of combat right now and if Sakura is in the same state (it looks she is), she will can't heal him. So, it's time for some Sasuke spotlight.

Next chapter will have 21 pages and the series' anniversary is coming (I'm almost positive we will have a color page the week after next due it), so maybe we will have a break next week... if we have a break, I expect a great cliffhanger!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 15, 2013)

Ah i forgot about the cliffhanger pek


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Well, next chapter is the last one of a new volume. Naruto is out of combat right now and if Sakura is in the same state (it looks she is), she will can't heal him. So, it's time for some Sasuke spotlight.



I wonder if we'll get a lengthy interior monologue from Sasuke (to go along with our PS ).


----------



## Indomitable Idealist (Sep 15, 2013)

Screw Sasuke, Kishi. Use the 21 pages to have a big reunion chapter instead. Orochimaru, Oonoki and maybe Jiraiya reunite with Hiruzen, Tsunade with Hashirama, A and Kakashi with Minato, and Sasuke's sidekicks with him and his other sidekick.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 15, 2013)

the preview of the bijuu vs bijuu sounds intresting but i think we may not see it for a couple chapters. but i do think naruto will activate the power soon of the other bijuu, sasuke and the others will probably get in trouble soon and naruto will have to use the power. maybe now that he is out of chakra they will awaken and be usable. it will be like when naruto is out of his own chakra and kuramas kick in like vs neji when he block naruto chakra points. but now both him and kurama are out and the others will kick in.


----------



## Saru (Sep 15, 2013)

Indomitable Idealist said:


> Screw Sasuke, Kishi. Use the 21 pages to have a big reunion chapter instead. Orochimaru, Oonoki and maybe Jiraiya reunite with Hiruzen, Tsunade with Hashirama, A and Kakashi with Minato, and Sasuke's sidekicks with him and his other sidekick.



do you know how salty the Telegrams would be?


----------



## Kyu (Sep 15, 2013)

Expecting Sauce to pull out some impressive feats. PS with mountain cleaving Enton swords incoming.:33


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2013)

Kyu said:


> Expecting Sauce to pull out some impressive feats. PS with mountain cleaving Enton swords incoming.:33



I wonder if juugo factors into sasuke's powerup?


----------



## Addy (Sep 15, 2013)

the only reason the hokages are relavent is because of gaara who gas more popularity than the rest


----------



## eurytus (Sep 15, 2013)

if it's a cliffhanger, it should be Madara/Obito doing something to bring them closer to MT, or a tease of some huge revelation.  How is the gokages arriving a cliff hanger......


----------



## Sifus (Sep 15, 2013)

If Sasuke does nothing this chapter I'll become a Naruto fan. 


Can't believe I said that 

I predict Obito succeeding because why the hell not?


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 16, 2013)

sasuke will gain about 4 new high level power ups in order to become about 11% of naruto's strength...then we get a few panels of sasuke pouting and running off to "get more hatred"


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 16, 2013)

Why is anyone getting hyped for a cliffhanger? End-of-volume cliffhangers are no different than the kinds of cliffhangers we've been getting every single chapter lately.



Addy said:


> the only reason the hokages are relavent is because of gaara who gas more popularity than the rest



Yep. And there's that awkwardness about the absent Shukaku.


----------



## Njaa (Sep 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why is anyone getting hyped for a cliffhanger? End-of-volume cliffhangers are no different than the kinds of cliffhangers we've been getting every single chapter lately.




Well the last 3 volume enders had pretty good cliffhangers. 

617 ended with Sasuke arriving at the place where he would meet TOWKE.
627 ended with the Edokages about to join the war.
637 ended with Obito becoming Juubijin.

So it's not out of the question to expect a better than average cliffhanger.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm expecting more rs flashbacks, sauces power up and maybe madara's trump card maybe...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 16, 2013)

Sasuke does his thing. Maybe Kakashi comes back to see it? 



Njaa said:


> Well the last 3 volume enders had pretty good cliffhangers.
> 
> 617 ended with Sasuke arriving at the place where he would meet TOWKE.
> 627 ended with the Edokages about to join the war.
> ...



IMO last week's cliffhanger was worthy of being a volume-ender (much more so than 617). I'd be surprised if this week tops it.


----------



## JPongo (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe a more fleshing out of RS and his ties to the Uzumaki (wife maybe?).

The Uzumaki will be the balance between the Senju and Uchiha which was why Madara possibly tried to annihilate them but failed.

Or we'll get to see a pretty big garden of Juubabies.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 16, 2013)

RS vs Juubi flashback


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm willing to hold off on the great Flashback if Kishi is willing to turn this fight up a level or two. Yes Obito kicked ass last chapter, but he's completely sucked balls since his transformation.

I expected to see a lot more from him.


----------



## Trojan (Sep 16, 2013)

I want more feat from Minato & Hiruzen. ~_~ 

but, it will be O.K if kishi make kakashi, Gokage, and the take appear.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't want to say sasuke will get a power up or he will do something or gokages or orochimaru arrives. I think naruto will get a power up in cliffhanger.


----------



## Addy (Sep 16, 2013)

JPongo said:


> Maybe a more fleshing out of RS and his ties to the Uzumaki (wife maybe?).
> 
> The Uzumaki will be the balance between the Senju and Uchiha which was why Madara possibly tried to annihilate them but failed.
> 
> Or we'll get to see a pretty big garden of Juubabies.


madara killed uzuamki? 

and why kill the balance between uchiha and senju? 

especially that madara had zero problems from them.... well, as far as we know.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> madara killed uzuamki?
> 
> and why kill the balance between uchiha and senju?
> 
> especially that madara had zero problems from them.... well, as far as we know.



Mito stole his wood? I've heard his wife was a hyuuga, now they say she's a uzumaki >.>


----------



## Silent reaper (Sep 16, 2013)

Why are you guys up so early...? Anyway, I hope the gokage dont arrive, too many people as it is on the battlefield.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Mito stole his wood? I've heard his wife was a hyuuga, now they say she's a uzumaki >.>



Who are you talking about?  The RS's wife is unknown so anything you heard is wrong or a rumor.

Anyway it's highly possible Madara wiped the Uzumaki country out.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Who are you talking about?  The RS's wife is unknown so anything you heard is wrong or a rumor.
> 
> Anyway it's highly possible Madara wiped the Uzumaki country out.



why would Madara do that?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> why would Madara do that?



Because they were powerful and because having an entire country of people who are experts in sealing bijuu isn't very convenient for his plans.


----------



## Addy (Sep 16, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Mito stole his wood? I've heard his wife was a hyuuga, now they say she's a uzumaki >.>



people still want uzumaki to be the father clan of both senju and uchiha without explaining why uchiha and uzumaki have 0 history or abilities or anything related to eachother while they have a  lot in common with senju 

the problem with his wife being uzuamki is how come kushina  can use RS's chakra chains if it is a separate clan?


----------



## eurytus (Sep 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Because they were powerful and because having an entire country of people who are experts in sealing bijuu isn't very convenient for his plans.



maybe, the extraction feels like a mild inconvenience


----------



## Shattering (Sep 16, 2013)

Addy said:


> then why choose nagato, an uzumaki, to carry his rennigan?
> 
> and madara did shit for his plan until he found another uchiha when he was very old.
> 
> plus, sealing all biju in one place is convenient for his plan.



Because Itachi didn't exist at that time and other Uchihas like Failbito doesn't seem to control it properly.

Btw no spoilers today?


----------



## Addy (Sep 16, 2013)

he picked obito at a random coincidence. he jusy happened to fall into his lair.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 16, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> How does that make sense when Madara soloed Naruto with wood dragon, and hashirama needed wood buddha + wood golem + wood dragon



WTF ? i said rinnegan no wood release involved you know Madara didn't have wood release before he was a edo he even said i want to try something..... cuz kabuto gived him hashi boob

Sasuke gets the rinnegan without wood release....



BlinkST said:


> Brace yourselves





Kyu said:


> Expecting Sauce to pull out some impressive feats. PS with mountain cleaving Enton swords incoming.:33



Why so much hype for PS you already see it in Madara , and Sasuke will not have swords he has a bow and arrows 

No itachi sacred weapons for you guys soory.....


----------



## Faustus (Sep 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Sasuke will not have swords he has a bow and arrows



Kakashi became powerful
Doesn't look like arrow at all


----------



## vered (Sep 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> WTF ? i said rinnegan no wood release involved you know Madara didn't have wood release before he was a edo he even said i want to try something..... cuz kabuto gived him hashi boob
> 
> Sasuke gets the rinnegan without wood release....
> 
> ...



all Sasuke needs to awaken the Rinnegan is natural energy. Im almost certain of that.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> WTF ? i said rinnegan no wood release involved you know Madara didn't have wood release before he was a edo he even said i want to try something..... cuz kabuto gived him hashi boob
> 
> Sasuke gets the rinnegan without wood release....
> 
> ...


Madara's perfect susanoo has different weapons compared to his susanoo and there is a huge chance that perfect susanoo actually takes weapons of both MS susanoos, like...a combination.

If this is the case, we could for example, have Sasuke with a susanoo that can shoot sealing arrows, or with an amaterasu sword and the totsuka. Whatever it will be, im sure Kishi will make a great work.



vered said:


> all Sasuke needs to awaken the Rinnegan is natural energy. Im almost certain of that.


I really think that nature energy was the missing piece, and that Hashirama's cells might gather it naturally.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 16, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> I really think that nature energy was the missing piece, and that Hashirama's cells might gather it naturally.



This. I think the same way. If thats the case sasuke will awaken rinnegan since he has jugo's cells inside his body


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 16, 2013)

Faustus said:


> Kakashi became powerful
> Doesn't look like arrow at all



thats the bow.... 

he even has it in the EMS version


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> thats the bow....
> 
> he even has it in the EMS version


he actually has a sword and a bow...but it seems to depend on the level


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 16, 2013)

vered said:


> all Sasuke needs to awaken the Rinnegan is natural energy. Im almost certain of that.



Manga says senju dna not even hashirma dna , Madara used hashirama dna but he clearly says you need both powers of the senju and uchiha 



Jeαnne said:


> Madara's perfect susanoo has different weapons compared to his susanoo and there is a huge chance that perfect susanoo actually takes weapons of both MS susanoos, like...a combination.
> 
> If this is the case, we could for example, have Sasuke with a susanoo that can shoot sealing arrows, or with an amaterasu sword and the totsuka. Whatever it will be, im sure Kishi will make a great work.
> 
> ...



Nope.

Madara has swords in every susanoo form he has he used swords the PS makes his swords even bigger and stronger but they are still swords 

Sasuke can fire amaterasu arrows and amaterasu Yasaka Magatama , he does not have  totsuka or any sword in the susanoo 

You guys alreayd had a glimps of that with the EMS version....

Like i said the manga says senju dna , both powers... to get the rinnegan



Jeαnne said:


> he actually has a sword and a bow...but it seems to depend on the level



Its the bow that its not fully formed cuz it was incomplete susanoo mode


----------



## Faustus (Sep 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Its the bow that its not fully formed cuz it was incomplete susanoo mode



It's capable of cutting through the pillars. Didn't know bow is for cutting/destroying things 

Kakashi became powerful

That's how his "bow" looks like


----------



## Jesus (Sep 16, 2013)

Madara's time to intervene is now. I wonder how he expects to take back control of the Juubi.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 16, 2013)

Faustus said:


> It's capable of cutting through the pillars. Didn't know bow is for cutting/destroying things
> 
> Kakashi became powerful
> 
> That's how his "bow" looks like



You can clearly see its a bow and arrow  , sasuke even used that bow as shield , belive what you want i really don't care


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> You can clearly see its a bow and arrow  , sasuke even used that bow as shield , belive what you want i really don't care



Of course it is, but it also doubles as a sword. It clearly has that capability.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Of course it is, but it also doubles as a sword. It clearly has that capability.



thats another thing..... and i agree , sasuke used the bow as a "shield" so he could use the bow as a "sword" or even as a "hammer..."

its a strong ass bow and its big.....


----------



## Annabella (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe Kakashi will finally come out of Kamuiland in this chapter.





Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Manga says senju dna not even hashirma dna , Madara used hashirama dna but he clearly says you need both powers of the senju and uchiha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sasuke's susanoo is able to manifest a sword.
Cerberus
^you can see it in its left hand.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 16, 2013)

Annabella said:


> Maybe Kakashi will finally come out of Kamuiland in this chapter.
> Sasuke's susanoo is able to manifest a sword.
> Cerberus
> ^you can see it in its left hand.



its the bow but its incomplete cuz its the incomplete susanoo....

i think me and klue already solved this problem....


----------



## Sifus (Sep 16, 2013)

Annabella said:


> Maybe Kakashi will finally come out of Kamuiland in this chapter.
> Sasuke's susanoo is able to manifest a sword.
> Cerberus
> ^you can see it in its left hand.



He's gonna say the sword looks like a stick.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> its the bow but its incomplete cuz its the incomplete susanoo....
> 
> i think me and klue already solved this problem....



Lol, no you didn't.  It's a sword. Every Susano'o has one. The the hell does that look like a incomplete bow


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 16, 2013)

its clearly a fucking sword lol


----------



## Addy (Sep 16, 2013)

arguing over a  fucking bow or  a sword?  





looks like a  dildo tbh


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 16, 2013)

you can clearly see the hilt, there is no way its a bow.


----------



## Annabella (Sep 16, 2013)

exactly 



Ultimate Bijuu said:


> its the bow but its incomplete cuz its the incomplete susanoo....
> 
> i think me and klue already solved this problem....


Sasuke's susanoo is able to wield a sword. You said his susanoo doesn't have any sword and it clearly does  



Sifus said:


> He's gonna say the sword looks like a stick.


maybe he'll say the sword is just a printing error that they forgot to fix


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> Its the bow that its not fully formed cuz it was incomplete susanoo mode



the right reply is "my bad, i didnt notice that he also had a sword."



Just accept you are mistaken and move on. You have no obligation of knowing what weapons Sasuke's susanoo has imo.

Its used to cut, and has a hilt. Its a sword until proven otherwise.

Also, the posture of Sasuke's bow is clearly that of a shield. His susanoo doesnt even grab it, it stands at the back of its hand.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 16, 2013)

His susanoo has a orb which can be shaped into weapons, Kishi can even let him have missiles if he wants to


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 16, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Lol, no you didn't.  It's a sword. Every Susano'o has one. The the hell does that look like a incomplete bow



nope madara has swords , itachi has a sealing pot that has the form of a swrod 



Jeαnne said:


> its clearly a fucking sword lol



its not.....



Addy said:


> arguing over a  fucking bow or  a sword?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah addy im not arguing anymore this is the last reply for this guys



Jeαnne said:


> you can clearly see the hilt, there is no way its a bow.



no way.... yeah )) will see about that 



Annabella said:


> exactly
> 
> 
> Sasuke's susanoo is able to wield a sword. You said his susanoo doesn't have any sword and it clearly does
> ...



no i am not i just stateing the obivous but i guess will wait for sasuke PS then maybe you guys will undersatand its a bow and arrow 

or maybe you will wait for the sword or itachi weapons 



Jeαnne said:


> the right reply is "my bad, i didnt notice that he also had a sword."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yet you don see the end of that so called "sword" , its the bow in the incomplete susanoo mode

my reply is wait for sasuke PS then will see who is right.... the EMS version already shows a bow and arrow


----------



## Sifus (Sep 16, 2013)

Itachi's does have a sword.  He used it in the Kabuto fight to slice through the bones Kabuto summoned and again against the Oro's snake form that Kabuto also summoned.

Re-read the manga.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> we where talking about the susanoo
> 
> his susanoo has a sealing pot that looks like a sword it pierces a target then its seals the target in the pot....



I am talking about Susano'o. 

This right here is proof you don't read the manga.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> its not.....



geez, there're 3 different posters who posted panels showing it's a sword not a bow
you can't tell a sword from a bow


----------



## shadowmaria (Sep 16, 2013)

I just finished watching *Anohana*

I need a good chapter right about now


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 16, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> yet you don see the end of that so called "sword" , its the bow in the incomplete susanoo mode
> 
> my reply is wait for sasuke PS then will see who is right.... the EMS version already shows a bow and arrow




How is that a *bow*?


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 16, 2013)

What's with this pointless debate on Sasuke's Susanoo? Sasuke has shown his Susanoo armed with both sword and bow and arrow at different times, so obviously he can freely choose the weaponry depending on the situation. And why shouldn't he? Susanoo is something he creates with his chakra and he can shape it as he likes.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 16, 2013)

don't underestimate the melee bow.


----------



## shikamaru naraS (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think there should even be a debated. It's clear as day Sasuke has more than one weapon for his Susano'o. 
Whoever said this 
Kakashi became powerful

Is not a sword should wear glasses. It looks exactly like a sword and the next panel Sasuke uses it to cut the pillars too.

I won't even be surprised if Sasuke can shape whatever weapon he wants with his Susano'o since Sasuke is a master in shape manipulation and different characters through the manga stressed that.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 16, 2013)

Guys leave Ultimate Bijuu alone. I already solod with my post. 


Kishi better not waste a single panel on flashback.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 16, 2013)

it's more likely to not have a single panel of non flashback.


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2013)

Praying for Sasuke to unveil his Perfect Susanoo this week. Literally dying to see it. Madara's was so fucking awesome. Amaterasu sword/arrows, Yata's Mirror/Bow.


----------



## lathia (Sep 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Praying for Sasuke to unveil his Perfect Susanoo this week. Literally dying to see it. Madara's was so fucking awesome. Amaterasu sword/arrows, Yata's Mirror/Bow.



Madara's PS had Amaterasu swords? Did the volumes recolored his swords? At work and can't look online .

Oh wait... there is a period right there. You meant Sasuke's.


----------



## Nic (Sep 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Praying for Sasuke to unveil his Perfect Susanoo this week. Literally dying to see it. Madara's was so fucking awesome. Amaterasu sword/arrows, Yata's Mirror/Bow.



waiting to see another Susano'o?  that's like waiting to see a new version of the rasengan.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Praying for Sasuke to unveil his Perfect Susanoo this week. Literally dying to see it. Madara's was so fucking awesome. Amaterasu sword/arrows, Yata's Mirror/Bow.



What is perfect Susanoo supposed to do against the Shinju? The Shinju can just absorb Sasuke's chakra. Nah huge size definitely isn't the way to go to defeat Obito. All perfect Susanoo would do is give a huge target. What's necessary is a small target which gets close to Obito's real body and finishes him off and neither perfect Susanoo nor full bijuu mode can do that.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 16, 2013)

Y'know, I'd like to at least see Sasuke's cloaked Susanoo again before we start seeing signs of it's development going further.  I've noticed Kl—er... that *certain people* have been talking about Sasuke whipping it out every week, and I just don't think it's going to happen in a single chapter.

lol @ the Susanoo sword discussion. I think the point's been beaten into the ground now, but Sasuke's incomplete Susanoo can indeed wield a makeshift, scimitar-lookin' sword in either arm. When it's wielding it's orb of Enton, Sasuke can use Susanoo Kagutsuchi to freely create arrows *and* swords.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Sep 16, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> What is perfect Susanoo supposed to do against the Shinju? The Shinju can just absorb Sasuke's chakra. Nah huge size definitely isn't the way to go to defeat Obito. All perfect Susanoo would do is give a huge target. *What's necessary is a small target which gets close to Obito's real body and finishes him off and neither perfect Susanoo nor full bijuu mode can do that.*



Senpou: Biju Rasengan? 

We never did actually get to see him use that thing outside of training.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 16, 2013)

I can see that most people are looking forward to what Madara and Sasuke will do in the next chapters.

This pleases me.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 16, 2013)

Nic said:


> waiting to see another Susano'o?  that's like waiting to see a new version of the rasengan.



It's not the same, bro. Normal Susano is mostly stationary while PS can move freely.


----------



## auem (Sep 16, 2013)

i think Totsuka and Yata Mirror will help to cancel Shinju's charge but not overcome it...because most likely Rikodu created those from Shinju.....


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 16, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Senpou: Biju Rasengan?
> 
> We never did actually get to see him use that thing outside of training.



If you mean the mini bijuudama we saw him use it twice. Once against Obito and once against Madara. Both time they failed to do anything, because Naruto failed to combine them with the almighty bunshin feint.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 16, 2013)

Sifus said:


> Guys leave Ultimate Bijuu alone. I already solod with my post.
> 
> 
> Kishi better not waste a single panel on flashback.



It's gonna be four flashback pages, leaving the chapter with the usual 17.


----------



## Abz (Sep 16, 2013)

I can actually see the chapter full of the sauce having a flashback....and not actually doing anything of worth until the last page....  

You better not Kishi..... 

Continueing hope circle that kakashi appears...if not then I'm banking on 650 to be his time of returning.....


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Sep 16, 2013)

I realy don't see how Juubito can be defeated at this point. Chakra attacks are meaningless and there isn't a higher senjutsu power then that of the Shinju.
Realy all I can think off is some lame plot device that kills Juubito.
Like Oro coming out of nowhere with an anti Juubi trump card
Madara takes over the Shinju and it kills Juubito
Naruto usess Shiki Fuujin without dying since he is an Uzumaki.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 16, 2013)

Luiz said:


> It's gonna be four flashback pages, leaving the chapter with the usual 17.


I predict Kishi will symbolize Obito's nihilistic mindset by putting four blank pages into the chapter.



†_Camorra_† said:


> I realy don't see how Juubito can be defeated at this point. Chakra attacks are meaningless and there isn't a higher senjutsu power then that of the Shinju.
> Realy all I can think off is some lame plot device that kills Juubito.
> Like Oro coming out of nowhere with an anti Juubi trump card
> Madara takes over the Shinju and it kills Juubito
> Naruto usess Shiki Fuujin without dying since he is an Uzumaki.



Defeating Juubito does not mean defeating the Shinju. Since Obito can't use Kamui. Naruto has to drag him into CQC and land a solid attack to buy him the time necessary for him to enter Juubito's psyche. There he can kick Juubito's mind's ass properly and split the Juubi again and free the bijuu.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 16, 2013)

I would like to know more of RS so I would not mind a flashback of him. Maybe the bijuu will be the ones to talk about him.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Sep 16, 2013)

now naruto needs to made friends with the tree... just like he did with the bijus... and its all over


----------



## SLB (Sep 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> I would like to know more of RS so I would not mind a flashback of him. Maybe the bijuu will be the ones to talk about him.



After chapter 629 (the juubi seeing RS inside Naruto) I think he'll just materialize inside Naruto's head. Tell the story himself.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't care about an RS flashback. I liked the mythical retelling last week. He doesn't need to be made more "alive" than that. It's just going to ruin what we got.

But I can see Kishi doing it soon.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 16, 2013)

What if Rikudou looked like the child that would be born if Madara and Hashirama made babies?

What influence would that have upon the pairing world?


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't care about an RS flashback. I liked the mythical retelling last week. He doesn't need to be made more "alive" than that. It's just going to ruin what we got.
> 
> But I can see Kishi doing it soon.



Rikudou is too important for him not to.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 16, 2013)

*Prediction*: Rikudou sennin will look like a dragonball Z, ''fusion-ha'' of Madara and Hashirama.

--Calling it.


----------



## PopoTime (Sep 16, 2013)

RS will have blue hair, with two yellow spikes for his "horns".

I shall brace for the pairing shitstorm that is to follow


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2013)

PopoTime said:


> RS will have blue hair, with two yellow spikes for his "horns".
> 
> I shall brace for the pairing shitstorm that is to follow



That's his hair, not horns. Manga fact.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 16, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I predict Kishi will symbolize Obito's nihilistic mindset by putting four blank pages into the chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> Defeating Juubito does not mean defeating the Shinju. Since Obito can't use Kamui. Naruto has to drag him into CQC and land a solid attack to buy him the time necessary for him to enter Juubito's psyche. There he can kick Juubito's mind's ass properly and split the Juubi again and free the bijuu.



Juubito is no pushover when it comes to CQC though. With his multi-element manipulation he is extremely deadly which is further strengthened by his incredible speed and sensing abilities. If Naruto tries to engage him in base he won't be able to even scratch him and a Senjutsu powered rasengan hardly damaged Juubito all that much either.

And Juubito's willpower feats are just as great if not greater than Naruto's. This guy is just as confident in his beliefs as Naruto is. Besides how would Naruto enter Obito's psyche without sharingan?

Right now only Madara's trump card, Shinju somehow overpowering his mind due to his power boost, or Oro having prepared something beforehand years ago to deal with such menace are the only guys who can succeed against Juubito.

Or RS appearing and lending Naruto his power.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> That's his hair, not horns. Manga fact.



It's because people think Kaguya had horns when in all likelihood she just wore a special head-dress or crown.


----------



## PopoTime (Sep 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> That's his hair, not horns. Manga fact.



i know, hence the " " around the word horns


----------



## Max Thunder (Sep 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> That's his hair, not horns. Manga fact.



Actually


----------



## Mateush (Sep 16, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> It's because people think Kaguya had horns when in all likelihood she just wore a special head-dress or crown.



Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 16, 2013)

Max Thunder said:


> Actually




No


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2013)

lathia said:


> Madara's PS had Amaterasu swords? Did the volumes recolored his swords? At work and can't look online .
> 
> Oh wait... there is a period right there. You meant Sasuke's.



Yeah, I wasn't clear. My bad. 



Nic said:


> waiting to see another Susano'o?  that's like waiting to see a new version of the rasengan.



Sasuke's Susanoo will send the form into a frenzy: "My char's dick is bigger than your char's dick."

You know, the usual.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 16, 2013)

ZiBi21 said:


> now naruto needs to made friends with the tree... just like he did with the bijus... and its all over


Naruto's hobby is watering plants


----------



## Revolution (Sep 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> That's his hair, not horns. Manga fact.



You are trolling, or . . .


----------



## Revolution (Sep 16, 2013)

Majin Lu said:


> Naruto's hobby is watering plants



And Sasuke's hobby is snatching the tomatoes off those plants


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 16, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> You are trolling, or . . .


Or he's right. Rikudo's hair was not drawn separately from his "horn" like Obito's was. Because it's not an actual horn. He sure didn't have horns as a child.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't get over the fact that Naruto's hobby is gardening. He doesn't seem like that kind of person at all


----------



## Garcher (Sep 16, 2013)

Itachi comes back from the dead and says :"Sorry, my timing is bad. countless people died. now i will 1 panel this friend to end the manga" Hiruzen style


----------



## Gabe (Sep 16, 2013)

Arles Celes said:


> Juubito is no pushover when it comes to CQC though. With his multi-element manipulation he is extremely deadly which is further strengthened by his incredible speed and sensing abilities. If Naruto tries to engage him in base he won't be able to even scratch him and a Senjutsu powered rasengan hardly damaged Juubito all that much either.
> 
> And Juubito's willpower feats are just as great if not greater than Naruto's. This guy is just as confident in his beliefs as Naruto is. Besides how would Naruto enter Obito's psyche without sharingan?
> 
> ...


As a jin you can enter other jins minds like bee did with naruto when he tried to help him vs kurma and naruto did with the other bijuu so he does not need a sjaringan


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Rikudou is too important for him not to.


I made a thread that Rikudou will reappear to expand more on his story and plug in some holes


bearzerger said:


> What is perfect Susanoo supposed to do against the Shinju? The Shinju can just absorb Sasuke's chakra. Nah huge size definitely isn't the way to go to defeat Obito. All perfect Susanoo would do is give a huge target. What's necessary is a small target which gets close to Obito's real body and finishes him off and neither perfect Susanoo nor full bijuu mode can do that.


THIS


Klue said:


> Yeah, I wasn't clear. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL


----------



## CuteJuubi (Sep 16, 2013)

Don't be surprise if Kaguya, Hagoromo and his tribe all have red hair


----------



## BisonLlama (Sep 16, 2013)

CuteJuubi said:


> Don't be surprise if Kaguya, Hagoromo and his tribe all have red hair



I'm gonna go with orange hair.


----------



## eyeknockout (Sep 16, 2013)

Itachi the Best said:


> Itachi comes back from the dead and says :"Sorry, my timing is bad. countless people died. now i will 1 panel this friend to end the manga" Hiruzen style



itachi can't come back to life, the manga is supposed to go for another year, not just another few panels


----------



## Okodi (Sep 16, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Or he's right. Rikudo's hair was not drawn separately from his "horn" like Obito's was. Because it's not an actual horn. He sure didn't have horns as a child.


It would have been a veeeery painful delivery for Kaguya if her son was born with horns! 




CuteJuubi said:


> Don't be surprise if Kaguya, Hagoromo and his tribe all have red hair


I hope Kishi doens't pull too much of this "" bullshit on us again!?!?


----------



## RockSauron (Sep 16, 2013)

Okodi said:


> It would have been a veeeery painful delivery for Kaguya if her son was born with horns!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Kishi doens't pull too much of this "" bullshit on us again!?!?



So THAT'S why everyone used to call him Arashi and why I see all that fanfiction with that name. THE MORE I KNOW.

Anyway, can't wait to wake up tomorrow morning to new chapter. Hopefully it was worth the week long wait.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Sep 16, 2013)

Orochimaru, Karin, and Suigetsu arrive and the latter two somehow are grabbed by the Tree of Life !!!!



Rainbow Cake said:


> I can't get over the fact that Naruto's hobby is gardening. He doesn't seem like that kind of person at all



I could imagine that since he was alone, he wanted in turn to feel like he helps something keep living and taken care for with his free time.

Thus, gardening.....




That could explain why he may have liked Sakura in the first place (her name means "cherry blossom").


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Sep 16, 2013)

I predict a status update on who survived on the tree's rampage. ino survived.


----------



## O-ushi (Sep 16, 2013)

I predict that the survivors and maybe the Hokage's will make one more hopeless stand only to fail and Obito suceeds with his moon eye plan, but somehow Kakashi being trapped in the alternate dimention isnt hit by the jutsu and he manages to materialise back out using Kamui while everyone is under the genjutsu.


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> You are trolling, or . . .



Not sure if serious. It's clearly his hair. 


Whether or not he grows "horns" in Jinchuuriki mode is not my concern; he clearly does not possess horns normally.


----------



## Virgofenix (Sep 16, 2013)

I predict Yamato.


----------



## Obitomo (Sep 16, 2013)

I just hope for some solid volume ending material, I hope for the arc to end so Naruto ups the ante.
It has been slow until last weeks surprising chapter, with all the cliffhanging and information fed to the readers in a 16 page chapter.
I want to know how Sarutobi got Enma, if Kakashi will come back, More about the Sage, What Madara will do, What Sasuke will do and basically what Obito will do.
Will Mugen happen?
WIll Naruto be defeated?

This 21 page chapter isn't just for trivia, it's to end this volume and probably the arc with some cutting edge Kishi story, I'm excited so I hope I'm not disappointed.
Madara's trump card better be used.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Sep 16, 2013)

I predict. Sausage


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 16, 2013)

Nagato returns.

*Plays DAT Pain music*


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> I can't get over the fact that Naruto's hobby is gardening. He doesn't seem like that kind of person at all



Wasn't that Hinata's hobby?


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 16, 2013)

It's probably just gonna be a pep talk chapter unfortunately.


----------



## Sifus (Sep 16, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> It's probably just gonna be a pep talk chapter unfortunately.



Oh God Tree, No


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 16, 2013)

@kek

nope. It's Naruto's


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2013)

Not sure what to expect, but I hope the battle intensifies. Seems like one major event happens per chapter. Honestly, the battle with the Juubi Jinchuuriki is proving to be one of the lamest battles I've seen.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Not sure what to expect, but I hope the battle intensifies. Seems like one major event happens per chapter. Honestly, the battle with the Juubi Jinchuuriki is proving to be one of the lamest battles I've seen.



I'm honestly seeing this as a set-up chapter...

I keep saying "Sasuke does his thing" but I don't really believe it. I just want to. I have a bad feeling this is going to be about the kages arriving and everyone converging to fight Obito once and for all. It will end with a big spread of everyone standing together.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm honestly seeing this as a set-up chapter...
> 
> I keep saying "Sasuke does his thing" but I don't really believe it. I just want to. I have a bad feeling this is going to be about the kages arriving and everyone converging to fight Obito once and for all. It will end with a big spread of everyone standing together.



The extra 4 pages will end up being for two 2 page spreads of the alliance or Naruto/friends 

Speaking of 21 page chapters, anyone know specifically the most recent chapter of Naruto that was 21 pages? I think it was years ago.


----------



## Mofo (Sep 16, 2013)

Funny thing, Naruto knows how to perform Rinne tensei, he can manage that sort of chakra has seen the seals and has  gone through a resurrection with Chiyo hence he should be able to do the same.
I expect any dead guy since Hashirama's age is going to have an happy ending  in the brave new and peaceful world  Jeruto  is going to craft.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 16, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> I'm honestly seeing this as a set-up chapter...
> 
> I keep saying "Sasuke does his thing" but I don't really believe it. I just want to. I have a bad feeling this is going to be about the kages arriving and everyone converging to fight Obito once and for all. It will end with a big spread of everyone standing together.



I'm sick of 12 people ganging up on 1 villains and act like standing together looks cool


----------



## Sifus (Sep 16, 2013)

Klue said:


> Not sure what to expect, but I hope the battle intensifies. Seems like one major event happens per chapter. Honestly, the battle with the Juubi Jinchuuriki is proving to be one of the lamest battles I've seen.



What did people expect? Both Obito and Juubi sucked seperately, and now that their together they fail even more.  Lol Failbito.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 16, 2013)

Mofo said:


> Funny thing, Naruto knows how to perform Rinne tensei, he can manage that sort of chakra has seen the seals and has  gone through a resurrection with Chiyo hence he should be able to do the same.
> I expect any dead guy since Hashirama's age is going to end have an happy ending  in the brave new and peaceful world  Jeruto  is going to craft.



Wait you expect Naruto to use Rinne Tensei and die in the process?

Pretty sure Rinne Tensei costs the soul not just the body. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Klue (Sep 16, 2013)

Sifus said:


> What did people expect? Both Obito and Juubi sucked seperately, and now that their together they fail even more.  Lol Failbito.



True.

*Sigh* 



As the Jin, he failed to meet my expectations on so many levels. He was so untouchable that he didn't even bother to attack seriously. And the Hirashin spam.


----------



## Near67 (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol, so I really do wonder when the real final battle, like the FINAL  battle will start. 

On a side note, I expect Kakashi to die soon. He has no relevance to the story, and he is useless now against Jubito. Compared to him, he is trash now.

Kakashi needs to die!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 16, 2013)

@kevkev

Hey it might happen 

@near

kakashi is such a pimp. He's not trash.

Though his relevance will be gone once the war ends so I could easily see him dying.


----------



## Xeros (Sep 16, 2013)

Near67 said:


> Lol, so I really do wonder when the real final battle, like the FINAL  battle will start.
> 
> On a side note, I expect Kakashi to die soon. He has no relevance to the story, and he is useless now against Jubito. Compared to him, he is trash now.
> 
> Kakashi needs to die!



How dare you, repent now if you want to be forgiven!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 16, 2013)

I would be okay with people getting rinne tensei'd if Kakashi somehow died and stayed dead.


Kakashi's death = more impacting than the death of 100,000 fodders

@sifus

join the club


----------



## Mofo (Sep 16, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Wait you expect Naruto to use Rinne Tensei and die in the process?
> 
> Pretty sure Rinne Tensei costs the soul not just the body. But I could be wrong.



It's more like, hey bitches I'm the juubi jinchuriki, I can absorb nature's chackra, I got the rinnegan,  you see this tree? We're the same, I'm gonna  resurrect ya all, even better, remake the world.
We'll have some lame ending, like Sasuke becomes the leader of the hidden village  in the tree,  where  anybody in the world can live with Naruto and his buddies sharing the divinity of the tree and its fruit in armony.


Either that, or Naruto  becomes the tree as if he never existed, shares the power with the world by correcting the past mistakes (undoing the chain of hatred  and correcting past events) and saves the bijuus (peraphs by turning them into human and sharing the shinju with the world), something romantic akin to dragonball GT, where Goku simply disappeared.
Well, too bad for Naruhina fans  I guess.


----------



## Peo (Sep 16, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> Didn't Madara have a near-death experience before awakening the Rinnegan?



Yup I thought the exact same thing.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 16, 2013)

Mofo said:


> It's more like, hey bitches I'm the juubi jinchuriki, I can absorb nature's chackra, I got the rinnegan,  you see this tree? We're the same, I'm gonna  resurrect ya all, even better, remake the world.
> We'll have some lame ending, like Sasuke becomes the leader of the hidden village  in the tree,  where  anybody in the world can live with Naruto and his buddies sharing the divinity of the tree and its fruit in armony.
> 
> 
> ...




.................whut. 

No. Ending won't be like that at all  



I know this because I'm secretly Kishi all along


----------



## Xeros (Sep 16, 2013)

Things to expect:

-Gai will use 8 gates on the tree
-Kakashi will come out sooner or later
-Kages arrive / Orochimaru
-More fodders dying
-Yamato arrives and the chapter ends there
-Kabuto arrives and is on the SA side (because of Orochimaru only)
-Hashirama / Madara fight scenes / talking
-Hiruzen showing epic moves
-Tobirama coming up with a stragey
-Madara trump card
-Kakashi Kamui GG Juubi
-Obito TNJ'd GG

Anyone got anymore?


----------



## Mofo (Sep 16, 2013)

Alas Kakashi has been cut out of the picture.  Although disappointed I understand the reason, if he were here the fight would have been over already,  a 20x Naruto  boosted Kakashi  would trap  Obito into Kamui land, unable to return forever. 
I assume Kakashi's and Obito's MS are linked, hence the former is unable to teleport himself back as long as the latter stays  a jinchuriki, basically we will see Kakashi once Obito regains his MS and loses Jubi. 
It's just a guess though, personally I  would hope  for Kakashi's MS to be there  still so he can  join the fray sooner or later and save the day fighting alongside the other Hokages. Think some epic climatic dynamic entry where he saves the good guys the last second (maybe he will the one to help naruto destroy the flower while the other guys are trapped within mugen tsukyomi? After all Kakashi has an MS and he is good with genjutsu and who better  than him to  mess up  Obito's childish  happy go lucky team 7 illusion)


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Gai going 8 gates wouldn't be meaningful at all at this point.

If he goes all 9 tho, dat be coorazee.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 16, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> It's probably just gonna be a pep talk chapter unfortunately.



21 pages of dialogue? It couldn't be done even if Kishimoto wanted to.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 16, 2013)

Sauce ready for dat powerup.


----------



## navy (Sep 16, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Sauce ready for dat powerup.



Sasuke's useless. Rock Lee is more relevant than he is.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 16, 2013)

Sasuke will make people remember why they were so enraged by the special treatment he used to get from the author.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 17, 2013)

navy said:


> Sasuke's useless. Rock Lee is more relevant than he is.



Just wait young padawan.


----------



## Jikayaki (Sep 17, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Just wait young padawan.



Sasuke has two things in common with Rock Lee right now. Completely useless and lucky to be alive.

On topic: Even with 21 pages I suspect little will honestly happen and regardless there will be at least a few complaint threads.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 17, 2013)

Jikayaki said:


> Sasuke has two things in common with Rock Lee right now. Completely useless and lucky to be alive.
> 
> On topic: Even with 21 pages I suspect little will honestly happen and regardless there will be at least a few complaint threads.



Okay better hope that the sauce gets ps.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 17, 2013)

On-topic non-spam/repetitive prediction post: 

Looking back at it, I do think it's time Kakashi comes back. I think he'll show up this chapter. Maybe.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2013)

Kakashi will make a random return in a Hiruzen fashion.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 17, 2013)

On-topic non-spam/repetitive prediction discussion reply: 

@luiz

The problem is I don't know how he'd get out. Can he really get out of kamui land with the kamui he has? Wouldn't he risk crushing himself? 

I still think he'll possibly return _this chapter._ I just don't know _how_.


**


----------



## Jikayaki (Sep 17, 2013)

On a serious note this is going to likely be a set up chapter and little else. In what ever way the shinobi alliance will fight back will be put into motion only to come into effect next chapter. I wouldn't even be surprised if half the chapter ends up being a flashback.

Even Perfect Susanoo wouldn't change just how useless Sasuke is in regards to the current fight.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> O
> @luiz
> 
> The problem is I don't know how he'd get out. Can he really get out of kamui land with the kamui he has? Wouldn't he risk crushing himself?
> ...



Obito can enter and leave that place whenever he wants.

It's the same eyes, so why not.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 17, 2013)

Naruto goes right back into BSM and Frog Katas the tree in half.

CUZ THATS WHAT THE MOTHERFUCK HE DOES.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 17, 2013)

Naruto's back in base, Minato's out of chakra, they're facing a collossal tree, looks like it's Sasuke's time to light things up.


----------



## Klue (Sep 17, 2013)

If Naruto was a real mother fucking gee, he would retrieve all of his partitioned Kurama chakra.


----------



## BroKage (Sep 17, 2013)

Sifus said:


> What did people expect? Both Obito and Juubi sucked seperately, and now that their together they fail even more.  Lol Failbito.


They were still a bit entertaining before. Obito had Kamui and the cool spiral fire jutsu, and Juubi had all those weird forms and gave the alliance something to do other than sit and watch like weaklings.

Now it's just one dude using Bijuu Dama variants and growing trees. Obito's pessimistic despair speeches aren't even as deep as they used to be.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> Naruto's back in base, Minato's out of chakra, they're facing a collossal tree, looks like it's Sasuke's time to light things up.



Sasuke kirins the tree because it's the tallest thing around?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2013)

Jikayaki said:


> Even Perfect Susanoo wouldn't change just how useless Sasuke is in regards to the current fight.



I hardly think this can be held against Sasuke.

Kishimoto kicked everyone out of this fight the moment he made Senjutsu the only thing that can damage Obito.

From that point forward, the only role anyone can play is to help Naruto hit the target.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 17, 2013)

Non-spam relevant on-topic prediction reply:

@luiz

Obito's Kamui can warp himself close range while Kakashi rips apart long range. I don't know if he can easily warp like Obito does.


----------



## Klue (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke kirins the tree because it's the tallest thing around?



Would be pretty funny if Sasuke solved the Juubi problem with Kirin.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2013)

What are the odds we hear more about the tree Mads was apparently attached to for years?  All we know is it's the same tree.


----------



## Jikayaki (Sep 17, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I hardly think this can be held against Sasuke.
> 
> Kishimoto kicked everyone out of this fight the moment he made Senjutsu the only thing that can damage Obito.
> 
> From that point forward, the only role anyone can play is to help Naruto hit the target.



Certainly not something that be held against Sasuke. Like 99.99 percent of everyone else on the battlefield he's completely incapable of doing anything against Obito or the Juubi directly.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 17, 2013)

I still think they should try to attack it with weapons. The Shinju's wood looked like it took some good kind of damage when Hiruzen broke some of them in the previous chapter with his Enma-transformed staff while saving Naruto.

Sasuke could come handy here given his Kusanagi katana.



Kek said:


> Wasn't that Hinata's hobby?



I believe it's flower pressing. Naruto's the one with the gardening hobby.


----------



## Klue (Sep 17, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> What are the odds we hear more about the tree Mads was apparently attached to for years?  All we know is it's the same tree.



That tree was created from the clone of Hashirama. Not sure what you're trying to say.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 17, 2013)

Obitomo said:


> I just hope for some solid volume ending material, I hope for the arc to end so Naruto ups the ante.
> It has been slow until last weeks surprising chapter, with all the cliffhanging and information fed to the readers in a 16 page chapter.
> I want to know how Sarutobi got Enma, if Kakashi will come back, More about the Sage, What Madara will do, What Sasuke will do and basically what Obito will do.
> Will Mugen happen?
> ...


 I am hoping for that, but then again, I didn't expect the BSM to sputter the way it did in the previous chapter



Near67 said:


> Lol, so I really do wonder when the real final battle, like the FINAL  battle will start.
> 
> On a side note, I expect Kakashi to die soon. He has no relevance to the story, and he is useless now against Jubito. Compared to him, he is trash now.
> 
> Kakashi needs to die!


Konan shush


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 17, 2013)

Technically it's his own divine tree.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Real talk though. Naruto is not in 'base.' Naruto is never out of chakra. And I mean NEVER.



Yeah, that zombie expression on his face just shows he's still good to go. 

He will recover, obviously. Kishimoto wouldn't have made everyone irrelevant otherwise. 

But it won't be that fast.


----------



## Klue (Sep 17, 2013)

Inb4:



			
				Uchiha Sasuke said:
			
		

> My Susano'o is hell fire incarnate. A single shot of an arrow contains enough heat to incinerate all things in this universe... It rivals even the Juubi.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Sep 17, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> Obito's Kamui can warp himself close range while Kakashi rips apart long range. I don't know if he can easily warp like Obito does.


Kakashi's done it before.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 17, 2013)

i keep wondering if Madara could slay that tree with his PS if he wanted to


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 17, 2013)

Man, what if Yamato absorbs the tree that is in the hide out


----------



## Klue (Sep 17, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Man, what if Yamato absorbs the tree that is in the hide out



Then Madara's rods shall flow through him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2013)

I hadn't noticed before... Mokuton has the same ability as the Godtree.

before


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 17, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I hadn't noticed before... Mokuton has the same ability as the Godtree.
> 
> before


Mokuton is a poor man's version of what the Shinju could do.


----------



## Klue (Sep 17, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I hadn't noticed before... Mokuton has the same ability as the Godtree.
> 
> before



Zetsu absorbs chakra.



Zetsu is made from Hashirama.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Kakashi's done it before.



And this. before


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:
			
		

> I believe it's flower pressing. Naruto's the one with the gardening hobby.



Yes! 

Those go together perfectly


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 17, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i keep wondering if Madara could slay that tree with his PS if he wanted to


It would just repair itself, unless he can stop it from healing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2013)

Could Totsuka seal the tree away?


----------



## rac585 (Sep 17, 2013)

i predict rain set the mood for obito's fall.

aaaand back to sleep.


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 17, 2013)

Sasuke should just make some clouds to block the moon away


----------



## Sango-chan (Sep 17, 2013)

Rac said:


> i predict rain set the mood for obito's fall.
> 
> aaaand back to sleep.



No, Predict that it will snow instead, since he's so pure!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Sep 17, 2013)

Lord Kurama does his own version of Heaven & Earth Calamity now that Naruto has given him Senjutsu to play around with.


----------



## RasenganSake (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope the chapter has something to do with the trump card, because it seemed to be a big deal.

.. And crossing my fingers for the kages to not appear, because that would make the chapter boring. In my opinion. I just don't think it's the right time for them to come.. Especially not when it's a chapter with 21 pages


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke should just make some clouds to block the moon away



Authors never do those little but very logical things.

Then again, the sky wouldn't become permanently cloudly.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 17, 2013)

we getting early chapter?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2013)

We're not getting an early chapter.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 17, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> Sasuke should just make some clouds to block the moon away



Oh my, he could actually do this. And imagine if Naruto or the Fourth gave him a massive chakra boost? He could create something significantly larger than what he may otherwise be capable of.


----------



## T-Bag (Sep 17, 2013)

Luiz said:


> We're not getting an early chapter.



if i find out chapter came out after i went to bed in  1-2 hr.. ima beat u like my ^ (use bro)


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> if i find out chapter came out after i went to bed in  1-2 hr.. ima beat u like my ^ (use bro)


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 17, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> if i find out chapter came out after i went to bed in  1-2 hr.. ima beat u like my ^ (use bro)



Okay.... Really?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 17, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> if i find out chapter came out after i went to bed in  1-2 hr.. ima beat u like my ^ (use bro)


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 17, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Oh my, he could actually do this. And imagine if Naruto or the Fourth gave him a massive chakra boost? He could create something significantly larger than what he may otherwise be capable of.


yeah

he could make clouds until the sun rises


----------



## RasenganSake (Sep 17, 2013)

pffchtt.. Are people saying the n-word?  

but if the chapter doesn't come out soon..


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Sep 17, 2013)

*My (pessimistic) prediction:*

The Gokage arrive miles above the ground, on Gaara's floating sand. The first fifteen pages show fodders wow-ing and whoa-ing at the Gokage, saying things like "Look! Are those flies? Are those birds? No. It's the Gokage! I can't believe they're alive! There is hope after all!".

Gaara drops an entire desert on the eye.

Problem solved.

...

*An example of what I'd like to see:*

Orochimaru arrives at Yamato's location. Thanks to Hashirama's cells in his current body, he is able to use Fushi Tensei on the Hashirama clone situated before Yamato. After gaining a perfect Hashirama body, he releases 6 snakes from his back that bite his neck simultaneously, marking himself with all of his cursed seals. The combined power of the seals, his new body, and his mastery of senjutsu now allow him to use a virtually infinite amount of natural chakra.

Entering Dragon Sage Mode, he summons a scroll and performs a technique which reconnects him to his Edo summons (except Hashirama) and restores Minato's arm and Hiruzen's youth. After instructing Suigetsu and Karin to rescue and heal Yamato, he takes over Tobirama and speaks to Sasuke. 

As the conversation ends, Sasuke begins to move according to Orochimaru's advice, swearing that it is he who will create the new age. Obito attacks him with his black orbs, but the fully reinvigorated Hiruzen blocks it easily.

A soft but unsettling tremor, with the God Tree as the epicenter, suddenly occurs and is shown to be felt across the world, signaling the start of the Infinite Tsukiyomi. The chapter ends with Madara quickly weaving several hand seals and bidding Hashirama adieu, claiming that the time has come.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

My prediction is Naruto will be playing GTA5 on his PS3 exactly like I will within the next few minutes. 

Honestly though, I think this will happen: 

- Set-up chapter
- Kages arrive with Team Oro (you know we keep saying it but still) 
- We hear something about the fruit possibly 
- Sasuke starts plotting
- Alliance begins to think of a counterattack
- Ends with Madara activating his trump card


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

I predict this:













and this:
​


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

TH4N4T0S said:


> *My (pessimistic) prediction:*
> 
> The Gokage arrive miles above the ground, on Gaara's floating sand. The first fifteen pages show fodders wow-ing and whoa-ing at the Gokage, saying things like "Look!* Are those flies? *Are those birds? No. It's the Gokage! I can't believe they're alive! There is hope after all!".
> 
> ...



They might as well be. 

I want Madara and Hashirama to team up first. Then when they come Tsunade can cause some drama.


----------



## handsock (Sep 17, 2013)

I predict more Madara x Hashirama tbh. The spotlight is on Madara now. If he doesn't do anything then all is lost to Tobjuubito.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 17, 2013)

Jad said:


> I predict this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How dare Gai kick King Itachi !? 

I predict more Sasuke panels, time to teach fanboys the power of Uchiha.


----------



## NW (Sep 17, 2013)

CHAPTER

I SUMMON YOU 

COME FORTH AND BE READ

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm actually interested in Orochimaru here. He hasn't been able to use his arms since Part 1,  and he might as well get Part 2 scale feats.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

handsock said:


> I predict more Madara x Hashirama tbh. The spotlight is on Madara now. If he doesn't do anything then all is lost to Tobjuubito.



He had too much focus last week. 

I'm not expecting any villain to do anything this time. Obito and Madara will just chill out while the good guys convalesce and chat and make dramatic poses.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He had too much focus last week.
> 
> I'm not expecting any villain to do anything this time. Obito and Madara will just chill out while the good guys convalesce and chat and make dramatic poses.



sounds like Kishi, kill any tension build up last chapter with random reunion moments....>.>


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> He had too much focus last week.
> 
> I'm not expecting any villain to do anything this time. Obito and Madara will just chill out while the good guys convalesce and chat and make dramatic poses.



..You're right.. A lot of punctuation and wide eyed looks.. I think you won the internet with that prediction tho.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 17, 2013)

Jad said:


> I predict this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I predict 8 gate  

Where going to the funeral  

Youth style !


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 17, 2013)

Okay,which one of you is trolling the Konoha Library?


----------



## Harbour (Sep 17, 2013)

Predict overall insignificant plot progression.
In details:
Orochimaru appearance.
Orochimaru jokes about Minato's armless.
Tsunade is Naruto's granny.
Tobirama commented about how new generation is useless.
Hashirama commented how Oonoki killed him.
In the end of the chapter Obito crying about no one noticed him.
Nothing significant.


----------



## I Blue I (Sep 17, 2013)

So, it looks like Sasuke got Perfect Susano'o. He is floating in its head just like Madara does.


----------



## Rose (Sep 17, 2013)

Spoiler pic.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 17, 2013)

Mmm...Naruto in the end is in his BSM again...with Sasuke in his (perfect?)Susanoo.
So Naruto and Sasuke will keep on sharing the spotlight then.Good.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 17, 2013)

I Blue I said:


> So, it looks like Sasuke got Perfect Susano'o. He is floating in its head just like Madara does.



Retarded comment


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

FUCK IT!!!!!!! ADDY'S MEGA ULTRA SUPER SEXY CHOCOLATE CODED PREDICTION 

OROCHIMARU FINDS YAMATO AND FIGURES OUT A WAY TO CONTROL THE GOD TREE BECAUSE YAMATO IS CONNECTED TO IT'S "ROOT". HE ALSO FINDS THE SHARINGANS BECAUSE HE IS NOW CONNECTED TO ALL THE ZETSU AND KNOWS WHAT THEY KNOW AS HE DID WITH KABUTO AND OCCUPIES THE SAME BODY AS A ZETSU. THE FLOWER BLOOMS AT THE END OF THE CHAPTER AS MADARA TRIES HIS TRUMP CARD AND IT WORKS ON OBTIO BUT INSTEAD OF SEEING A SHARINNIGAN, WE SEE THROUGH THE PETALS OF THE GOD TREE......... THIS :ignoramus



WHY? BECAUSE FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

Hinata : naruto kun ...>.>


----------



## Harbour (Sep 17, 2013)

Am i the only one who tired to see Minato looking pissed off with "..." emotions and tonns of MinatoKushina flashbacks? Kishimoto staaahp!


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea it definitely looks like Sasuke has PS. He's floating in its head and it's as big as the Kurama cloak from the look of it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Meh spoiler.

Sasuke doesn't even have PS.


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 17, 2013)

Sasuke's Susanoo does seem a bit bigger, but it certainly isn't as big as Madara's Perfect Susano. At least not yet.

And dear fucking retard Minato, please give the goddamn Yin Kurama to Naruto so you can be of some use. Then go fuck yourself. Noone likes your constant Kushina flashbacks.


----------



## Abz (Sep 17, 2013)

Sauce fans rejoice  

That preview from a few weeks ago is true.....


.......

Ye...kakashi won't be back anytime soon...


----------



## Shattering (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like a terrible chapter if Naruto has managed to enter BSM again, whaat was the point of last chapter? half of it was about Naruto getting out of chakra and needing help to survive, now he is back in his prime form, terrible is the word to express it.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Hinata : naruto kun ...>.>



hinata: let me give you my chakra 
sasuke: me too 
sakura: me too  
every fodder: us too!!!!!!!!

and then the most generic ass bullshit happens


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Surviving fodder have chakra cloaks again. More Minato/Kushina lovey-doveyness. Naruto looks determined again. Sasuke uses normal Susano'o again.

Potential ObiHina ship.

If these are the last pages, I fear for the rest...


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 17, 2013)

I sense another meh chapter of Naruto's time again.


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 17, 2013)

Naruto's already back in action.

Mess!


----------



## lo0p (Sep 17, 2013)

Hm, if the spoiler pic is the last page in the chapter then 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it doesn't look like anything special happened.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

so..... is hinata gonna die again?


----------



## NW (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> FUCK IT!!!!!!! ADDY'S MEGA ULTRA SUPER SEXY CHOCOLATE CODED PREDICTION
> 
> OROCHIMARU FINDS YAMATO AND FIGURES OUT A WAY TO CONTROL THE GOD TREE BECAUSE YAMATO IS CONNECTED TO IT'S "ROOT". HE ALSO FINDS THE SHARINGANS BECAUSE HE IS NOW CONNECTED TO ALL THE ZETSU AND KNOWS WHAT THEY KNOW AS HE DID WITH KABUTO AND OCCUPIES THE SAME BODY AS A ZETSU. THE FLOWER BLOOMS AT THE END OF THE CHAPTER AS MADARA TRIES HIS TRUMP CARD AND IT WORKS ON OBTIO BUT INSTEAD OF SEEING A SHARINNIGAN, WE SEE THROUGH THE PETALS OF THE GOD TREE......... THIS :ignoramus
> 
> ...


You're in denial.


----------



## RasenganSake (Sep 17, 2013)

AW SNAP!!!!


----------



## handsock (Sep 17, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Looks like a terrible chapter if Naruto has managed to enter BSM again, whaat was the point of last chapter? half of it was about Naruto getting out of chakra and needing help to survive, now he is back in his prime form, terrible is the word to express it.



Because he's not only getting very very adept at gathering Nature Chakra, but also converting it into normal chakra and distributing it vice-versa. I wouldn't be surprised if he hooks up Sasuke with sage mode chakra (which should be easy for someone like Sasuke to control to prevent turning into a statue).


----------



## Jeαnne (Sep 17, 2013)

Is it only my impression or Sasuke's susanoo seems to be different?


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Am i the only one who tired to see Minato looking pissed off with "..." emotions and tonns of MinatoKushina flashbacks? Kishimoto staaahp!



he looks sad 

i wonder how much dialogue there is in this chapter?


----------



## I Blue I (Sep 17, 2013)

Or maybe Sasuke is using the unstabilized form of Susano'o;it is large enough for him to float in its head, but it isn't armored.


----------



## Virgofenix (Sep 17, 2013)

Sasuke actually doing something cool lol


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

meh, the last chapter was pointless, everyone is alright and get the chakra back


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

shattering.. wtf are you posting? :sanji


----------



## auem (Sep 17, 2013)

so they are basically standing at the same point..and more Minato-Kushina crap..now it is getting in my nerve..even for me it is becoming intolerable...


----------



## Shattering (Sep 17, 2013)

Btw Sasuke's susano'o is bigger cause he is using chakra cloak I guess, that's not PS.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

His Susano'o is grinning differently, but I don't see a significant difference otherwise. Size is irrelevant because we know that even a norma Susano'o can alter its size to a certain degree. This is nowhere near the size of a PS.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> shattering.. wtf are you posting? :sanji



Wrong thread


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

eurytus said:


> meh, the last chapter was pointless, everyone is alright and get the chakra back



i knew this would happen but................... damn, that was fast 

so chapter 646 is filler except for the tree explanation.


----------



## Mio (Sep 17, 2013)

Uhm, that's just Sasuke's complete Susano'o. The one he used against Danzou.

It's not even his final EMS armored form, the one he used to kill the Zetsu, let alone it being Perfect Susano'o. It's _nowhere_ near the size of it.


----------



## Marsala (Sep 17, 2013)

So Sasuke is Naruto's Kushina, right?


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 17, 2013)

So nothing of consequence happens. Naruto gets his chakra back. Sasuke finally does something. Hinata goes (I don't need a translator to guess) "Naruto-kun." Obito looks continually ineffectual like I expected him to (where are those guys who said that Obito was actually looking like a legitimately impressive villain?). And Minato thinks some more about what Naruto reminds him of.

Seriously, the volume couldn't end with a better cliffhanger?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 17, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Btw Sasuke's susano'o is bigger cause he is using chakra cloak I guess, that's not PS.



You mean Naruto's chakra? It certainly isn't anywhere near PS size.


----------



## NW (Sep 17, 2013)

Ugh, I want to punch Minato in the face. I can't stand him just standing there having Kushina flashbacks and "..." all the time. He's more annoying than Sakura.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 17, 2013)

Failbito fails once again when fodders aren't die.

Minato, is standing the best you can do?


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 17, 2013)

And you were doing so well,Kishi.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

Kushina is the new Rin, she's irrelevant, yet gets random panels all the time


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

wait....... naruto jumps and becomes BSM while we don't see sauske doing that.

does that mean sasuke TNJs naruto while standing in his susano'o all the chapter in that vageta like pose?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

These Minato/Kushina panels are getting ridiculous. It's like Kubo's blank space for Kishi.



Addy said:


> i knew this would happen but................... damn, that was fast
> 
> so chapter 646 is filler except for the tree explanation.



Yea, really. 

- Fodders still alive.
- Fodders have chakra cloak back already.
- Naruto back in action already.
- Minato back in action already.

It's like chapter 646 never happened. Watch the tree not even be there.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yea, really.
> 
> - Fodders still alive.
> - Fodders have chakra cloak back already.
> ...



i had a thoguht for a  SPLIT second last week that naruto will get his chakra back this exact chapter and not a few chapters later........... damn, i should have listened to my imaginary friend "steve uchiha"


----------



## Shattering (Sep 17, 2013)

Is Kishimoto going to make Sasuke fight equally next to Naruto with that shity Susano'o??? isn't it like a bitch slap to Naruto fanboys??? god  the storm is coming


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Sep 17, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> Is it just me, or does this look like the last page?



It is the last page.


----------



## Abz (Sep 17, 2013)

Pretty sure sasuke's Susanno has legs now....


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

Me after reading the chapter:

[youtube]zRD5ukuMeRY[/youtube]


----------



## BisonLlama (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> i had a thoguht for a  SPLIT second last week that naruto will get his chakra back this exact chapter and not a few chapters later........... damn, i should have listened to my imaginary friend "steve uchiha"



I also predicted NaruHina and here's Hinata in the chapter.  I wonder why she was included.  I don't see any other Hyuuga nor do I see her team mates...

Maybe she had to slap a bitch again or something?


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 17, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> Is it just me, or does this look like the last page?



It is the last page, you can see the mark on the bottom left corner indicating the end of the chapter.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 17, 2013)

Abz said:


> Pretty sure sasuke's Susanno has legs now....



these legs probably


----------



## handsock (Sep 17, 2013)

Holy shit...I know why Naruto looks pissed.......Sakura died.


----------



## vered (Sep 17, 2013)

perfect susanoo achieved!
floating on the head he has perfect susanoo.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

BisonLlama said:


> I also predicted NaruHina and here's Hinata in the chapter.  I wonder why she was included.  I don't see any other Hyuuga nor do I see her team mates...
> 
> Maybe she had to slap a bitch again or something?



well, she is the only one that matters from team 8 and the hyuuga clan as far as "fans" go but yeah, it is  weird unless we get a sakura narusaku or a sasusaku moment. if not the later, then i expect her to do something. maybe die again?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 17, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Is Kishimoto going to make Sasuke fight equally next to Naruto with that shity Susano'o??? isn't it like a bitch slap to Naruto fanboys??? god  the storm is coming



what , you forget sasuke has naruto chakra ?  

and naruto is in BSM don't compare them


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 17, 2013)

I really wonder what Sasuke is hoping to accomplish here. He doesn't have Sage Mode, he has zero means of damaging Juubito. 

Or did he already give up and is just supporting Naruto? Even his new pose reminds me of Vegeta


----------



## RasenganSake (Sep 17, 2013)

I wonder what happened since this is the last page. Everyone seems worried. And for Minato..


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

vered said:


> perfect susanoo achieved!
> floating on the head he has perfect susanoo.



Probably because of that extra chakara Naruto gave Sasuke.

Nevertheless, his 'Perfect Sasunoo',  probably looks like an action figure next to Madara's.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

what is god tree doing? taking a nap?


----------



## Abz (Sep 17, 2013)

Shattering said:


> these legs probably



Legs fit for a diva


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

RasenganSake said:


> I wonder what happened since this is the last page. Everyone seems worried. And for Minato..



Probably nothing. All the bad stuff that happened last week was reversed. Maybe they are confused at Kishi.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

mianto 10 chapters ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
mianto 9 chapters ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
mianto 8 chapters ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
mianto 7 chapters ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
mianto 6 chapters ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
mianto 5 chapters ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
mianto 4 chapters ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
mianto 3 chapters ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
mianto 2 chapters ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
mianto 1 chapter  ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
mianto this chapter (most likely) "he has grown so much, kushina"

suddenly, i understand why itachi killed his "lover" and why sasuke stabbed karin


----------



## Marsala (Sep 17, 2013)

vered said:


> perfect susanoo achieved!
> floating on the head he has perfect susanoo.



It's way too small for that. Anyway, Sasuke was doing something similar in the Danzou fight.


----------



## vered (Sep 17, 2013)

perhaps he managed to achieve that with Narutos power up.
anyway its good to see BSM again.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 17, 2013)

Guys, Sasuke's not using _"perfect"_ Susanoo, not yet. But the fact that he's levitating within it's head, and standing side-by-side Naruto's Bijuu Mode indicates that it has either significantly grown in size, and/or has grown legs.

That means _"perfect"_ Susanoo is coming, as many have predicted/hoped, but that's not it.

What I'm hoping to see is Itachi's Susanoo on the back of Sasuke's.


----------



## Shakar (Sep 17, 2013)

Back to the usual crap,  I see.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 17, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I really wonder what Sasuke is hoping to accomplish here. He doesn't have Sage Mode, he has zero means of damaging Juubito.
> 
> Or did he already give up and is just supporting Naruto? Even his new pose reminds me of Vegeta



chakra sharing , naruto useing BSM , you know senjutsu.... 

Or fusion mode.... susaanoo + kurama ( madara did this already against hashirama )


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Coldhands said:


> I really wonder what Sasuke is hoping to accomplish here. He doesn't have Sage Mode, he has zero means of damaging Juubito.
> 
> Or did he already give up and is just supporting Naruto? *Even his new pose reminds me of Vegeta *


me too and he is in the air flying as well 

remember ameterasu vs juubi?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Guys, Sasuke's not using _"perfect"_ Susanoo, not yet. But the fact that he's levitating within it's head, and standing side-by-side Naruto's Bijuu Mode indicates that it has either significantly grown in size, and/or has grown legs.
> 
> That means _"perfect"_ Susanoo is coming, as many have predicted/hoped, but that's not it.
> 
> What I'm hoping to see is Itachi's Susanoo on the back of Sasuke's.



Would be awesome but...I kind of think that Madara's two-faced Susano'o had nothing to do with Izuna or EMS. I think it was just two-faced.  So I'd be surprised if Sasuke's had two faces.


----------



## vered (Sep 17, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Guys, Sasuke's not using _"perfect"_ Susanoo, not yet. But the fact that he's levitating within it's head, and standing side-by-side Naruto's Bijuu Mode indicates that it has either significantly grown in size, and/or has grown legs.
> 
> That means _"perfect"_ Susanoo is coming, as many have predicted/hoped, but that's not it.
> 
> What I'm hoping to see is Itachi's Susanoo on the back of Sasuke's.



the only one we have seen levitate that way in his susanoo was Madara in his perfect susanoo.
its a clear indication this is indeed a perfect susanoo or on the way towards it.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 17, 2013)

hey, first time naruto doesn't have to sit in base after losing his chakra cloak.

Sadly though, it seems like it's another talk-heavy chapter as the alliance fodders seem determined again and it doesn't seem like sasuke or naruto have done anything.

hopefully madara or hashi save the chapter.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 17, 2013)

SaiST said:


> Guys, Sasuke's not using _"perfect"_ Susanoo, not yet. But the fact that he's levitating within it's head, and standing side-by-side Naruto's Bijuu Mode indicates that it has either significantly grown in size, and/or has grown legs.
> 
> That means _"perfect"_ Susanoo is coming, as many have predicted/hoped, but that's not it.
> 
> What I'm hoping to see is Itachi's Susanoo on the back of Sasuke's.



Nah leave totsuka for his final battle, what's the point of getting it now and sealing the tree, let Madara do something at least.


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> mianto 10 chapters ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
> mianto 9 chapters ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
> mianto 8 chapters ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
> mianto 7 chapters ago "he has grown so much, kushina"
> ...



Shikamaru 10 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"
Shikamaru 9 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"
Shikamaru 8 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"
Shikamaru 7 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"
Shikamaru 6 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"
Shikamaru 5 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"
Shikamaru 4 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"
Shikamaru 3 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"
Shikamaru 2 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"
Shikamaru 1 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"

Hinata 10 chapters ago "Naruto-kun...."
Hinata 9 chapters ago "Naruto-kun...."
Hinata 8 chapters ago "Naruto-kun...."
Hinata 7 chapters ago "Naruto-kun...."
Hinata 6 chapters ago "Naruto-kun...."
Hinata 5 chapters ago "Naruto-kun...."
Hinata 4 chapters ago "Naruto-kun...."
Hinata 3 chapters ago "Naruto-kun...."
Hinata 2 chapters ago "Naruto-kun...."
Hinata 1 chapters ago "Naruto-kun...."

We could do this all day....


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 17, 2013)

Can people shut the fuck up about Sasuke not "matching" Naruto now? Neither of them are actually using their full power. Standing Susano'o is basically = Yang Kyubi Biju transformation, no matter what redundancies we can draw up about "destructive power" 

And now people can also shut the fuck up about the Rinnegan giving Madara's Susano'o it's legs


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> hey, first time naruto doesn't have to sit in base after losing his chakra cloak.



well, yeah. that is new come to think of it 

at least kishi isn't postponing the inevitable.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Jad said:


> Shikamaru 10 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"
> Shikamaru 9 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"
> Shikamaru 8 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"
> Shikamaru 7 chapters ago "I gotta think up a plan"
> ...



but with minato............ we expected  more


----------



## Shattering (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> but with minato............ we expected  more



Why? a woman is a woman in this manga, it can't change.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> Can't wait to see Madara's reaction to Sasuke's Susanoo, whatever form it really takes.



Probably the same reaction he had to Amaterasu.


----------



## ueharakk (Sep 17, 2013)

and am i seeing this incorrectly or is sasuke standing in susanoo with his arms crossed vegeta-style?


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> Can't wait to see Madara's reaction to Sasuke's Susanoo, whatever form it really takes.



it takes the form of are


----------



## Rosi (Sep 17, 2013)

Hm, that's it? 
what were 19 pages spent on then.


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Probably the same reaction he had to Amaterasu.



He had a reaction to Amaterasu?

Oh wait..


----------



## Nic (Sep 17, 2013)

lol @ Madara discussing anything Sasuke does.  Madara could care less about Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Why? a woman is a woman in this manga, it can't change.



well, he is tied to kushina so that fucked him up


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> A smirk then?



That wasn't for Sasuke. That was for himself. He's shown no reaction to Sasuke yet. So either he doesn't care or he somehow already knew about him.


----------



## Azula (Sep 17, 2013)

not another one of naruto-sasuke combo attacks please  havent we had enough of those


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> and am i seeing this incorrectly or is sasuke standing in susanoo with his arms crossed vegeta-style?



big bang attack


----------



## Trojan (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> but with minato............ we expected  more



he did not even talk. 
+
about "expected more" he already saved the whole alliance twice. 


In top of that people are complaining and they know that there are 4 extra pages!!! 
even if you don't like those last 2 pages there is still your chapter (17 pages) with 2 more.


----------



## vered (Sep 17, 2013)

i wonder who died this time.they all look like someone died.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

-Azula- said:


> not another one of naruto-sasuke combo attacks please  havent we had enough of those



and it will fail too


----------



## SaiST (Sep 17, 2013)

-Azula- said:


> not another one of naruto-sasuke combo attacks please  havent we had enough of those


Nope.


----------



## Shattering (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> That wasn't for Sasuke. That was for himself. He's shown no reaction to Sasuke yet. So either he doesn't care or he somehow already knew about him.



Yeah the smirk was something like

"Oh god I'm  about to become the sage!"

Like a kid just before you give him his birthday presents


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

Why does Madara care if there is an Uchiha on the field? When he died, in his life time in fact, he was surrounded by Uchiha, before any clans were eliminated. Seeing an Uchiha for him is probably "meh" I understand if he was a young chap and the clan got wiped out and he hadn't seen an Uchiha for the majority of his life or heard of them for a while.


----------



## Nic (Sep 17, 2013)

vered said:


> i wonder who died this time.they all look like someone died.



they've all looked this way for the last 100 chapters. lol


----------



## vered (Sep 17, 2013)

yea it makes sense for Naruto to regain his cloak this fast since Sasuke and others never lost their kyubii cloak nor has it diminished in size.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Elia said:


> he did not even talk.
> +
> about "expected more" he already saved the whole alliance twice.
> 
> ...



let me put it in other words. i want the itachi treatment for minato. naruto and sasuke were genin when they fought alongside itachi from start to finish. that is what i want to see.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 17, 2013)

There's 21 pages this chapter right? And if the last two are a double page of them just standing there, then wtf could the 19 other pages be about.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 17, 2013)

Any translation of the page?


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> Can't wait to see Madara's reaction to Sasuke's Susanoo, whatever form it really takes.



Madara gives no fuck
Sasuke give no fuck about him either. 
Kishi doesn't draw these reaction, he likes to draw Rin and Kushina flashbacks


----------



## RasenganSake (Sep 17, 2013)

GOD DAMN IT I WANT THE CHAPTER 


vered said:


> i wonder who died this time.they all look like someone died.


Some fodders from last chapter, so it seems.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 17, 2013)

I already know that in the next chapter Naruto and Sasuke will use combo-attack, but Obito wont give a darn. Enjoy!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

vered said:


> i wonder who died this time.they all look like someone died.



They just look newly determined. 

Though maybe another Hyuuga died. Isn't Hinata's father still left?


----------



## vered (Sep 17, 2013)

they will have to use joint attacks since Sasuke cant hurt Juubito by himself without natural energy.
sage powered Amaterasu attack?


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

Classic Kishi - he will spend the majority of the chapter explaining how the tree is going to cast on the moon and how the mechanics of the genjutsu will work. Probably go real deep into the explanation like "When the genjutsu hits the brain the neurons fire off at each other and your dream will look like reality and everyone is hugging and it's hippies all over the place and dancing lollipops..." And everyone is just going to sit there and listen to Obito explain it like they have time to stand around. Kiba will crack a joke, Shino will consult Hinata. Hinata will keep repeating "Naruto-kun". Shikamaru doesn't even know how to add two numbers together anymore, Ino is day dreaming, Chouji wants chips. Team Gai are in space already looking for a new Manga.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Madara gives no fuck
> Sasuke give no fuck about him either.
> Kishi doesn't draw these reaction, he likes to draw Rin and Kushina flashbacks



rin and obito's pedophilic and  non existent romance and kusina/minato's bare bones romance... i mean "their faith in naruto" > character interactions


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh boy, another cliffhanger with the heroes about to launch a counterattack.

I'm sure it'll work this time!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

eurytus said:


> Madara gives no fuck
> Sasuke give no fuck about him either.
> Kishi doesn't draw these reaction, he likes to draw Rin and Kushina flashbacks



Much as I dislike Kushina, I wouldn't terribly mind flashbacks of her if they were actually new and didn't just portray her as "housewife".

If we got a few panels of her fighting as a jounin or something, and Minato comparing Naruto back to her, that would at least be new material. 

But instead we get recycled material over and over that shows Minato and Kushina as nothing but a happy married couple; it's like their characters don't exist unless they are attached at the hip. Yawn.


----------



## Azula (Sep 17, 2013)

i wonder if it would have been better to have one good flashback of minato and kushina instead of inserting a panel here and there


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 17, 2013)

vered said:


> the only one we have seen levitate that way in his susanoo was Madara in his perfect susanoo.
> its a clear indication this is indeed a perfect susanoo or on the way towards it.



Perfect Susano'o is on the way. Perfect Kyubi is probably on the way too.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

i just realized something.... the spoielr pic is a double spread......... 2 pages........ of the 4 extra pages are worthless shit


----------



## Nic (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Much as I dislike Kushina, I wouldn't terribly mind flashbacks of her if they were actually new and didn't just portray her as "housewife".
> 
> If we got a few panels of her fighting as a jounin or something, and Minato comparing Naruto back to her, that would at least be new material.
> 
> But instead we get recycled material over and over that shows Minato and Kushina as nothing but a happy married couple; it's like their characters don't exist unless they are attached at the hip. Yawn.



trust me you don't want to see something made portraying her fight as a jounin, especially after that last movie kishi had a hand in.


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2013)

More of those annoying, space-filling Minato/Kushina flashbacks? Who gives a fuck about them, honestly?

We already know they gave up their life for Naruto and that they love him unconditionally, and that Minato is proud that his son is all grown up, but now it feels like we're walking around in circles...

I hope we get more than just "_ermahgerd our is kid is all grown up kushina, wish you were here so we could have a threesome family hug and stuff_".


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

Nic said:


> trust me you don't want to see something made portraying her fight as a jounin, especially after that last movie kishi had a hand in.



True, Kishi had Kushina save Naruto, Minato save Kushina. Then...yeah I don't know what happened to her after, I skipped the movie. She didn't really do much, and she is portrayed by the fans on NF as some god like ninja on Minato's level.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

oh god, the more i look at the pic, the more disapointed i am 

look, it has a panel for fodders at the last page.......... FUCKING FODDERS 

no wonder hinata got a panel 

and look at obito's panel. 

seriously, how much filler is this chapter and TNJ and flashback is this chapter going to be?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

I get the impression that Kishi rushed to the end too quickly in April-June and now he is trying to slow the manga down by giving us all these pointless chapters. 



Nic said:


> trust me you don't want to see something made portraying her fight as a jounin, especially after that last movie kishi had a hand in.



I didn't see it. And I do hate Kushina. But I'd rather have her get 2 pages of a normal flashback then 50 recycled panels of her smiling. Just get it all over with at once.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 17, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Oh boy, another cliffhanger with the heroes about to launch a counterattack.
> 
> I'm sure it'll work this time!



You do realize that in a weekly manga every chapter other than those which conclude an arc end in a cliffhanger? I mean in 646 chapters we probably had about 620 cliffhangers.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Cjones said:


> There's 21 pages this chapter right? And if the last two are a double page of them just standing there, then wtf could the 19 other pages be about.



first 5 pages: showing us the reactions of everyone on the field over naruto losing chakra and being disparate.
remaining 14 pages : TNJ happens


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Sep 17, 2013)

vered said:


> i wonder who died this time.they all look like someone died.



Hopefully it is Sai. But I'm not sure anyone would notice. I suppose I just have high hopes.


----------



## vered (Sep 17, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Perfect Susano'o is on the way. Perfect Kyubi is probably on the way too.



yea it does seems to me like a regular susanoo but perhaps a standing one,perhaps due to the kyubii power-up.
the last page shows Minato jumping to do something,but we need translationto know what he wants to do.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 17, 2013)

Don't be surprised if Susano'o has Sage power added to it. It's been foreshadowed for years now.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> no wonder hinata got a panel



she probably got more than 1 panel, maybe she TnJed Naruto, and Minato now see Kushina in his future daughter in law .....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

I hope to god someone died here....

I'm glad Sasuke is finally showing what he's made of. Now maybe we can see some great teamwork from the two, well, again.


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Sep 17, 2013)

eurytus said:


> she probably got more than 1 panel, maybe she TnJed Naruto, and Minato now see Kushina in his future daughter in law .....



Maybe he just thinks she is hot too?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> You do realize that in a weekly manga every chapter other than those which conclude an arc end in a cliffhanger? I mean in 646 chapters we probably had about 620 cliffhangers.



You might want to read the other half of my post?

This has got to be at least the third time we've gotten this kind of cliffhanger in under ten chapters, it's repetitive as fuck.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

blinkST, if that is sasuke's kyuubi powered susano'o (not even his final form susano'o like the one he used against zetsu) being a bigger version of it then it is lame


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 17, 2013)

I wonder what Sasuke wants to accomplish. As things stand he is aware that he can do nothing to harm Obito, because he can't use natural energy.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

eurytus said:


> she probably got more than 1 panel, maybe she TnJed Naruto, and Minato now see Kushina in his future daughter in law .....



that is possible 

although, she is not smiling or something


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

Ninja Shadow Warrior said:


> Maybe he just thinks she is hot too?



ObiRin = MinaHina ?


----------



## Arthas (Sep 17, 2013)

vered said:


> yea it does seems to me like a regular susanoo but perhaps a standing one,*perhaps due to the kyubii power-up.*
> the last page shows Minato jumping to do something,but we need translationto know what he wants to do.



Really hope it's not due to that.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

is minato wearing makeup in that flashback?


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Sep 17, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I wonder what Sasuke wants to accomplish. As things stand he is aware that he can do nothing to harm Obito, because he can't use natural energy.



If only Yamato had raped him just a little with dat wood, he might have enough senju DNA left to do something cool?


----------



## Annabella (Sep 17, 2013)

I think there might be more flashbacks in this chapter, Minato will have some probably  also this chapter will consist of everyone regaining the chakra that was lost in the previous chapter

and it's nice to see Sasuke just floating in his (it isn't PS, it looks taller though) susanoo's head, it's the first time he's done that.



SaiST said:


> Guys, Sasuke's not using _"perfect"_ Susanoo, not yet. But the fact that he's levitating within it's head, and standing side-by-side Naruto's Bijuu Mode indicates that it has either significantly grown in size, and/or has grown legs.
> 
> That means _"perfect"_ Susanoo is coming, as many have predicted/hoped, but that's not it.
> *
> What I'm hoping to see is Itachi's Susanoo on the back of Sasuke's.*


 I'm hoping for the bolded as well :33


----------



## Rosi (Sep 17, 2013)

May someone translate what is said there? other than Hinata's babbling.


----------



## BroKage (Sep 17, 2013)

...What happened to Naruto needing to wait a little between bursts of Bijuu Mode?

This fight is officially stale. Naruto gets a magic powerup every other chapter and nothing Obito does sticks. Please end it Kishi.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> is minato wearing makeup in that flashback?



everyone wears eyeliners in this manga


----------



## vered (Sep 17, 2013)

og shit!!!
Shikamaru died!!!!1


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

kages and oro arrive at the same time? 

well:

ENTER: HOUSE OF OROCHIMARU

i was right


----------



## RasenganSake (Sep 17, 2013)

Shikamaru dying?! what the fuck


----------



## Rosi (Sep 17, 2013)

Wat


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

Shikamaru! What! What did he ever do? The fuck happened to the Nara clan...


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 17, 2013)

Kages+Oro arrive no surprise

Shikamaru died?


----------



## Ninja Shadow Warrior (Sep 17, 2013)

BroKage said:


> ...What happened to Naruto needing to wait a little between bursts of Bijuu Mode?
> 
> This fight is officially stale. Naruto gets a magic powerup every other chapter and nothing Obito does sticks. Please end it Kishi.



Relax, Tobirama just gave Kurma the death stare, and after a mild scare-fart Kurma got back into action.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

oh yeah and shikamaru dies....... i honestly don't give a shit


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2013)

MORE DEATH?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Wait, really? Finally!

Though he was so irrelevant he stopped annoying me a while ago.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

neji's death  >shikamaru's death


----------



## Rosi (Sep 17, 2013)

Obito, you fucker


----------



## oprisco (Sep 17, 2013)

So, gaara is back. Naruto will get a portion of his tailed beast.


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

All I can say is suck it Team 10. You had your moment in the sun 

Actually.

SHIKAMARU   The son I never had and never wanted !


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

> Orochimaru and Suigetsu debut *fragrance phosphorus *also rushed to the


what the? :rofl


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Erm.

Why does it say Rin arrives with Karin?


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 17, 2013)

Shikamaru dying? Unless that is a 100% credible source I call bullshit.


----------



## ryz (Sep 17, 2013)

Shika died? FUCKING FINALLY!

Good riddance, you hax sonnovabch!

Google translate of V's spoiler:



> Five shadow sitting Gaara's sand came in
> Slugs Tsunade told the intelligence
> Shikamaru dying
> Ding times holding Shikamaru and Ino in saying something
> ...



EDIT

Btw, if you translate it as Japanese...



> Wearing our 爱罗 basis Masako 赶来 in suppository Kage
> Slug bunch Information Report on 诉纲 hand
> Deer round En'en breath
> Ding next 抱着 deer Maruwa Ino current 说着 什么
> ...



Sasuke and Juugo did a Gogeta?


----------



## auem (Sep 17, 2013)

Shikamaru died...!!!!!...wut....???!!!


----------



## Shattering (Sep 17, 2013)

Flashbacks people, extra pages with panels we already saw, GJ kIshi!!! thx for the hard work


----------



## vered (Sep 17, 2013)

Shikamaru dying is really unexpected,
they have to be revived now.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 17, 2013)

Google trans said Shikamaru is dying/dead?!
The Gokages and Orochimaru arrived.Finally!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

Shikamaru really dies?....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyway looks like this chapter is 90% flashbacks.

And it only says Shika is dying, if GT is correct... He may be saved by Tsunade.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Erm.
> 
> Why does it say Rin arrives with Karin?



i think it is "KA*RIN*" but i am not sure if people are making a mistake


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

he's dying, not dead. seriously I don't care


----------



## Rosi (Sep 17, 2013)

Only dying? 

and Rin arriving?


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 17, 2013)

Gokages are coming with Gaara's sand, Katsuyu gives more information to Tsunade
Shikamaru is dying, Choji hugs Shika and Ino while speaking sth
Naruto cries, Team Oro arrives
Sasuke uses Susanoo and Jugo follows him
Naru x Sasu flashbacks
Ppl recall the moment their Sensei and Senpai died, they regain the will to fight

Shikamaru......Oh well, who cares.


----------



## NW (Sep 17, 2013)

Shikamaru died. 

Good fucking riddance you bland, boring-ass, pony-tail piece of panel-wasting shit. 

Edit: When Rainbow Cake reads this chapter...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Yea I am pretty sure Tsunade will save him in the knick of time.

He is with Ino, and Ino is one of her students, after all.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 17, 2013)

YES

YES

FUCK YES

YES YES YES


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

so no one cares if shikamaru dies? guess we all have the same thoughts


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> YES
> 
> YES
> 
> ...



Don't get too excited.

Healers abounds.

I wouldn't be surprised if Tsunade and the slugs saved all the dying fodder, too.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 17, 2013)

It would be funny if Shikamaru died but at the end of it all, Obito was not redeemed meaning no resurrection.

Also Obito was right, Minato is utterly useless. What's he holding on to that gift for? He's just standing around having flashbacks of Kushina.


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

Might get a Rock Lee panel about him recalling Neji  Might reveal a secret Ougi


----------



## RasenganSake (Sep 17, 2013)

I didn't know that Shikamaru was that hated. He _was_ one of my favorite character, so I'm going to pray for him just because of the old days  But Tsunade and Karin is there, sooo..  AND OROCHIMARU MY MAN


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2013)

Ino won't let Shikamaru die. That is all.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Sep 17, 2013)

Did Shikamaru die or is he only dying? It says "Shikamaru dying."

If Tsunade arrives early, then he can be saved.

In any case I hope Orochimaru is given ample panel time.


----------



## sasutachi (Sep 17, 2013)

i wonder what's  the point of juugo being there ,maybe he give sasuke to cs power again so he can use nature energy to fight with juubito.


----------



## chakra-burned (Sep 17, 2013)

Lame chapter is lame.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

doppelganger said:


> Seriously. The only thing he was missing was a thumb ring.



niga is so boring that even though i wanted him to die, i still don't give   a shit that he is dead


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 17, 2013)

Also we all predicted half of 21 pages being flashbacks.

Oh Kishi...


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

I really thought Shikamaru was a better ninja, and he could avoid the tree branches. Shame.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 17, 2013)

Why would Shikamaru of all people be killed though 

But I'm glad


----------



## NW (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm betting Choji and Kiba will die too to parallel the Sasuke Retrieval Arc.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

so chapter is 90% filler. 

10% canon.

by canon, i mean plot which is oro and the kages arriving


----------



## santanico (Sep 17, 2013)

Shika...dying??????? I doubt he's going to die


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

It says they recall all their teachers and elders who have died.

Who died for Sasuke and Naruto in terms of teachers? Jiraiya and....Jiraiya.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

he's gonna be healed, that's why Tsunade and Karin are here


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 17, 2013)

Shikamaru dying?

Yup, revive end confirmed.


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

I have to give you guys credit, your sense of knowing how the chapters will be like with 90% accuracy is impressive. You guys all pretty much guessed Kages coming back and flashbacks.

I'm usually forgetful on how lame chapters could get


----------



## Marsala (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> so chapter is 90% filler.
> 
> 10% canon.
> 
> by canon, i mean plot which is oro and the kages arriving



Well at least everyone's finally in one place now.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Fusion said:


> I'm betting Choji and Kiba will die too to parallel the Sasuke Retrieval Arc.



i like chouji  kiba too. shikamaru can go to hell. he always seems like he is rushed in and forced by kishi.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Don't get too excited.
> 
> Healers abounds.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Tsunade and the slugs saved all the dying fodder, too.



Yea, Shika has replaced his dad. He ain't dying.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 17, 2013)

Shikamaru's dad's death was much more impresive than Shikamaru's. He was rellevant, and died unexpectedly. Shikamaru was the panel wasting during the last 10-20 chapters. So who cares. Ofc if Shikamaru really died.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Well at least everyone's finally in one place now.



........... no more wild cards 

now, it is back to basics. sasuke and naruto combo fails. naruto finds a way to kill the tree. sasuke seems like a douch and very weak. then naruto is down. then blah blah blah............ rense and repeat.... yay


----------



## Azula (Sep 17, 2013)

Jad said:


> I really thought Shikamaru was a better ninja, and he could avoid the tree branches. Shame.



didnt the tree stop last chapter?, maybe obito found shikamaru dangerous and killed him

he did say he was a worthy opponent


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Well at least everyone's finally in one place now.



Kakashi is still MIA.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It says they recall all their teachers and elders who have died.
> 
> Who died for Sasuke and Naruto in terms of teachers? Jiraiya and....Jiraiya.



well there is the grandma of bob and joe..... or fodder 2342342 and 234243123


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

-Azula- said:


> didnt the tree stop last chapter, maybe obito found shikamaru dangerous and killed him
> 
> he did say he was a worthy opponent



Ohhh you sneaky devil


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 17, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Well at least everyone's finally in one place now.



Kakashi though...

Ninja'd edit: aww Pika


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kakashi is still MIA.



oh  yeah. more "you let rin die"


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 17, 2013)

can we wait until the the chapter comes out before we say the whole chapter has more flashbacks in it. Sometimes spoilers can leave you something missing.


----------



## Shakar (Sep 17, 2013)

Shikamaru died? 

twilightsparkleyesyesyes. gif


----------



## Annabella (Sep 17, 2013)

Everyone's back, except Kakashi...maybe Sasuke thinks of him in the memory part

I don't really care about Shikamaru, he might be dead or Tsunade/Karin could heal him?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> can we wait until the the chapter comes out before we say the whole chapter has more flashbacks in it. Sometimes spoilers can leave you something missing.



The spoilers we just got can fill a 21-page chapter pretty easily, though.


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 17, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> You might want to read the other half of my post?
> 
> This has got to be at least the third time we've gotten this kind of cliffhanger in under ten chapters, it's repetitive as fuck.



Let's see:


646 ends with the alliance in terror because of the Shinju and Obito looking down on them
645 with the beginning of the Juubi's transformation
644 with Minato's introspection
643 with the merger of Minato and Naruto's powers
642 with the first appearance of yin Kyuubi
641 with Naruto and Sasuke having hit Obito with that FRS+Amaterasu combo of theirs
640 with one of Obito's Onmyoudama's about to explode and Naruto and Sasuke at ground zero
639 with Naruto and Sasuke looking about to get killed by Obito
638 with Obito apparently curbstomping Tobirama and Hashirama's clone
637 with the birth of Juubito
636 with Madara appearing to take control over Obito
635 with Obito's and Kakashi's seeming mutual death
634 with Oro arriving at the site of the kages' defeat

So I don't think your impression of things holds up to reality.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 17, 2013)

What is Hinata saying in the last page?


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2013)

This chapter


----------



## chakra-burned (Sep 17, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Let's see:
> 
> 
> 646 ends with the alliance in terror because of the Shinju and Obito looking down on them
> ...


The plot is plodding along. It's the not-characterdevelopment that's killing the pace of this mange.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

What do you think she is saying, Moonie?

Certainly not the name of her dying comrade.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 17, 2013)

Okay, point taken.


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2013)

Why would Karin heal Shikamaru? She doesn't even know him and I doubt she would let him bite her, unless Orochimaru asks her to.


----------



## Majin Lu (Sep 17, 2013)

@Moon, she is saying.... "Naruto-kun". And I'm serious.

I think Shikamaru isnt dead.


----------



## BlinkST (Sep 17, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Shikamaru dying?
> 
> Yup, revive end confirmed.


But the dragon balls don't work unless Piccolo is alive


----------



## ryz (Sep 17, 2013)

BTW, if you translate V's spoiler as Japanese, it says something about Sasuke and Juugo joining together.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Synn said:


> Why would Karin heal Shikamaru? She doesn't even know him and I doubt she would let him bite her, unless Orochimaru asks her to.



Did she know Tsunade, either....?

Tsunade can heal him, too. It does mention slugs.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> The spoilers we just got can fill a 21-page chapter pretty easily, though.



But Hinata was in the chapter and she maybe playing something during the chapter. They leave things only the key moments and sometimes don't care about the supporting characters only telling who is dying.


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 17, 2013)

Shikamaru died? Kishi's boy toy?

Guess i'm still dreaming


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

suigetsu, and juugo aid sasuke?


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Did she know Tsunade, either....?
> 
> Tsunade can heal him, too. It does mention slugs.



Orochimaru asked Karin to heal her.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> What is Hinata saying in the last page?


"naruto-kun" because  i am seeing naruto's name.


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

Shakar said:


> Shikamaru died?
> 
> twilightsparkleyesyesyes. gif


----------



## chakra-burned (Sep 17, 2013)

Jin-E said:


> Shikamaru died? Kishi's boy toy?
> 
> Guess i'm still dreaming



Near* death. That's specifically what the Chinese says.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> But Hinata was in the chapter and she maybe playing something during the chapter. They leave things only the key moments and sometimes don't care about the supporting characters only telling who is dying.



could be but she isn't smiling. i think if hinata TNJs naruto and he is ok....... why is she worried?


----------



## Jin-E (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It says they recall all their teachers and elders who have died.
> 
> Who died for Sasuke and Naruto in terms of teachers? Jiraiya and....Jiraiya.



Technically Fukasaku as well


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Synn said:


> Orochimaru asked Karin to heal her.



Yes, I know. I was merely pointing out that Karin knowing the patient is irrelevant.


----------



## lo0p (Sep 17, 2013)

Well Shika's dad died and Kishi loves keeping deaths in the family...


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 17, 2013)

When will the chapter come? Today or tomo?


----------



## zuul (Sep 17, 2013)

Kishi likes to kill the good things...
He even killed Itachi.

(Now I don't think Shika is good, but Kishi does, so...)


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Yes, I know. I was merely pointing out that Karin knowing the patient is irrelevant.



Fair enough. My point is that Karin doesn't usually heal people (men, especially) out of her own free will, unless they are called Sasuke.

We'll see, I guess.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> "naruto-kun" because  i am seeing naruto's name.





doppelganger said:


> "Naruto-kun..."





Majin Lu said:


> @Moon, she is saying.... "Naruto-kun". And I'm serious.



Why did I even expect something else?


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 17, 2013)

Lol Oro's face went full MJ in that pic it looks like it's melting haha


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 17, 2013)

Honestly, the more pain Shikamaru is in the better. 

Ya feel me?


----------



## bearzerger (Sep 17, 2013)

lo0p said:


> Well Shika's dad died and Kishi loves keeping deaths in the family...



Keep dreaming. Shika has pretty much the strongest plot protection of all the guys around. His father died, his teacher died and he has promised to lead his teacher's unborn child. 

There's no way he'll end here. Even if he were to die, he would be brought back with Rinne Tensei.

Even Naruto and Sasuke can die more easily than Shikamaru, because both of them might end up pulling the final sacrifice for some reason or the other.


----------



## RasenganSake (Sep 17, 2013)

*OROCHIMARU KARIN SUIGETSU*

The manga just got better


----------



## zuul (Sep 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Why did I even expect something else?



All that character development and Neji's death for nothing. 



RasenganSake said:


> *OROCHIMARU KARIN SUIGETSU*
> 
> The manga just got better



OT3


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 17, 2013)

PLOT TWIST: Hinata says 'Sasuke-kun' instead.ck


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Sep 17, 2013)

Orochimaru is the only credit of this chapter.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> Lol Oro's face went full MJ in that pic it looks like it's melting haha



but his hair is fabulous 


+ my favorite team is hear


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 17, 2013)

Orochimaru is here to bring the quality back


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> but his hair is fabulous
> 
> 
> + my favorite team is hear



Team Asspull?


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Sep 17, 2013)

Kyuubi's chakra is working for everybody again ?
Oh fuck it.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

What's going on with Oro's chin?


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

Karin still in pajamas and no shoes


----------



## zuul (Sep 17, 2013)

Suigetsu is back and looking like a badass. I'm happy. 

Taka bringing the smexy back.

A,d lol at Karin and Sui's stockolm syndrome.
Oro did horrible things to them but they are still following him.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

> *Five shadow sitting Gaara's sand came in
> Slugs Tsunade told the intelligence*
> Shikamaru dying
> Ding times holding Shikamaru and Ino in saying something
> ...



so the only none filler part is the bold? 

a 2/10


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

Do you think Orochimaru is born with it? Or is it just Maybelline?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Did Orochimaru's hair always have the two big spikes on the side or is Kishi just getting his hair confused with Uchihas?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 17, 2013)

zuul said:


> Kishi likes to kill the *good things*...
> He even killed* Itachi*.





OT: It seems this chapter will have no feats.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 17, 2013)

uugghhh

chapter looks stupidddd.

Thank God, my expectations were below zero.


----------



## Harbour (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks at this panel:
this page

Kishi you lazy bastard.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 17, 2013)

Oro is back 

Can't wait for Obito to call him a bastard once more


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Jad said:


> Team Asspull?



be honest with me and tell me you are more excited for team "deep throat" or team 7


----------



## RasenganSake (Sep 17, 2013)

Karin, Suigetsu and Orochimaru are there to fuck things up  

And I just fucking love the pose Suigetsu is doing..


----------



## zuul (Sep 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> uugghhh
> 
> chapter looks stupidddd.
> 
> Thank God, my expectations were below zero.



Join the SuigetsuxKarinxOro OT3 fandom and you'll love it.


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> be honest with me and tell me you are more excited for team "deep throat" or team 7



I'm going to be honest with you. Not excited about seeing anyone. Pushes my boys to the back of the line even though they've been queuing up for _kicking ass_ a long time ago. It's like people are cutting in now. I *hate* people who cut in


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

I wonder if Sasuke will even have a reaction to Orochimaru.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Oro is back
> 
> Can't wait for Obito to call him a bastard once more



obito "so your the one who TNJd sasuke?
orochimaru "..... sure, why not? "
obito "and your the one who ETd hashirama? "
orochimaru "indeed "
obito "and your the one who killed rin?"
orochimaru "no"
obito "..."
orochimaru "but i can revive her to fight you "
obito "you bastard "
orochimaru "actually, my parents were married when i was born "
obito "shut up "


----------



## zuul (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> be honest with me and tell me you are more excited for team "deep throat" or team 7



What is team deep throat ? 

Also yeah, Taka is the best team by far.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

zuul said:


> Join the SuigetsuxKarinxOro OT3 fandom and you'll love it.



anything with team taka is aweosme.... except the sasuke side of things :/


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> be honest with me and tell me you are more excited for team "deep throat" or team 7



I'd rather see Team 7. 

Karin and Suigetsu will not bring anything relevant to the story. To add on they have shit feats.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm only here for Suigetsu and his amazing reactions to truly stupid things. He's almost always on point.

Karin can gtfo for all i care.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

zuul said:


> What is team deep throat ?
> 
> Also yeah, Taka is the best team by far.



team deep throat: minato, sasuke, naruto and tobirama. why? because the first 3 suck on tobirama's cock


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm only here for Suigetsu and his amazing reactions to truly stupid things.
> 
> Karin can gtfo for all i care.



Well he is the only funny char in the manga. With Naruto kishi defaults to toilet humor and animal phallus jokes.

Suigetsu is too awesome for that.


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm only here for Suigetsu and his amazing reactions to truly stupid things. He's almost always on point.
> 
> Karin can gtfo for all i care.



Sui is funnier when he's with Karin


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 17, 2013)

Addy said:


> team deep throat: minato, sasuke, naruto and tobirama. why? because the first 3 suck on tobirama's cock



I see nothing wrong here.Tiz only natural.:ignoramus


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm only here for Suigetsu and his amazing reactions to truly stupid things. He's almost always on point.
> 
> Karin can gtfo for all i care.



Karin is awful and Juugo is boring. Suigetsu is the only of the three who is worth reading about.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Sep 17, 2013)

Team taka are losers. Next.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> To add on they have shit feats.



Literally the only people who give a shit about feats are the neckbeardiest of neckbeards.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

sasuke uses susano'o and then narusasu flashbacks.

i think naruto is inspired by sasuke not giving a shit. not sure if that is a good thing


----------



## Rosi (Sep 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm only here for Suigetsu and his amazing reactions to truly stupid things. He's almost always on point.
> 
> Karin can gtfo for all i care.



Interactions with Karin are actually what makes his character that awesome


----------



## zuul (Sep 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm only here for Suigetsu and his amazing reactions to truly stupid things. He's almost always on point.
> 
> Karin can gtfo for all i care.



Karin is the only girl whose fangirl antics amuse me instead of disgusting me...

Only fucked thing about Karin is that her broken abilities have shatted on other characters accomplishments. It's pretty unfair.
I also didn't like that short dispatch of Nardo's dick sucking in a chapter...

Plus she's half my OTP. Other half being Suigetsu.


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

this page


----------



## UchihaSage (Sep 17, 2013)

ORO waiting for Sasuke to exhaust himself
Then grab his body !!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey I got to page 1!


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I'm only here for Suigetsu and his amazing reactions to truly stupid things. He's almost always on point.
> 
> Karin can gtfo for all i care.



but his interaction with karin is what brings the comedy as she serves as his foil 

karin says what the story say while siugetsu says what the reader thinks (or what kishi thinks the reader thinks).


----------



## BroKage (Sep 17, 2013)

Naruto better pass some chakra to Oro, can't wait to see him in Kyuubi cloak.


----------



## Arles Celes (Sep 17, 2013)

Chapter is out

this page


----------



## Abz (Sep 17, 2013)

Yay! Oro is back!

Then the kages should be here soon also....

Ye calling it now.... Kakashi will be here at 650...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 17, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> Literally the only people who give a shit about feats are the neckbeardiest of neckbeards.




What else is there to look forward to in Naruto right now?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2013)

*EVERYONE IS DEAD*

FUCK YEAH!

That is all.


----------



## zuul (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 17, 2013)

Another setup chapter


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 17, 2013)

The rest of the fodder really need to be exterminated.

Whining about the people who are currently carrying them while standing around generally being sacks of shit.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes please.


----------



## Arya Stark (Sep 17, 2013)

Bahahahaha

I read a chapter for the first time in two months and....It seems I didn't miss anything!! We are still on 615 plot wise.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2013)

EAT FUCKING SHIT NARUTO

YOU CAN'T PROTECT ANYONE YOU FUCKING FAILURE


----------



## falconzx (Sep 17, 2013)

Rinne Tensei
It's coming :sob

[youtube]kE-ENE_ZFLQ[/youtube]


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 17, 2013)

Naaa...mass revive no jutsu incoming


----------



## Nic (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah mass rin'ne tensei from obito seems imminent right now.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 17, 2013)

falconzx said:


> Rinne Tensei
> It's coming :sob





Glutamminajr said:


> Naaa...mass revive no jutsu incoming





Nic said:


> yeah mass rin'ne tensei from obito seems imminent right now.



Don't fucking remind me.

Kishi pls.


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Sep 17, 2013)

It's inevitable now. Mass resurrection but it wont be rinne tensei.


----------



## rac585 (Sep 17, 2013)

what would it be other than rinne tensei


----------



## Faustus (Sep 17, 2013)

Not so many as I wanted and still no one important 

Unless Shikamaru dies I'm not satisfied.


----------



## emachina (Sep 17, 2013)

*Will we get a new chapter now?*

When the hell are we going to have a new chapter? Seriously, when will his happen? Now that Orochimaru and the kages showed up will it happen? 

Ninjas beat up on Tobito, next chapter Tobito fights back, next chapter Naruto gets motivated by memories and fights back against Tobito, Next chapter Tobito counters and people die, next chapter Naruto gets motivated and fights back against Tobito, next chapter Tobito counters the attack, next chapter Naruto is motivated by a memory and fights back.

Dear God, I've read the same fucking two chapters for the past six months! Will it change now that the "cavalry" has arrived?

Oh, and Shikamaru is dead. Come on Kishi, kill Hinata so I no longer have an excuse to keep reading.


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2013)

We just got a new chapter...


----------



## Red Raptor (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes another set up chapter. So many wasted panels again! And kishi had extra pages this time right?
Well at least I can see tenten's face now. Team Gai should have another panel when Neji was shown. Zzz


----------



## oprisco (Sep 17, 2013)

It's sad, isn't it?
I wonder if it's him who does it on purpose or if it's his editors who are forcing him to do so.



Synn said:


> We just got a new chapter...



Read OP's post again..


----------



## Rai (Sep 17, 2013)

Poor Tobirama 

No one loves him.


----------



## emachina (Sep 17, 2013)

^
Very sad. Kishi's emulating DBZ a bit too much.


----------



## Jad (Sep 17, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Yes another set up chapter. So many wasted panels again! And kishi had extra pages this time right?
> Well at least I can see tenten's face now. Team Gai should have another panel when Neji was shown. Zzz



Pretty much agree right here.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2013)

I love the idea of Sasuke being the hero of the manga (aside from Naruto of course), but I mean in the sense that Obito was the hero of Kakashi Gaiden, Sasuke is the hero of Naruto.  (Not that Naruto is not the hero of the story, but Sasuke's actions brought Naruto further and stronger then he would have gotten without him).


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 17, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> I love the idea of Sasuke being the hero of the manga (aside from Naruto of course), but I mean in the sense that Obito was the hero of Kakashi Gaiden, Sasuke is the hero of Naruto.  *(Not that Naruto is not the hero of the story, but Sasuke's actions brought Naruto further and stronger then he would have gotten without him)*.



I agree on that but sasuke is not the hero he didnt go evil to make naruto more powerful he did that for his own plans 

Naruto got more power to save sasuke and later to deal with the villains that wanted to suck kurama out of him


----------



## Glutamminajr (Sep 17, 2013)

^
Sasuke is not a hero.He had something heroic at the beginning of part 1,maybe,but for the most part he's just a rival and an antihero.Nothing more.
Sasuke has yet to earn the -Hero- title.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 17, 2013)

Glutamminajr said:


> ^
> Sasuke is not a hero.He had something heroic at the beginning of part 1,maybe,but for the most part he's just a rival and an antihero.Nothing more.
> Sasuke has yet to earn the -Hero- title.



well he is the antagonist so he cant be the hero , unless you like danzo as a "hero"


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Madara: I will switch places with him*

these


----------



## Klue (Sep 17, 2013)

Fail twice?


PFFFFFFF!!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 17, 2013)

Madara is going to own in 15 minutes

He told hashirama so that hashi wll tell everyone to target obito meanwhile madara will make his trump card

Dude is a boss 

Hope kishi will not ruin him his the last hope for the villains in this manga...


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 17, 2013)

Why Madara will succeed:
*Failing twice would be too ridiculous and pathetic after all that build up.
*MEP is his plan.
*Should be a good reason why Madara is even here and kept relevant.

Why Madara will fail:
*At no point during the Juubi revival arc has he been given the same spotlight as Obito.
*They aren't going to do another big JJ reveal. It's just, not gonna happen.
*He has waaayyy less plot armor. All he's got is like, 1 or 2 flashbacks left in him.
*No connection or built up tension between him and the main characters. So what, do you honestly think he's going to take Obito's place and everyone just going to be all "Arrrgghhh! I guess we're fighting Madara now...? Eh, whatever". Ya-no, that isn't happening, Kishi is too attached to his emotions.

My money is on a Madara failure. At first I was unsure of how things will go, but the more I think about it the more likely it seems.


----------



## Rosi (Sep 17, 2013)

We'll see who comes out on top


----------



## NW (Sep 17, 2013)

@Ultimate Bijuu

Tell me, who is the one Naruto's shitting himself with anger at? Who's the one that has ALWAYS pissed him off more than anyone else?

Oh right, it's Obito.


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

madara is making a control rod this chapter


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 17, 2013)

Fusion said:


> @Ultimate Bijuu
> 
> Tell me, who is the one one Naruto's shitting himself with anger at? Who's the one that has ALWAYS pissed him off more than anyone else?
> 
> Oh right, it's Obito.



I dont care about that , we all know that obito is naruto's villain but i dont like dark naruto 

and i think moust people would not enjoy good sasuke or good orochimaru..... but they dont realize this...

i want a villain with a great backgrond  , who was in a war,  who knows a lot of shit ,who had to deal with alot of shit , who has a great motivation  

madara has that , the only think that makes him NOT one of my favorite characters is the gay stuff with hashirama but i see kishi is makeing that shit go away by makeing madara more serious....


----------



## Elriga (Sep 17, 2013)

I will seriously laugh my ass off of this desk if Madara fails again....

But it's shaping up that Obito is the final villain not Madara, he was just around to keep Hashirama occupied so that he couldn't demolish Obito.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh I'm so torn. On the other hand I want Obito to cast the Eternal Tsukuyomi, on the other hand I don't want to see Madara fail that bad... surely there must be a third option. Right? 

But props to Kishi for keeping things this open for so long. The Madara vs Obito element is bringing excitement to these final events, in fact more than the villains vs heroes element is. Because we know the villains will lose, but we don't know which will win, Obito or Madara.


----------



## Tony Starrk (Sep 17, 2013)

Let's just say Obito was given the ability to kill Edos for a reason... and he still hasn't used it yet .

But seriously, I think Sharkbomb outlined the situation well.  There's been too much build up of the Obito and Naruto confrontation... and really nothing with Madara.  The only people it seems he's truly connected to on the battlefield is Obito, Oonoki, and Hashirama (oh yeah, and Tobirama too).  I thought he had a chance to take over if he resurrected himself and before the final form of Juubi was shown.   But now we are in endgame, the clocks ticking on both Obito and Madara's plan.  Madara has no way to become a Jinchuuriki and he is still an edo.  I really don't think Kishi will have an Edo tensei as the final battle of this arc.   Not to mention I think Madara greatly underestimates JJ Obito.  I mean, it was revealed in this chapter that he can control every aspect of the tree.  Whatever jutsu Madara pulls out Obito is just as likely to block with some hax RS shit.  Anyway, I can't wait until their confrontation, it's my most anticipated plot point in the manga right now by far.


----------



## (510)THIZZ (Sep 17, 2013)

LOL the obito stans were mad as hell with this one panel. He said that shit like a fucking boss too. Like me and others said about 7 chapters ago. Madara is not the least bit worried and has always been in con*troll *

You guys have all forgotten one major player and is tied to obito, KAKASHI!!! Madara no doubt put a fail safe on him(he basically made him, he is madara's will). Kakashi will come out of nowhere and attack right when madara plays his trump card. Madara will take control and naruto will take out powered down obito with the help of kakashi.


----------



## Bahamut Slayer (Sep 17, 2013)

Basically Madara thinks all this is a game of musical chairs and he's gonna sit on that chair when the music stops... I mean when Juubi's eyes are just about to open. He's been standing the whole and let Obito walk around the chair.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 17, 2013)

Shikamaru is dying and nobody can save him! 

Except maybe for a certain Jashinist 



Nah, it's not happening. But hey, I need to act like this chapter cheered me up somehow 

....maybe it is happening


----------



## Amanda (Sep 17, 2013)

What if Madara interrupting Obito's control of the Juubi/Shinju in the critical moment leads to the Juubi getting out of anyone's control? That could be really interesting.


----------



## Rios (Sep 17, 2013)

The Juubi is as smart as a tree/wild beast. It is destined to be controlled.


----------



## Amanda (Sep 17, 2013)

Rios said:


> The Juubi is as smart as a tree/wild beast. It is destined to be controlled.



Most likely it will be controlled. However, it's not entirely unable to react to its surroundings and behave purposefully. After all it noticed the humanity had stolen its chakra and turned from a tree into a monster on its own.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Sep 17, 2013)

Rios said:


> The Juubi is as smart as a tree/wild beast. It is destined to be controlled.



well you will be suprised when the parallel of Naruto vs Juubi will happen like RS vs Juubi


----------



## Klue (Sep 17, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Why Madara will succeed:
> *Failing twice would be too ridiculous and pathetic after all that build up.
> *MEP is his plan.
> *Should be a good reason why Madara is even here and kept relevant.
> ...



To be perfectly honest, I felt Madara's success rate was pretty high up until the moment Hachibi stated that the Juubi took on its final form.

Unless Madara's Jinchuuriki mode is significantly more powerful/dangerous than Obito's, I no longer see a point in a switch.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2013)

Is Shikamaru dead or not?


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2013)

I liked the ending to this chapter. Sasuke helped out Naruto and then he saw what was inside Naruto's heart, which was cool. Sasuke never truly understood how Naruto felt. But maybe now he does. 

Sasuke has another Susano'o form closer to Madara's. Next is Perfect Susano'o?


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 17, 2013)

Ultimate Bijuu said:


> what , you forget sasuke has naruto chakra ?
> 
> and naruto is in BSM don't compare them





BlinkST said:


> Can people shut the fuck up about Sasuke not "matching" Naruto now? Neither of them are actually using their full power. Standing Susano'o is basically = Yang Kyubi Biju transformation, no matter what redundancies we can draw up about "destructive power"
> 
> And now people can also shut the fuck up about the Rinnegan giving Madara's Susano'o it's legs


You must be joking.  Naruto is still at 50% of Kurama's power.  Let's talk again when he gains the Yin Chakra


----------



## takL (Sep 17, 2013)

yay!  hashs finally reuniting with his beloved grandaughter!

so, as we thought the 'some more of hash' maddy wanted to have was hashs sage power. Maddy says 15 mins but does he, hash or any edo hokage have the time...i mean a watch?


----------



## Garcher (Sep 17, 2013)

let's unleash the shitstorm

WTF is this shit
last weak was like "hmm special chapter with 21 pages? dat kishi is planning something"

but what was it? TALK NO JUTSU
just lame. How wants Madara to use Hashi's sage power so easily lol? What's that for a stupid trump card it's not like he actually knew Hashirama would be reanimated. No more fodder arrived with the kage. YEAAAAH. More characters who do nothing yay.
Nardu cries again and ooooh I was always so alone mimimimimimi

The only good thing was the panel of Itachi. Everything else was bullshit I expected something to happen and what was it?


----------



## sirkyubi (Sep 17, 2013)

Hashirama  has the zetsu ability   original- clone
 transmits information instantly


----------



## WasteU (Sep 17, 2013)

*Pure Rage and Fools*

Just finished reading the chapter and It was exciting then i come here to see 15+ Threads talking about Naruto being a baby.  Did you guys read the chapter?  I understand alot of you are young but WTF! Can't you see sage mode/9-tails eyes?  Can't you get the fr@cking reference to the 1st jutsu being able to reach Kage with mind transfer.  And How that Reference ties in to everyone suddenly feeling naruto's heart? HIS ENERGY IS RISING WITH HIS RAGE YOU FOOLS!!!! So much that people around him can feel his god damm heart!  This chapter took place probably 1 Minute Anime time.  So him being so upset and raging that he cant hold back tears all the while his energy level is growing by leaps and bounds.  Then he see's sauske take over and his rage starts turning around while his energy is still growing.  So in otherwords this was a setup chapter for the next epic one to come.  Oro is on stage,  Kages are close.  Naruto energy is back.  Sauske finally took charge for Naruto and he loves it..  Excellent chapter.  


Rant over sorry if I offend


----------



## WasteU (Sep 17, 2013)

Also I know ORO knows more about the tree than he's letting on.  He is looking to see what sauske does.  Im sure he will tell him what to do to stop it if he doesnt all ready know soon.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 17, 2013)

Man, the bitch level in this thread as reached God Tier!  Anyways, this chapter was welcoming to me, compared to the despair I felt from the pile of shit that came from Madara's mouth in 646.  To find that he was gayer than Obito was a mindnumbing.   I love seeing Naruto losing a bit of his idealism, as he being pushed to the brink, realizing how big of gamble this fight is.  It was also refreshing to see Sasuke suck it up and pushing Naruto back on his feet. Hope he continues to develop, going from an emo kid to an actual adult(I won't hold my breath, he is an Uchiha).  Ino's powers are growing, which is nice to see.  My major disappointment was not seeing Kakashi.  Overall, an 7.5/10


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 17, 2013)

Itachi the Best said:


> let's unleash the shitstorm
> 
> WTF is this shit
> last weak was like "hmm special chapter with 21 pages? dat kishi is planning something"
> ...


 His trump card was decided when Obito betrayed him and he felt Hashirama's chakra



WasteU said:


> Just finished reading the chapter and It was exciting then i come here to see 15+ Threads talking about Naruto being a baby.  Did you guys read the chapter?  I understand alot of you are young but WTF! Can't you see sage mode/9-tails eyes?  Can't you get the fr@cking reference to the 1st jutsu being able to reach Kage with mind transfer.  And How that Reference ties in to everyone suddenly feeling naruto's heart? HIS ENERGY IS RISING WITH HIS RAGE YOU FOOLS!!!! So much that people around him can feel his god damm heart!  This chapter took place probably 1 Minute Anime time.  So him being so upset and raging that he cant hold back tears all the while his energy level is growing by leaps and bounds.  Then he see's sauske take over and his rage starts turning around while his energy is still growing.  So in otherwords this was a setup chapter for the next epic one to come.  Oro is on stage,  Kages are close.  Naruto energy is back.  Sauske finally took charge for Naruto and he loves it..  Excellent chapter.
> 
> 
> Rant over sorry if I offend


You are dealing with a large group of bitches, what did you expect?  Most of them only cares about the fights, not the story, and fail in reading comprehension.  Nothing surprising


----------



## Addy (Sep 17, 2013)

revy ouch


----------



## eurytus (Sep 17, 2013)

what if Tsunade heal them all


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 17, 2013)

Geez, that Naruto love wave and that panel of Orochimaru experiencing Naruto's thoughts on Jiraiya kinda worries me. Oro and Sasuke don't seem like they'll do anything villainous by the end of the series


----------



## Doom Katon (Sep 17, 2013)

*Great Chapter!!*

Maybe it's because I'm high but that chapter nearly brought a tear to my eye.  Naruto reflected on all the people that he's lost and all of his emotions transferred to the alliance...jeez.  It was interesting seeing the characters' reactions, for example the look on Hiruzen's face when Naruto was thinking about his death and then Orochimaru's face when he was thinking about Jiraiya's death.  Anyways if you loved this chapter come on and rant about it!!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 17, 2013)

I thought that part was ok.

It was that frail body of Shikamaru that really brought a smile on my face


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 17, 2013)

Doom Katon said:


> *Maybe it's because I'm high *but that chapter nearly brought a tear to my eye.  Naruto reflected on all the people that he's lost and all of his emotions transferred to the alliance...jeez.  It was interesting seeing the characters' reactions, for example the look on Hiruzen's face when Naruto was thinking about his death and then Orochimaru's face when he was thinking about Jiraiya's death.  Anyways if you loved this chapter come on and rant about it!!



Yep,this.Everything is better when you're high.ck


----------



## WasteU (Sep 17, 2013)

Revy said:


> Yep,this.Everything is better when you're high.ck



X2

I Can see why someone is complaining I wanted to see some action too but this was obviously a setup chapter and it was well played.


----------



## Sagitta (Sep 17, 2013)

Sometimes this manga makes me tear up. feckk..


----------



## Mateush (Sep 17, 2013)

Am i the only who laughed at Naruto's cryface? 

I dunno why, but


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 17, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> I thought that part was ok.
> 
> It was that frail body of Shikamaru that really brought a smile on my face


Oh you


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Sep 18, 2013)

Damn, that was a really touching chapter. I literally cried. Yea, I said it! All of the pain and loss, the very depths of his soul channeled through the entire alliance. If they can't have fucking faith in this kid, then they can't have faith in anybody. Naruto can't stop, won't stop. 

Naruto seriously reached everybody on that battlefield. Even Orochimaru you sense has a whole new kind of respect for him. Sarutobi saw how his son is now dead, and Naruto is taking it so hard. Sasuke seeing how much he means to Naruto, seeing how much itachi means to Naruto. This chapter was fucking perfection.


----------



## Klue (Sep 18, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Damn, that was a really touching chapter. I literally cried. Yea, I said it! All of the pain and loss, the very depths of his soul channeled through the entire alliance. If they can't have fucking faith in this kid, then they can't have faith in anybody. Naruto can't stop, won't stop.
> 
> Naruto seriously reached everybody on that battlefield. Even Orochimaru you sense has a whole new kind of respect for him. Sarutobi saw how his son is now dead, and Naruto is taking it so hard. Sasuke seeing how much he means to Naruto, seeing how much itachi means to Naruto. This chapter was fucking perfection.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 18, 2013)

fuck all the jibber jabber about feelings, i'm a lot more interested in how Madara plans to use Hashirama's senjutsu to his advantage.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 18, 2013)

Is there script already?


----------



## Canuckgirl (Sep 18, 2013)

My only gripe about the flashback is the one when Naruto is alone on the swings.  I wished he would have recalled how the Leaf citizens used to say about him.  It would have added some weight to it


----------



## DeK3iDE (Sep 18, 2013)

SharkBomb 4 said:


> Geez, that Naruto love wave and that panel of Orochimaru experiencing Naruto's thoughts on Jiraiya kinda worries me. Oro and Sasuke don't seem like they'll do anything villainous by the end of the series


you've got to be either high or stupid to genuinely believe they're going to go villain again at this point...just saying.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Sep 19, 2013)

Chapter was ok. Mainly a setup or emotional buildup chapter. 
The reviews and personal chapter ratings on youtube were all over the place. 
Found it odd that Oro and company made it to the battlefiield before the Kages.
Looking forward to next weeks chapter and hope more info will be revealed as well as the action picking up steam.


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Sep 19, 2013)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> you've got to be either high or stupid to genuinely believe they're going to go villain again at this point...just saying.



Ya, the chances are gone, but after all of that build up it totally sucks. After all of that angst and tension? The countless chapters emphasizing how difficult converting Sasuke would be? It's pretty disappointing that there isn't any bad blood anymore for these characters.


----------



## Rasho Senin (Sep 19, 2013)

Kishi is writing the same chapter for the last ~50 ones. 

- Obito or Madara hold a speech and make a new move
- Alliance and Naruto try to counteract
- Naruto remembers feelings, bonds, flashbacks, then holds a speech and prepares a new move with kyuubi and/or sage chakra
- Obito or Madara get hit, but evade in some way
- repeat


----------



## Cloudane (Sep 19, 2013)

Well that was a bit random. Where did Shikamaru dying (probably not) come from all of a sudden? That was really jarring. 

But yeah it needs to end soon. Goodness, the same fight has been going on for the past what, year? Two?!


----------



## the real anti christ (Sep 19, 2013)

Cloudane said:


> Well that was a bit random. Where did Shikamaru dying (probably not) come from all of a sudden? That was really jarring.
> 
> But yeah it needs to end soon. Goodness, the same fight has been going on for the past what, year? Two?!



Yeah why is he dying I missed that?

Plot device.


----------



## ch1p (Sep 19, 2013)

Why can't I find raw scans / scripts.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Sep 19, 2013)

there's a raw scan... NARUTO#647


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Sep 19, 2013)

Disappointed by the lack of action recently. I figured this week would bring something big to the table, yet it was more of the same...

Naruto has more or less been stuck on the same chapter for a while now and it's so uneventful and boring. The Jubi is a tree? Oh, OK. Who gives a fuck, really? It feels like I'm reading the same goddamn thing week after week. This has to be the most boring war ever...


----------



## takL (Sep 21, 2013)

has anyone noticed chojis runny nose?


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Sep 21, 2013)

Okay, so...

Giant primordial holy tree with forbidden fruit that gives unimaginable power...

...and there is a snake present.

You see where this is going?


----------



## Kek (Sep 22, 2013)

Rasho Senin said:


> Kishi is writing the same chapter for the last ~50 ones.
> 
> - Obito or Madara hold a speech and make a new move
> - Alliance and Naruto try to counteract
> ...



Mo chapters mo money


----------



## emersennin (Sep 23, 2013)

sasuke needs to shine since his thunder was already stolen by naruto when naruto encouraged the alliance while sasuke was the first to attack the god tree, they should show sasuke powering up with perfect susano combining with his curse mark senjutsu


----------

